# B6: The Veiled Society - IC



## kinem (Sep 21, 2009)

Specularum, the capital of the Grand Duchy of Karameikos, is the most important city in the area. Ruled by Duke Stefan Karameikos the Third, Specularum is the Duke’s home, and the trading center of the dukedom.

The city is accessed by a port. A large river east of the city allows ships to carry cargos inland to other towns of the dukedom.

The Duke has protected his city from attack by erecting a wall around it, which is dotted with towers. His castle is located on a craggy hill that looms over the harbor entrance.

The gate is open. A few soldiers with spears lounge near the entrance. They wear tabards of red and blue with a device of a ship on the front.

Beyond the gate is a narrow muddy street, choked with people. Most dress in their best clothes and many wear brightly-colored outfits. Jugglers and fire-eaters are scattered throughout the crowd. The noise from whistles, drums, singing, and happy chatter make normal talk difficult.

*“Halt! Do you wish to enter Specularum?”* shouts a guard inside the gate. *“The tax is 8 silver pieces, each of you.

All but daggers must be bound with cloth. Unbound weapons are fined.

Murder by unbound weapon is punished by confiscation of property, or death for the landless. Interference with the Duke’s men gets you prison. Treasonous activity is especially nice - it gets you one day of slow torture and then we draw and quarter you. So enjoy yourselves.”*

The guard appears quite bored. He tries to watch the festival out of the corner of his eye. He recites his speech from memory, becoming interested only when he begins talking about the punishments doled out for crimes, which he does with relish.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 22, 2009)

*Caridoc Gnome Cleric*

A nondescript looking Gnome wearing a lime green cloak and a bright red floppy hat, which almost hides his face, walks up to the gate. When he hears that there is a gate charge he mutters to himself at the same time as he starts to fish out a few silver pieces.

When the guard get to the part about treason against the Duke, Caridoc briefly thinks that the town could do with a new leader instead of the current despot. However, he quickly decides he is having much too much fun to want to be saddled ruling a Dukedom and decides to think about it again in another 100 years or so.

Caridoc reluctantly hands over 8 silver pieces and asks "Where can I get some peace cord as I do not appear to have any?"


----------



## kinem (Sep 23, 2009)

The armored young man takes the silver, putting 5 of the pieces into a large bag, and the other 3 into his own pocket.

He sighs and replies "I'll bind them for you."

He reaches down for some supplies and lashes the gnome's morningstar and starknife with cloth thongs and wraps the crossbow with rags.  "Starknife, eh?  Pretty cool.  Don't see 'em much in the city, on account of daggers not needing to be bound."

Once he is satisfied that the wraps are secure, he turns his attention to the other guys at the gate.

[sblock=ghostcat]I assume Caridoc's weapons are small, in which case they should do small weapon damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

*Celythia Andrenia, elf wizard*

"Eight silver? That's quite a high tax for lone travelers, isn't it?" ask Celythia, fishing the coins out of a pocket in her cloak and handing them to the guard. Her only weapons being a dagger and bow, she smiles at the guard. "How will you bind my bow? Do I simply need to keep it unstrung?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2009)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek raises an eyebrow as the guard pockets some of the gate fee, but merely smiles amiably, saying nothing about it, as he fishes out his own fee. 

"Afraid I've nothing for binding, either," he admits with a friendly tone, offering his weapons for binding. "Good of you to help us out like this. Means the world." 

"By the by, I don't suppose you know the closest place where a body could find a dagger? Preferably someplace not likely to gouge a soul on the price," he adds with a wink.

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy +9[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 14, 2009)

The guardsman takes the coins from Celthyia, looking her over.  "Thanks.  Bows get wrapped in cloth.  Hmm, if you're alone, m'lady, it may be a good idea for me to show you some things in town.  My name's Lucas, and I get off at dusk, so come back then.  I have a bit of noble blood, y'know."

He wraps her bow in relatively clean rags, and pockets three of the silver, as he does for all of those who enter.  

When it's Barek's turn, he ties the bard's weapons with cord.

"Ah, a body can easily find a dagger by strolling the wrong part of town at night - but I reckon you might get gouged that way.  No, you want to go to Koro's, about three blocks down this street from the gate.  Tell him Lucas sent you.  It's a pretty common request from new arrivals, actually."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

"Thank you, Lucas," says Celythia with a nod, as she accepts her bow back. She moves to head past the guards and make her way into Specularum while the others pay their toll.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 14, 2009)

Kynar frowned.  First he's getting his weapons taken, and then he sees the man pocketing money from the tax?

"How do you propose I display my talents if my instruments are bound?"  He protested, looking to the others somewhat incredulously that they would give up their weapons so easily, particularly after the man mentioned knifing like it was a common practice.


----------



## kinem (Oct 14, 2009)

The man answers Kylar "We'd rather not have our citizens be the canvas for such artistry.  Oh, I get it, you're worried about what I told the last guy.  The town is safe enough, mostly.  If you feel the need for self defense, you can buy a dagger at Koro's, three blocks ahead.  Tell him Lucas sent you.  Or if you're so talented, apply for a job with the city guard.  The guards and Duke's men carry their swords unbound, of course, for your protection."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2009)

"Wells be'n as I has no coin fer yur binders fee, it bees luckys I's has no weapons ta binds." Rezak says holding his hands up in front of him to show his empty belt. His patch work cloak and travel worn clothes show that he isn't wealthy, his three days growth of beard and scruffy face say he isn't clean either.

[sblock=ooc] Well I do have 5sp and 8cp but won't give them up lol. Perform(act) or Profession(beggar) to get out of this fix. Dagger hidin' in small of the back. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 15, 2009)

Caridoc waits impatiently while the other pay their fees and have their weapons bound; hopping from one foot to the other, while he watches the procession through the gate. "Come on guys. Hurry up. We're missing all the fun."


----------



## jkason (Oct 15, 2009)

((OOC: If Rezak can't work his way past the guard and needs the fee, you can have Barek pay it. No need to wait for me to post that action, just let me know so I update the sheet  ))


----------



## kinem (Oct 15, 2009)

The guard tells Rezak "The tax is to enter the city, not for binding.  It helps pay for city services like taking out the trash - if you know what I mean.

Your best bet is to beg from one of these other travellers.  If you can't even do that, you wouldn't last long in the city anyway."

ooc: I assume that Rezak will get the cash from Barek.  Will Kynar pay and get his weapons tied as well?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2009)

Celythia sighs as she waits just inside the gate for the others, eying the muddy street. It made her glad for her magical training...otherwise she might not ever be able to get her boots and gown clean.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 15, 2009)

_"We'd rather not have our citizens be the canvas for such artistry. Oh, I get it, you're worried about what I told the last guy. The town is safe enough, mostly. If you feel the need for self defense, you can buy a dagger at Koro's, three blocks ahead. Tell him Lucas sent you. Or if you're so talented, apply for a job with the city guard. The guards and Duke's men carry their swords unbound, of course, for your protection."

_"I did not say the citizens of this... _fine_," Kynar's voice slightly betrayed the slightest irritation at the compliment, "City would be my canvas, the air does just fine for demonstrative purposes, any who wish to test me further would be those who needed the Guard's attention anyhow."

_"The tax is to enter the city, not for binding. It helps pay for city services like taking out the trash - if you know what I mean.  Your best bet is to beg from one of these other travellers. If you can't even do that, you wouldn't last long in the city anyway."

_"Does this tax contribute to your pay?"  Kynar questioned, picking up a gold coin, before turning to one of the others in the group and whispering, "I've only a gold coin... have a few silvers to trade for it?"  He then turned to the guard.

"Where could I find more information about the Guard in the city?  I will have to look into that..."

[sblock=OOC] Apologies for the delay, this all just looks a bit fishy to Kynar, and he's rather attached to his swords.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 16, 2009)

"I can give you change for that" the guard says, and holds forth two silver pieces, which he trades for the gold.

"Sure, the more travellers I process, the more coin I make.  Seems fair enough" the guard says as he binds the swords of the reluctant Kynar.  He pockets the gold, but does put five silver into the other bag.

"If you're really interested in working for the guard, go to the barracks tomorrow.  It's south from here, near the docks.  Mind you, it takes more than just knowing which end of a sword to hold.  You have to be loyal to the Duke.  In the meantime, enjoy the Festival of Lucor."

Beyond the gate swirls a crowd of people.  With the tax paid and their weapons bound, the party proceeds into the city, making their way down the crowded street, and towards the shop the guard had recommended for buying daggers.

Mud churned up by stumbling dancers cakes on the crowd’s boots. People jostle each other, straining for a look at acrobats, knife-throwers, dancing bears, and minstrels. The smells of sewage, grilled meats, breads, sweat, and wine mingle in a strange, but inoffensive odor.

Suddenly the crowd sways to the sides of the street. The music fades and changes to bells and chanting. Statues carried by several men seem to float above the heads of the crowd. A sedan chair, borne on the shoulders of clerics, follows.

“The procession is coming!” shouts a young boy.

The procession stops. Something is happening at its front. Three men are arguing.

A general hush falls over the crowd as everyone moves back from the procession. Two men, one small, plump, and pockmarked and the other tall and lean, are arguing with the lead bearer of the sedan chair.

Angrily, the small, plump man says to the lead bearer, “Bald-headed fool, do you Torenescu think you own the street? There’s space for all of us, without your ape-like behavior!”

The lead bearer contemptuously waves a rod in the small man’s face. “Out of the way of the Procession of Lucor, Radu rubble!”

The tall, lean man spits towards the nearby statue and says, “That old fool? You make me laugh!”

The lead bearer strikes the tall man, knocking him into the filth. The smaller man tenses, ready to lunge.

ooc: Do you do anything or just watch?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

Celythia takes a few steps away from the drama unfolding in the street. She had come to expect such violent outbursts from humans. It really wasn't any of her business, and she really didn't want to take the chance that she might draw the ire of the men by interfering with their dispute.


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2009)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek frowns at the pall the disagreement seems to be casting over the otherwise-festive mood. Then he smiles, throwing his arms wide and calling out, "Gentlemen, really, there's no need for shoving or name-calling. Not on a festive day like today, yes?"

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy +9[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 16, 2009)

Caridoc pushes his way to the front of the crowd so that he can see the procession. Consequently he as a really good view of the fight. Without turning he says, "Processions are OK but fights are even more fun."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2009)

"I in agree," Rezak says quitely. "But ye knows tat Barek wills gets us pulled in just in you watch." 

Rezak adjusts his dagger in it's hidden sheathe. And starts to look around for something he might be able to use as a weapon should Barek change the targets of the chair bears wrath to him and his companions.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 18, 2009)

Kynar frowns at the procession, and his frown deepens as Barek attempted to intervene.  Should they be drawn into combat, he'd be unarmed!  He moved towards Razak, whispering lightly.  

"Razak, my weapons are bound... if a fight breaks out, I won't be much help unless we deal with these knots..."

At that, he simply did his best to look mildly imposing in his armor and confident in his skills.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] good question a little sleight of hand?? could that be used to lossen the knots so they appear still tied or make it so that it would be a full round action to draw the weapon (meaning slightly knotted but easy enough to be drawn) [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 19, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Yes   If the weapon is not really bound, a declared perception check could potentially reveal that.  If the knots are loose, drawing the weapon is a full round action that provokes AOO.[/sblock]

The men turn to look at Barek, but turn back to the confrontation with determined looks on their faces.

Two men in green livery rush in from the crowd.  They are burly and sheathed daggers are visible.

"Break it up!" one of them barks.  The man in the muck gets up, and he and the other man back off, allowing the procession to proceed.  The men in the green uniforms melt back into the crowd.

A woman's face peeks out from the curtain of the sedan chair, but only briefly, and you don't get a good look at her.

The procession continues on with no further incident.  The statues and sedan chair are carried through the gate you came in from and out of the city.  A few people follow along, but most of the revelers stay in the city and move on to other aspects of the celebration.

ooc: What do you want to do now?


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2009)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek watches with amused interest as the liveried men break up the fight, then he turns back to his companions and shrugs.

"Can't say that I did much," he admits, "but three cheers for avoiding conflict, eh? That does seem to underscore the fact I think we should be finding some daggers before we do anything else."

Assuming none of his companions object, Barek heads in the direction of the dagger-dealer the guard told them about.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 19, 2009)

"Can't say that I did much, but three cheers for avoiding conflict, eh? That does seem to underscore the fact I think we should be finding some daggers before we do anything else."

Kynar chuckled lightly at Barek's response, before sighing lightly, remembering his own dilemma.

"I think I'd rather just find someone to pay to walk with my weapons unbound.  I'm a swordsman, not a knife-brawler..."  The elf grumbled, "It's not as if I'm some murderous thug using my instruments as a means to terrorize the citizens!"  However, he did follow Barek without protest, preferring a dagger to no weapon, but definitely feeling the daggers were a step DOWN with regards to his combat effectiveness.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2009)

Celythia raises an eyebrow at Kynar's words. "You are in a civilized city, with a dedicated watch force. Why would you need your weapons unbound unless you are planning to start trouble?"


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 19, 2009)

Caridoc rejoins his friends and say quietly "Spoilsports. A nice little fight was brewing there. Right what's next. Continue to the dagger shop?"

[sblock="OOC:"]
Theroc and I have ended up using the same colour, so I have changed to Magenta.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 20, 2009)

You make your way through the crowd.  The vast majority of the people you see are human, but you do see a few elves, dwarves, and halflings as well.  Most appear unarmed, though some bear daggers.  

Most dress in their best clothes and many wear brightly-colored outfits, those some wear worn but sturdy clothing. Jugglers and fire-eaters are scattered throughout the crowd. The noise from whistles, drums, singing, and chatter makes talking difficult.

The side streets are narrow and twisting, and shadows are long this early evening. There are trenches in the centers of the side streets.

Most buildings stand one or two stories. They are made of dried clay brick or mud and wattle, constructed on a wooden frame. A few buildings are made of stone or fired brick.

A few small shops line the street here.  A few blocks from the gate, you see a two story brick shop with a pair of daggers painted over the arched doorway.  The points of the daggers touch above the door, with the hilts down and to the sides: /\

Inside, a large dog lifts his head and watches you enter.  Behind a large counter is a large man, as well as many daggers and a few other weapons, including a greatsword hanging on the back wall.

"Welcome" the man intones.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2009)

Rezak looking like the beggar he is, takes up a postion outside the shop. He usually has trouble with shopkeepers due to his appearance. He spends his time watching the crowd and wondering how much trouble with the local Guild, he would get in if he found a mark before asking.

Leaning against the shops wall he folds his arms and looks on thinking of what his life will be like here in a "grand" city.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 20, 2009)

"You are in a civilized city, with a dedicated watch force. Why would you need your weapons unbound unless you are planning to start trouble?"

"They don't bind your magic, do they?  Use a spell to prevent you from using YOUR weapon, do they?  Why should I be treated differently just because my weapon is visible?  Besides, the guards specifically excluded daggers... which means a great deal of people likely carry them concealed... I'd rather be prepared, no?"  Kynar retorts, a faint grin sliding across his face as he looked at the woman before he turns away again and follows Caridoc and the others towards the weapons shop.  He entered, looking about the shop and inspecting the wares of a fellow smith.  After all, the boy was somewhat of a bladesmith himself, and wanted to see if the man's work matched up.

"Good day to you sir, how fare you on this fine day?"  The swordsman greets politely, despite his eyes not meeting the man as he immediately began inspecting the merchandise.

[sblock=OOC]
Kinem, should I roll some kind of appraisal check for a general gauge of the smith's quality?[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 20, 2009)

"Very well, and you?  I am Koro.  From the looks of it, you are a group of wealthy adventurers who just arrived in town, yes?  Perhaps you are in the market for a dagger.  Daggers start at two gold apiece, but surely you want something more impressive?  Perhaps a jeweled hilt?  For you, as a welcoming gesture, just fifty gold."

Koro produces a fancy dagger and draws it.  Small gemstones are set into the silvery hilt, which sports a dragon design.

There are a number of daggers behind the counter of various styles.  None show obvious rust or deformation.  Some are small, no doubt meant for a halfling or gnome.  A few are punching daggers, with the blade attached to a horizontal handle that projects out from a fist when held.

ooc: A closer look would be required to tell for sure what the quality is, but it appears average.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 20, 2009)

Caridoc looked around the shop while waiting his turn to be served, paying particular attention to any bludgeoning weapons that may be on display. Once its his turn, he asks the shopkeeper for a small dagger that is suitable for his small stature. "And mind you none of this expensive jeweled stuff. I personally prefer a starknife but the watch insist that I can only carry a dagger. So the cheaper the better. Also, Do I get a discount for its small size.

Caridoc will buy a single standard (2gp) dagger.


----------



## kinem (Oct 20, 2009)

Koro shows Caridoc a small dagger. It is plain and looks to be of average quality.

"Two gold.  It requires less metal, true, but more precise workmanship."

When the gnome hands over the gold, the man throws in a small sheath.


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2009)

*Berek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> "Very well, and you?  I am Koro.  From the looks of it, you are a group of wealthy adventurers who just arrived in town, yes?  Perhaps you are in the market for a dagger.  Daggers start at two gold apiece, but surely you want something more impressive?  Perhaps a jeweled hilt?  For you, as a welcoming gesture, just fifty gold."
> 
> Koro produces a fancy dagger and draws it.  Small gemstones are set into the silvery hilt, which sports a dragon design.




"Lovely, indeed," the bard says with a smile. "But I have to admit I'd be afraid my only means of defense would be the one thing pickpockets would most quickly target. No, I think I'll stick with the utilitarian model, thank you."


----------



## kinem (Oct 20, 2009)

Caridoc notices a few maces (one small) and saps on the back wall.

"As you wish" Koro tells Berek "but keep it in mind.  The time may come when you wish to appear rich, to impress merchants or the ladies, and a fine looking weapon can often set a man apart, you know."

"Or indeed, it can be a perfect accessory for a fine lady" he adds to the elven lady.

He hands the bard a plain dagger, a larger version of Caridoc's model, with a sheath.  It seems of average quality.  "Two gold."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2009)

Theroc said:


> "They don't bind your magic, do they?  Use a spell to prevent you from using YOUR weapon, do they?  Why should I be treated differently just because my weapon is visible?  Besides, the guards specifically excluded daggers... which means a great deal of people likely carry them concealed... I'd rather be prepared, no?" Kynar retorts, a faint grin sliding across his face as he looked at the woman before he turns away again and follows Caridoc and the others towards the weapons shop.





"Spoken with the same lack of intelligence I've come to expect from the typical swordsman," says Celythia quietly, but just loud enough for Kynar to hear as he turns away and enters the weapon's shop. 

She follows along with the others, but is little impressed by the display of weapons. Her own dagger would serve her well enough should she need to use it.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 21, 2009)

Caridoc straps on his new dagger in plain sight. The idea is to show that while complying with the local law he is still armed and, although small, dangerous. After a few moments though, he decides that having an hold out would be prudent and buys a second dagger, along with a leg sheath.


----------



## kinem (Oct 21, 2009)

Barek and Caridoc buy their daggers.  "Anything else?" Koro inquires.

The large, black dog lays down in a corner and begins wagging his tail.

ooc: What do you guys want to do next?  It is early evening.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 21, 2009)

Kynar picks up a dagger, inspecting it for quality before deciding whether or not to make a purchase, if the quality is average or better, he'll make a purchase.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2009)

"Master Koro," says Celythia, "We are only just arrived in the city...perhaps you could recommend a nice inn where we could find accommodation? Someplace clean?"


----------



## kinem (Oct 21, 2009)

When Kynar inspects a dagger, the quality looks about average, so he buys it.

Koro answers "There are some inns down the road.  The Salty Pup isn't bad, I hear, though I don't know if I'd call it clean.  The Tea Rex is a little further down and might be good.

A lot of people visit the city for the Festival of Lucor, though, so good luck finding a private room.  You'd best hurry before they're all filled up."


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2009)

Barek smiles at the merchant's remarks about appearing rich. "Certainly jewels would come in handy in that circumstance. And if I have need of the embellishment, I know just where to look," he says amiably.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 22, 2009)

"If rooms are so scarce, we'd better hurry up and find one." Caridoc leaves the shop and starts down the road. Looking over his shoulder to make sure the overs are following. Just has he is leaving the shop he has a thought, "Good by and thank you" he says to the shopkeeper.[/color]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 22, 2009)

"Goodbye my good sir, have a lovely evening..."

Kynar bid the man, before turning to follow the gnome, concealing his dagger under his light jacket.  While he'd still much prefer his rapier or his curve blade, he suppose a dagger would have to suffice, should things get ugly until he manages some sort of agreement to carry his blade amongst the general populace.


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2009)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek nods to the shopkeep as he jogs off to catch his companions. 

"Looks like we're off to try to find lodging. Good day to you!"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2009)

Celythia places a copper on the counter for the man. "Thank you for the recommendations, Master Koro." With that, she nods and follows her companions out of the shop.

"Let us look at these two inns good Master Koro recommended, and see which might have the nicest amenities."


----------



## kinem (Oct 22, 2009)

"Thank you" Koro nods as he takes the copper.  "Enjoy your stay in Specularum."

With some newly armed, you all head down the crowded street.  Now that the procession has passed, most of the traffic is headed the same way as you are, away from the gate and towards the inns.

After a few blocks you find the Salty Pup.  A dalmation pup, with black spots, is painted over the door.  The inn is crowded and noisy, as patrons determined to enjoy the holiday consume more beer, ale, and wine than food.

The bartender, a swarthy human man in black clothing, greets you.  "Good evening."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Rezak again doesn't enter the building with the group, he instead takes to the neaest corner to start begging and listening for street rumors. After close to an hour if the others don't come out he will go in and join them for dinner and tell them anything he has learned. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 26, 2009)

Caridoc waited impatiently for one of is tall companions to answer the innkeeper. After what seemed like ages but was only about half a minute he could not keep quite any longer. "Good day Innkeeper. My companions and myself are looking for rooms for a few days. Along with a good meal and a glass or two of ale. Do you have anything available?"


----------



## kinem (Oct 26, 2009)

[sblock=HolyMan]Most people ignore Rezak, but a young couple takes notice of you.  Seeking to impress his girl, the man tosses you a silver. "Have a good Festival" he tells you.  The girl smiles and they walk on past.[/sblock]

The bartender replies "Ale we have in plenty.

There is one room left.  Three people can share it, but it's a tight fit.  Most people checked in yesterday, you know.  Most other inns are probably booked up, too.  Your best bet is to split up.  Take the room here, and maybe a couple of you can find a room at another inn.  Our room charge is one gold per person."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

"Book the room, Caridoc." says Celythia, with a nod to her companion. "Then we can walk down to the Tea Rex and see what they have available."


----------



## Theroc (Oct 26, 2009)

Kynar was not particularly thrilled with dividing themselves up, but it appeared the alternatives was sleeping in the streets, which was not a particularly comfortable or safe thing to attempt.

He nodded to Celythia's comment.  "Agreed.  I hope Rezak won't be too disappointed if we find a room for him..."  He joked with a grin as he moved to head back outside, checking his hidden dagger to ensure it was still easily reachable and secured properly.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 27, 2009)

Caridoc is a bit disgruntled that the others had left him to deal with the inkeeper, especially as he will end up paying. Trying not to let it show he says. "OK we'll take the room. Can I just pay for one person until we know who is sleeping there." Nodding in the direction of Celythia, Caridoc continues "After all we can't expect a lady to share a room with a group of men. He fishes out a gold piece, which he offers to the innkeeper. "This is to reserve the room and allow one person to sleep in it."


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2009)

The bartender takes the gold and replies "As you wish. If more than one of you use it, you'll have to pay the difference later.

It would make more sense to charge a flat fee per room, but what do I know, I just work here" he mutters.

ooc: I assume you will all head over to the next inn.  Will Rezak remain outside?

A block down the street is an inn with a large yellow crown painted above the wooden door.  The crown extends out past the sides of the door, forming a T shape with it.

Inside, the inn looks similar to the other one but slightly higher class.  It is lit by smokeless (everburning) torches in the ceiling.   The crowd is similar but slightly better dressed.

Behind the bar, a blond man serves drinks.


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2009)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"I'll try this one," the bard says, and walks up to the barkeep. "We're hoping, friend, that you have a room or two still open?"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2009)

Rezak follows the others down to the second inn mentioned by the gate guards, keeping his distance and the others in sight. A small smile forms in the shadows of his hood as he noticers the marks in this area seem to be a little more well to do than the pervious area.

[sblock=ooc] Since Rezak looks and acts like a penniless bum it's best he stays outside till rooms are bought then it doesn't matter after it's already paid for. LOL [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2009)

The blond man replies to Barek "You are in luck.  We have one room still available.  It's not that big but three people can sleep there.  Three gold for the night."


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2009)

ooc: From here on out, take care not to read any sblock meant for other PCs.

[sblock= Barek, Caridoc, Celythia, Kynar]
From nearby in the smoky common room comes a loud, tipsy voice.

A tall, scarred man points at you. He wears a green outfit that reminds you of the ones worn by the men who intervened in the dispute at the festival.

“Hey there!  I see you need another room. Want some work? Here, sit and drink. Ale on me!"  The bartender brings you each a mug of ale.

"I need strong bodies. Theosius is my name. You look brave, and honest. Do the four of you want to earn money?  I have a room here but if you accept my offer you can have it.  I have friends I can stay with.”[/sblock]

[sblock=Rezak]Rezak earns three coppers as folks pass by and a few of them take pity on him.

The street becomes noticably less crowded as most people have either gone inside or gone past the inn.

One man walks by. He lurches drunkenly along. He smiles and nods as he passes. Suddenly, three hooded men step around the corner and the drunken man turns around. None of the men carry weapons openly.

“So, new to town, eh?” asks the drunken man, who now appears quite sober. He takes a hard lok at you. “You look like you need some work. Now, we have some things that need to be done and you look fairly smart. I’m sure you would want to help us.

You staying here?” he asks, pointing to the inn. “Be a real good idea if you didn’t leave for a while. We’ll see you tomorrow night, one way or the other. Here, catch,” he says. He throws you a small bag.

With that, the men begin to walk away.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

[sblock=For DM, Barek, Caridoc, Celythia, Kynar]
Celythia accepts the offer of a seat, her motions prim and proper as a lady should be. "Thank you, Master Theosius," she says. "Your offer is intriguing. What sort of work did you have in mind?"[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 28, 2009)

[sblock=Barek, Caridoc, Celythia, Kynar]Theosius replies "I'm looking for trustworthy people to perform occasional duties.  None of it involves doing anything illegal, but there may be danger involved.  You look to me like people who can deal with that.  I can't say too much right now, but it could be something like bodyguard duty.  Scarin' off trouble, not making it."[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 28, 2009)

[sblock="For DM, Barek, Caridoc, Celythia, Kynar"]For some reason, Caridoc does not trust Theosius and if it was up to him he would have rejected the offer. However as Celythia had already seated, he goes along by sitting down and sipping his ale. Caridoc keeps silent and lets the others do the talking.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

[sblock=For DM, Barek, Caridoc, Celythia, Kynar]
Celythia takes a sip of the ale that Theosius had purchased her, grimacing at the taste. It certainly wasn't to her liking. "I must say that it seems as though this...dangerous work....should be worth more than the cost of a room?"[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 28, 2009)

[sblock=everyone] Am i the odd man out and the reason for all the sblocking??? LOL going to solve that problem now  [/sblock]

After watching the strange men leave Rezak takes his newly aquired small pouch along (holding it like he would a dead snake) as he hurries into the inn. Quickly looking about for any member of his group he will try to get someone into a corner or other private area to talk.


----------



## kinem (Oct 28, 2009)

[sblock=Barek, Caridoc, Celythia, Kynar]
Celythia takes a sip of the ale that Theosius had purchased her, grimacing at the taste. It certainly wasn't to her liking. "I must say that it seems as though this...dangerous work....should be worth more than the cost of a room?"

"Cert-" the drunk man hiccups. "Certainly."  Theosius reaches into his pocket and places three gold pieces in front of each of you.  "This is for a sign of good faith.  There's a lot more where that came from.  Accept it, and when you're needed, I'll let you know.  I may be drunk, this festival night, but don't let that fool you.  Those in our employ will be well rewarded, if they prove trustworthy."[/sblock]

At this point, Rezak walks into the inn, and sees the others at the bar with the scarred stranger, who looks in disgust at the bum who just walked in.  "This place used to be classier."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

[sblock=For DM, Barek, Caridoc, Celythia, Kynar and Rezek if he approaches]
Celythia nods. "If as you say, this work is legal and abides the laws of the city of Specularum, then I am interested in your offer. I cannot, however, speak for my companions."[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 28, 2009)

Rezak stays near the door but looks a little anxious, when he makes eye contact with Kynar he shakes his head towards the corner of the room then heads there not looking back.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 28, 2009)

Kynar takes a seat as well, listening to the exchange between the two, spotting Rezak in the back before turning to reply to the man.

"Hm... I'm interested... but tell me, would there be the potential benefit of unbinding my blade?  Carrying them bound as they are produces little discouragement for one skilled with a knife... or other more dangerous implements..."


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 28, 2009)

Deciding to ignore Rezak for now, Caridoc takes up the conversation with Theosius. 

[sblock="DM,Barek, Caridoc, Celythia, Kynar"]"I know I am been rude, so feel free to tell me to get lost. I won't be offended. However, we are new in town and if we are to become players, however minor, we need to know the ground rules. So, who are you green cloaks and what actually happened at the procession this afternoon?"

By the way, that bum you just insulted is actually our scout/lookout. Convincing isn't he. The latter was said with a big grin on his face.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 28, 2009)

[sblock="Barek, Caridoc, Celythia, Kynar"]Theosius replies "Ah, indeed.  Green cloaks?  Oh, of course.

"They are servants of Baron Vorloi, the shipping magnate, and his family.  I don't serve the Vorloi, I just wore this to help me pick up any rumors of trouble they might know of.

The festival of Lucor is very important in the city.  It's held to honor the famous priest of ancient times.  It's a great honor to lead the procession.  This year, that honor went to Lady Magda, who is part of the Torenescu family.  That's who I serve - old money, reliable patrons."  He drinks.

"I didn't see everything, but I gather that some ruffians tried to cause trouble with the bearers of Lady Magda's sedan chair.  That would have been a great embarrasment to the family, if something had gone wrong.  The Radu may have put them up to it - that's another family, upstart merchants really.  The Vorloi" he takes a long drink of ale "don't want instability, so they stepped in to stop it."

(to Kynar) "The Torenescu have the Duke's ear, my eager swordsman.  I expect that if you serve well, a weapon permit could be arranged."[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 29, 2009)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

[sblock=Everyone but Rezak?]Barek lets the others run the conversation and negotiation for a while, intrigued by the spontaneous job offer. When it becomes clear most are inclined toward it, he add his charm to the mix. 

"This sounds like quite the offer, all told," Barek says. "And I'm certainly inclined to try to stop trouble rather than seek it out in general. Might as well get paid to do it, eh? 

Now, is this personal work, or is it sactioned by the city in any way?"[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 29, 2009)

[sblock=Everyone but Rezak]"It's private business, not city work" the scarred man replies. "So will you take the job?"[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 29, 2009)

*Berek Fhald, half-orc bard*

[sblock=Everyone but Rezak]"I can't speak for the others, but it sounds like some fair employment to me. I'm in if no one else objects."[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 29, 2009)

[sblock=Everyone but Rezak]
Kynar nodded.  "Sounds fair enough, I'm in."  He smiled, looking to the others.  Of course, the tipping point for him was the mention that he may get a permit for his blades being unbound.  He didn't intend to terrorize the locals, but he felt better knowing he could use his blades should the situation call for it.  With a smile on his face, he glances over the rest of the party.  "This should be interesting, no?"  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 29, 2009)

[sblock=everyone but Rezak] I'll just sit quietly in the corner by myself  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

[sblock=Everyone but Rezak]"Well, that's three of us," says Celythia. "What about you Caridoc? And we should see about Rezek." With that, she motions for Rezak to join the group.[/sblock]

Rezak sees Celythia motion to him to join the rest of the group at the table.


----------



## kinem (Oct 29, 2009)

[sblock=Rezak]It shouldn't be too much longer   In the meantime, you haven't looked in the pouch yet 

edit: Rhun posted before I finished posting[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 29, 2009)

[sblock="Everyone but Rezak"]Caridoc is still not quite sure he trusts Theosius. However, the money is good. On reflections, he is not bothered about the offer one way or the other, so he keeps quite and leaves it to the others to decide. Once they have declared their interest he say "Well if you are all sure, I'll join you."[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2009)

[sblock=DM] No problems just thought it funny that everything said everyone but Rezak LOL  

right I haven't looked in the pouch and continue to hold it like a dead snake not going to open it until I have someone nearby to help just in case/// Don't mind me I am alright this is excatly how I believe Rezak should be played. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2009)

[sblock=Rezak]OK, no prob as long as you aren't feeling left out 

Just in case you missed it amidst the sblocks, Celythia motioned you over to the group.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2009)

[sblock=DM] No I (HolyMan) saw it but not sure if Rezak did and if he did he would go over. He is trying to get someone in the group alone because of what might happen if he opens the pouch and he doesn't want people (NPCs) to know his business

Like I said everything going just like Rezak would do it so no complaints unless I don't get XP for playing (not playing at all lol) in character lol [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2009)

Rezak waits in his corner, either ignoring Celythia's signal or not seeing it.

[sblock=everyone but Rezak]Theosius finishes his ale.  "Very good.  Well, since I'm giving you the room, I'd best head out and get over to my friend's place.  I just got the key myself; here it is.  Good night, my friends.  You'll be contacted here."  He hands Celythia the room key.[/sblock]

The scarred man gets up from the bar where he was sitting with the others and heads outside.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

"Well, I'd say we've had a fortuitous start to the day," says Celythia to her companions. "A free room, a bit of gold, and the promise of paid work? Not a bad way to start a visit to Specularum."


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2009)

*Berek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"Indeed," the bard agrees, smiling. "Now, perhaps we should inspect these rooms and figure out sleeping arrangements?"


----------



## Theroc (Oct 30, 2009)

Kynar nodded.  "Indeed, arrangements are best made before they are needed.  I suppose we should investigate this room first, while we are here.  Oh, and Caridoc, how much did the other room cost you?  I can help recompense you."


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 30, 2009)

"Don't forget we also have a room down the road. My feeling is that we cut our losses on it and all stay here. However, that means that Celythia has to share a room with one of us.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

"I suppose it can't be much worse than sharing a camp with you on the road," says Celythia.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] just saw the post reading everyone gets up and goes outside since Rezak would keep a small lookout (from the corner of his eye) he would see the group leave, but wonders what is up

is it possible to trail the group outside and "hear" what was posted from the post that read 
	
	



```
[COLOR=#ffa500]"Well, I'd say we've had a fortuitous start to the day,"[/COLOR] says Celythia to her
companions. [COLOR=orange]"A free room, a bit of gold, and the promise of paid[/COLOR]
[COLOR=orange] work? Not a bad way to start a visit to Specularum."[/COLOR]
```
on down or would you like to play it another way?? [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 2, 2009)

ooc: Only the man the other PCs were talking to went outside.  The PCs are still at the bar, and seem to be ignoring Rezak, who broods in a corner.

The room is still crowded with drinkers, so I don't think Rezak can hear what the others are saying over the din.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 2, 2009)

Seeing that Rezak was still brooding in a corner, Caridoc smiles at him and signals for him to come over and join them.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2009)

Rezak notices that the man the group was talking to is gone and hurries over to the bar.

"Ye nay be a believin' wats 'ust happens ta mees." He says throwing the small pouch up onto the bar.

[sblock=ooc] Hopefully someine will say "You won't believe what happened to us." so I can go back and read all the everyone but Rezak sblocks LOL [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2009)

*Berek Fhald, half-orc bard*



HolyMan said:


> Rezak notices that the man the group was talking to is gone and hurries over to the bar.
> 
> "Ye nay be a believin' wats 'ust happens ta mees." He says throwing the small pouch up onto the bar.




Barek quirks up an eyebrow. "Do I want to know how you got that?" he asks, then shakes his head. "No matter, we've had our own encounter..." he then proceeds to recount events in Rezak's absence.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

While Barek and Rezak talk, Celythia takes the key to the room, and goes to check out the state of the accommodations.


----------



## kinem (Nov 5, 2009)

ooc: To be honest, I'd prefer if you just tell what happened in your own words, rather than having people read the sblocks.  Because it's not obvious, IC, that you trust each other completely or remember everything exactly.  Reading what actually happened kind of ruins that.

In the module, the scarcity of rooms was supposed to divide the party, leading to two different encounters.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]I havent read them yet  and I was going to have Rezak take the room at the first inn the group was at i didn't want to stay were these fellows could find me. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 5, 2009)

ooc: OK.  jkason, please go ahead and recount Barek's tale.


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2009)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

((OOC: Sorry, been out of contact for a few days))

"The long and short of it is that we've gotten another room thanks to the man who just left. Also, a few gold. Oh, and a job," Barek says, smile growing as he relates each bit of good news.

"We've just signed on with The Torenescu for some private work ... heading off trouble. I'm afraid we didn't get anything much more specific, though we did try. He claims he might be able to get our weapons unbound, though he also seemed a bit drunk, so it's unclear exactly what he can or can't do. It may turn out he just wants us to do his housecleaning in the morning." the half-orc adds a wink with the last bit.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2009)

"Ah jobs be good. Did in ye members ta ask bouts the pay?" Rezak replies to Barek. "Buts more important ye say ye has a rooms here too. That may come ins handy, cuze wats happens to me." 

 The thief then orders a drink and after a gulp he points to the small pouch. "Givin' me bys some wierd man with a bunch 'o henchmen in masks with 'em. He says 'Ye stays here good I mays have'n work for ye.' ana he gives me tat. Not sure wats be a in its." He says taking another drink looking at the pouch over the rim of the mug.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 9, 2009)

At Rezak's disclosure starts swear under his breaks. "Well it looks like we are working for two rival factions. Next thing we know, we will be ordered to kill ourselves."


----------



## Theroc (Nov 9, 2009)

Kynar chuckled faintly at the response to Rezak's story.  "I would suggest we ask around and try to find out who these people are that want our assistance, from someone not under their sway, so we may assess how we wish to proceed."


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2009)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



HolyMan said:


> "Ah jobs be good. Did in ye members ta ask bouts the pay?"




"Well, there's the room, and we each received some coin as a sort of gesture of goodwill, but honestly, I don't think we did establish our rate," Barek admits mildly. "I think the assumption was we'd be paid for each job on its own scale."



ghostcat said:


> At Rezak's disclosure starts swear under his breaks. "Well it looks like we are working for two rival factions. Next thing we know, we will be ordered to kill ourselves."




Barek laughs, a rich sound itself. "Now wouldn't that be a tale to tell?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2009)

"I wants no be a part 'o yur tales, Barek." the thief says grumply. "Sumes oww I be turns inta a dark strangers one steps frum ah bad guy." Rezak sets down his mug and looks to the pouch. 

"Anyones be a able ta tell'n me if this be cursed?" he asks quietly.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2009)

Celythia continues on her way to investigate the room received from her new "employer."


----------



## kinem (Nov 11, 2009)

Celythia finds the room upstairs that matches the number on the key.  It contains a couple of cots, enough blankets and floor space for a third person to sleep, and a covered chamber pot in the corner.  The window has a curtain drawn over it and faces the street.  An unlit lamp is present.

A fire-breathing dragon, claws bared as it pounces, is depicted in a carving on the brass lamp.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 11, 2009)

Celythia spends a few minutes looking about the room, just to ensure there are no surprises for her and her companions, but finding nothing she makes her way back down to the taproom to join her companions. "The chamber is as advertised. Small and sparse, but it should sleep three of us."


----------



## Theroc (Nov 11, 2009)

"Hm... how many did the other room sleep?"  Kynar asked, curious about whether or not the entire group would have a place to stay.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 11, 2009)

"Three, I believe."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2009)

"Tat be a guids ta me." Rezak says forgetting the pouch a moment. "I will no be a stayin in tis place."


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2009)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



HolyMan said:


> "Anyones be a able ta tell'n me if this be cursed?" he asks quietly.




Barek frowns, then shrugs. "I can tell you if it's magical, and what kind of magics it seems to have, but I can't guarantee my limited gifts would uncover a curse if it was there," he says, then mutters something unintelligible as he covers his eyes, one with his forefinger, the other with his thumb. When he uncovers and opens the eyes, his gaze is decidedly cloudy. He looks in the direction of the pouch, though he seems to almost be looking through it rather than at it.

[sblock=OOC]Detect Magic[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 12, 2009)

[sblock=Barek]nada[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 12, 2009)

In response to Rezak says he's not staying here Caridoc exclaims "Why not? Is't thee in danger? Ah wi in danger? Should wi leave town nah? This all came out as a long string of heavily accented, questions, without even a pause for breath.

Once Caridoc gets himself back under control and he has got his breath back, he continues. "OK. So Rezak can have the room in the Salty Pup, Celythia can have our room here and Barek, Kynar and I will have Theosius' room. Or, if Celythia doesn't mind, I'll share with her. I still think we should all stay together Rezak but its you decision."


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2009)

Barek's vision returns to normal after a few minutes, at which point he says, "There's nothing magical about that pouch that I can find."

He nods to sleeping arrangements, indicating he has no preference one way or the other.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2009)

Celythia smiles at the gnome. "You and I can share a room, Caridoc. As long as you promise to be a gentleman. It would probably be safer then any of us sleeping alone."


----------



## Theroc (Nov 13, 2009)

"I've no objection to that.  Seems a fine arrangement, though I too would prefer if Rezak stayed close-by.  It seems we may be getting unwanted attention soon, depending how we move."

Kynar mentioned, concerned but not overly worried for Rezak.  After all, it was his decision.


----------



## kinem (Nov 13, 2009)

Many of the bar patrons begin to eat dinner, and the bar quiets down somewhat.  The bartender inquires of you "We have an excellent roast beef today. Interested? Just five silver each, which includes bread and cider."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 13, 2009)

Taking the pouch from off the bar, Rezak starts to open it but stops as the bartender approaches. 

"I be no stayin here cuze sumeone tolds me ta stay here." Rezak says bluntly.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

Celythia smiles at the bartender. "Would you perhaps have any lighter fare? My people rarely eat so much beef..."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 14, 2009)

"Don't worry, I'll be the perfect gentleman. Anyway, 
your not my type." The latter was said in a jokey tone of voice.

In response to the innkeeper's offer of food, Caridoc responds 
"Sounds good. Count me in"


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2009)

*Barkek Fhald, half-orc bard*



ghostcat said:


> In response to the innkeeper's offer of food, Caridoc responds
> "Sounds good. Count me in"




Barek nods. "Me as well."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

Celythia again smiles at Caridoc. "Just teasing, my small friend. I trust you implicitly."


----------



## kinem (Nov 15, 2009)

"Great" the bartender says. (to Celythia) "Would fillet of cod be more to your liking, or perhaps a vegetable salad?"

ooc: So I take it that you will all eat here, then Celythia and Caridoc will share the room the man gave you the key for; Barek and Kynar will share the other room at this inn; and Rezak will sleep in the room at the other inn.  Any objections, and is there anything else you want to do tonight after dinner?

After taking the party's orders, the bartender jots down them down and hands the slip to a serving girl, who heads into the kitchen.  He then goes away to deal with other customers.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] I am going to check whats in the pouch here and not order anything to eat. Then once dinner is done and everyone is headed to sleep I will be off to the other inn. It is paid for right?? Not trying to be a cheap scape just poor lol [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 15, 2009)

ooc: Caridoc paid for the room at the other inn.

[sblock=Rezak]When Rezak gingerly peers into the pouch, he sees a glint of golden metal.  Inside are 20 gp.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 15, 2009)

Once the meal is over and everyone is ready for bed, Caridoc will go up the the room he is sharing with Celythia. "I suggest we barricade the door. Its not that I am paranoid you understand. Its just that I don't trust Theosius. Also, Rezak's friends don't sound very nice either. Putting actions to words,  he will either: look around to find a chair or something to jam under the handle or jam a crossbow bolt under the door. 

Once the door has been jammed to his satisfaction, he will untie his morningstar, which he places on the bed, removes his armor, gets into bed and goes to sleep. Good night Celythia. Zzzzz

[sblock="OOC"]I am assuming that weapons are simply tied and don't use a complex, official "peace knot"[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 15, 2009)

Kynar would enjoy his meal, smiling as he attempted to relax and enjoy the city, despite the possible problems they will encounter shortly.  Once they finished, he too would return to his room, placing his armor and his weapons on a nearby table or against a nightstand, save the dagger which he slept with sheathed under his pillow.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2009)

Celythia eats her vegetable salad, mostly in silence. It wasn't that great...the vegetables certainly didn't taste the way they did at home. Still, it was light but filling, as she had requested. She retires to the room at the same time as Caridoc, watching in interest as the gnome goes about securing the room. Finally, she too lies down in bed to get some rest.


----------



## jkason (Nov 15, 2009)

Barek enjoys his meal with the others, then he, like them, retires for the night.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2009)

Rezak gives no reaction as he looks into the pouch, just a quick "Quawf." before sticking it in a cloak pocket. He bids his fellows a goodnight and heads to the other inn while they were still eating. 

Upon reaching the establishment he retires to his room quickly and quietly.


----------



## kinem (Nov 16, 2009)

ooc: The knots for Caridoc's morningstar are not too complicated.  Will he re-tie it in the morning?

[sblock=Rezak]In the street, heading to the other inn, you can't shake the feeling that you are being watched, but no one harrasses you.  I assume you take an indirect route, hoping to throw off any snoopers.[/sblock]
The night passes without incident.

The next morning at the Tea Rex, the four of you who stayed at the inn make your way downstairs to the dining room for breakfast.  This turns out to consist of muffins, apples, and apple juice.  It is included in the price of the room if you eat early enough, which you are.

The room is nearly empty, as most of the guests went to bed late and are sleeping off last night's excesses. A cat stalks something in the corner of the room. A young woman sweeps last night’s dinner off the floor, and banters with an older man who you gather is her father, the innkeeper. From the back comes the clicking of dishes and the splash of water. A traveller snores loudly in the corner.

Suddenly, the door swings open and an elderly lady frantically looks about.

“Please, some kind sir, come quick to help me!” she pleads, panic overcoming her. She looks about for anyone to answer her. “Oh save me! There are demons in my house!

I know it! I hear them at night, talking to each other in my cellar. They want to catch me. Please!” she says, falling to her knees.

The innkeeper rushes to kneel beside the old woman, and tries to comfort her. "Goodwife Thanato" he says, sounding concerned “what are you doing? Sit down proper.”

He turns, saying, “Could anyone help this poor old woman? Could anyone look in her cellar to find the problem?"


----------



## Theroc (Nov 16, 2009)

As the night had passed without incident, Kynar slept somewhat soundly, though apparently he had a nightmare or two about being stripped of the sword the rest of his life.  While his skill with a blade wasn't the only thing in his life, it was at the moment his greatest pride and joy, and to lose it was to lose his mealticket.

He took his time and placed his armor back on, reattaching his sheathes on his person before heading downstairs to enjoy a good breakfast.  As the woman barged into the room, speaking of demons, Kynar immediately rose as if about to pledge himself to the task, before a thought struck him.  _He very nearly agreed to fight demons with naught but his dagger, without so much as consulting with his friends._  He looked to the others, obviously wanting to help, but without saying anything yet.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2009)

Celythia was enjoying her breakfast of apples and muffins. She had half-expected breakfast to consists of a haunch of roast beast smothered in thick gravy, so she was pleasantly surprised by the offering.

She watches as Kynar rises, and then says nothing, looking about to the rest of them. She looks over to the lady and the innkeeper. "I would be more than happy to take a look in your cellar, Goodwife," says Celythia, still sitting. "And I'm sure my companions here would be happy to as well."


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2009)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



Theroc said:


> He looked to the others, obviously wanting to help, but without saying anything yet.




Barek shrugs. "I don't suppose it can hurt to take a look," the agreeable half-orc says. "Though I'd expect the town guard to be better-armed for that kind of thing. Whatever we do, we should collect Rezak first."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 16, 2009)

After a nervous nights sleep, Caridoc wakes and carries out his morning devotions. After which, he carefully dons his armor, re-ties his morningstar - using a easily opened knot - and goes down for breakfast.

Once Celythia has offered to help, Caridoc responds "Ready when you are."


----------



## Theroc (Nov 16, 2009)

Kynar nodded.  "I need to check something in our room for a moment, I'll be right with you."  He went to his room, once there and alone, he would untie his weapons, then tie them in a more easily undone knot, in case there really was a demon in that basement, he wants his weapons available!  Once that was done, he would go downstairs and accompany the others.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2009)

Celythia approaches the woman, once the innkeeper has calmed her. "Can you tell us any more, goodwife? Do these 'demons' speak the common tongue, as we are speaking now?"


----------



## kinem (Nov 16, 2009)

The old woman sits down on a chair the innkeeper leads her to, and sips from a mug of apple juice that he hands her.

The old woman grasps Celythia's arm when she approaches.

"Oh, my dear!" the hysterical woman tries to calm down. "I swear, something is in my root cellar.  I can hear it moving - sometimes during the day, but mostly at night. Things are moved and food is missing.

Just now was the worst. I heard voices! I couldn't make out the words, but maybe they were calling me to the world of the dead!

Please, I can't take it anymore!  Oh, I need help.  Maybe I am crazy, but I swear, I heard it!"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2009)

Celythia smiles comfortingly at the older woman. "Don't worry, my companions and I have some experience in dealing with such things. We'll see if we can't find something amiss."


----------



## kinem (Nov 17, 2009)

"Oh, thank you! You are so kind my dear. But be careful! If there are demons in my house they will try to steal your souls! Just confirm that I'm not crazy and then come right back out!" the old woman says, still clutching Celythia's arm.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2009)

"We will do just that, ma'am," answers Celythia.  "Where is your home? Do we need a key or anything to get into the cellar?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2009)

Waking with the dawn Rezak, goes down to the common room for a crust of bread before slipping out of the back of the inn. He takes the long way around to get back to the inn that the others stayed at. Remembering the "feeling" he got the night before, and the strange encounter has all the thief's senses alive.

He approaches the street the inn was on from an alley, and when he gets to the corner of it he sits with his back to the side wall and his alms cup out. His head is down but his eyes are up watching not only the inn but the area around. This time he will spot this strange fellow before he pops out at Rezak.

[sblock=ooc] If Rezak doesn't see the "strange fellow" after a take 20 spot, he will get up and head to the inn. If the PC's come out before his time is up he will go say good morning to them. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 18, 2009)

"My house is next door. I'll show you in.  Thank you!" the old woman says.

The innkeeper gathers the party and says "Thank you for helping her.  She's a sweet woman."

He whispers "Since her husband died, she's been a little off her rocker.  If you find nothing, it may be best to say you took care of the monsters."

Kynar returns from his room.

[sblock=Rezak]There are a few people walking in the street, but no sign of the strange fellow or the hooded men.[/sblock]
A beggar enters the inn, or so it seems for a moment, but it's Rezak.

After some introductions and explanations, the old woman leads you to a house a few feet away from the inn. She shows you the entrance to her root cellar. It is a trapdoor at the back of the kitchen, beside the brick and plaster oven. She will not go any further, and the innkeeper leads the shaking woman back to the inn.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2009)

As Celythia approaches the trapdoor she whispers a few words, causing her ring to begin to glow like a torch. She then proceeds to speak some additional words in the arcane tongue, and a shimmer surrounds her body for just a moment, before fading into nothing.

She turns to look at her fellow elf and smiles. "Kynar, would you like to lead the way? I'm sure under these circumstances, you can get away with unbinding your weapons...let's just make sure they are bound again before we leave." She then proceeds to unbundle her longbow, and restring it, just in case there really is something in the cellar.


*OOC: Cast Light, and then Mage Armor. Ready longbow.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0, DC14 [4 + (s)]: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation + (s) Acid Splash
- Level 1, DC15 [3 + (s)]: Summon Monster I, Grease, Charm Person + (s) Mage Armor[/sblock]*


----------



## Theroc (Nov 18, 2009)

Kynar nodded with a smile, untying his weapons, drawing his curve blade from his back as he took point, proceeding to investigate slowly, making certain the others were following.

"Indeed... if the Watch comes here to arrest me, I'd say the Watch is looking a bit too closely..."  He grinned.

[sblock=OOC]
Any skills checks needed, Kinem?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 18, 2009)

Rezak jumps in behind Kynar as he starts down the steps. He keeps his eyes out for anything suspicious, ready to warn the elf of trouble.

[sblock=ooc] Using Trap Spotter(rogue talent) perception +7 [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2009)

Celythia chuckles. "I wonder how long it has been since Goodwife Thanato has gathered any roots from her cellar?"


----------



## kinem (Nov 19, 2009)

Behind the trapdoor is a ladder, and at the bottom of the ladder is a dry dirt cellar.  Kynar descends, followed by Rezak, Celythia, Barek, and Caridoc.

Bags are piled against the walls, and cobwebs fill the corners. A sack of dried apples is spilled across the floor.  It appears to be a fairly typical root cellar - an essential part of every home, being that fresh produce can not be available in markets year-round - built to keep food supplies dry and cool during the summer months to prevent spoilage, and to keep them from freezing during the winter.

A clattering noise and whispery sounds fill the room, but there is no apparent source.

A squeaking and scratching noise comes from the southeast corner.  When you turn to look, you see a big rat run along the wall and scuttle out of sight.

Taking a closer look, you see a shadow move in the southwest corner of the root cellar.  Rezak inspects the area carefully, and finds an entrance to a small passage hidden behind some sacks. Those taller than Caridoc must stoop to use the passage.

This passage does not seem to be the source of the noises, as they are not so loud in this corner.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

Celythia pauses a moment upon hearing the strange whispers, and then speaks the words of a cantrip. Her striking violet eyes glow blue for a brief moment as the magic takes effect, and then she sweeps her gaze slowly around the root cellar.


*OOC: Cast detect magic, looking for any signs of magic in the chamber.

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor
Light 

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0, DC14 [4 + (s)]: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation + (s) Acid Splash
- Level 1, DC15 [3 + (s)]: Summon Monster I, Grease, Charm Person + (s) Mage Armor[/sblock]*


----------



## kinem (Nov 19, 2009)

Celythia scans the cellar, detecting nothing magical other than some of the party's own gear.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

"Hmm," says Celythia, finishing her sweep of the chamber. "There is no magical emanations from this place, so whatever is causing that noise, it isn't an illusion or magical trick."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 20, 2009)

Scooping up two apples as he moves through the cellar, Rezak turns to look at the others and seeing their disapproving expressions he shrugs and says "Wha, mays be da onlys treasure we... well 'ello there." Rezak says spoting the hidden passage way.

"Lookin' like we needs some lights dis way," he says.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2009)

Celythia moves closer to Rezak, shining the light from her ring into the passage.


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2009)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

As the others did, so Barek unbinds his weapons in preparation for descent into the cellar, though for now he chooses to stick with weilding the dagger. Once there, he's baffled by the source of the noises. 

"If he's not masked magically, then he must just be hiding. You needn't be afraid," the half-orc calls out with a light voice. "But you have scared the poor woman above quite a bit. Maybe you could come out and we could talk about what you might be needing from her rather than frightening a poor widow?"

If there's no response, he repeats the entreaty in orc, goblin, and draconic before simply setting his ears to try to pinpoint the disturbance.

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy +9. If that doesn't work, Perception +7 to try to locate the source of the sound.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 20, 2009)

Rezak and Celythia inspect the passage with the help of the glowing ring.  Beyond the opening is a small, rough room; a small tunnel leads out (to the south) from the far corner.

Meanwhile, Barek tries calling to anyone who might be hiding in the cellar.  There is no response, so he walks around the cellar, paying careful attention to the mysterious sounds.  This leads him to the northwest corner of the cellar.  Pulling away a large sack, he finds a small tunnel leading north, from which the noises are emanating.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

Noting Barek's discovery, Celythia sighs. "This cellar is lousy with tunnels," she says. "What do you think made them?"


*OOC: How big is the new tunnel? Large enough to crawl down? Or only big enough for small critters?*


----------



## kinem (Nov 23, 2009)

The tunnel is large enough to stoop or crawl down, about the same size as the other.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

The elf maid looks at the others. "Well, which way do you think? Toward the noises?"


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 23, 2009)

Before going down the stairs, Caridoc unties his morningstar and carries it so that it is nestling comfortably in his arms.

Following the others, he climbs down the stair and stops on the second to bottom step. Where he keeps a good lookout, while the others search the cellar. "Towards the noise seems good to me. It was queer noises we came to investigate"


----------



## jkason (Nov 23, 2009)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> Meanwhile, Barek tries calling to anyone who might be hiding in the cellar.  There is no response, so he walks around the cellar, paying careful attention to the mysterious sounds.  This leads him to the northwest corner of the cellar.  Pulling away a large sack, he finds a small tunnel leading north, from which the noises are emanating.




Barke furrows his brow, looking between the two passages, trying to remember if he's heard of something like this before...

[sblock=OOC]Bards can make untrained Know checks, so while I'm not sure which ones would be relevant, I guess Barek can make a check on whichever. His mod for Arcana and History is +7. Everything else is only +3 (but he doesn't have the standard DC 10 restriction on the check).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

Celythia too thinks on the strange sounds, trying to recall any legends or stories she might have heard about such things.

*OOC: If any are appropriate:

Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +8, Knowledge (Geography) +8, Knowledge (History) +8, Knowledge (Local) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8 *


----------



## Theroc (Nov 23, 2009)

Kynar, while a gentleman for the most part and not a brute, was not adept in lore, or explorative research.  His skills lay on the field of battle, or in duels.  He listened to the other's before asking quietly; "Just tell me where I am needed, and I will go."  

He also decided that his curve blade would be a bit unwieldy in the tunnels, instead choosing to sheath it and draw the dagger.  The cramped quarters would not allow him to utilize his full skills, and he did not want to risk losing his weapons.


----------



## kinem (Nov 24, 2009)

The tunnels, on close inspection, do not appear natural; they are roughly rectangular in cross section, unlike animal burrows.  The earth here seems soft enough to dig through.  Barek and Celythia recall tales of prison breaks, and millitary tunnels used to infiltrate forts.

ooc: Will the party head north through the tunnel?  What marching order?  Will you do anything else first?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 24, 2009)

"The quiet one be a were I's wuild wannabe," Rezak says to the half-orc. "Nothin' be a there buts treasure," he continues rubbing his hands together.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2009)

"But our job is to find the source of the whispers, Rezak," says Celythia. "Kynar, the northwest tunnel? And be ready. I obviously cannot sure, but if there is a gaol or such around here, we could be dealing with somebody trying to tunnel their way out..."


*OOC: I think we talked about a marching order of: Kynar, Rezak, Barek, Celythia, Caridoc.

AC17, HP 12/12

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor
Light 

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0, DC14 [4 + (s)]: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation + (s) Acid Splash
- Level 1, DC15 [3 + (s)]: Summon Monster I, Grease, Charm Person + (s) Mage Armor[/sblock]*


----------



## kinem (Nov 25, 2009)

The part crawls into the northwestern tunnel, with Kynar in the lead, relying on the light from Celythia's ring.

The tunnel branches off to the right.  This small side passage reeks of foul odor, like a chamber pot. The walls are slimy and oozing.

Moving on, there is another branching, with tunnels ahead (north) and to the right (east).  The one ahead proves to be a dead end, ending in a small cavity.

The tunnel to the east ends in roughly a T-intersection with a north-south tunnel.  You can hear noises here but it's hard to say what they are or where they're coming from at this point.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

"Let us stay silent," whispers Celythia. "So we don't alert anyone to our presence." With those words of caution spoken, she let's Kynar decide which direction the party heads from here.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 26, 2009)

Caridoc follows his companions into the northern tunnel. All the while keeping a guard against someone attempting to creep up on the party from behind.


----------



## Theroc (Dec 2, 2009)

Kynar would investigate the northern tunnel, attempting to remain as quiet as possible as he continued further, hoping there would soon be an opening where he can use his preferred weapons, and use his agility to his advantage.


----------



## kinem (Dec 3, 2009)

The party heads down the northern tunnel, with Kynar in the lead.

The tunnel branches off to the right, but that branch soon becomes too small to continue through.

Following the main tunnel, you move a light wooden panel which covers a dimly lit cellar. The air is dry and smells of meats.  Cured hams and sausages hang from the beams.

In the center of the cellar, there are signs of recent digging; the earth is darker, and a couple of shovels lie nearby.  Something large could have recently been buried here.  A couple of sacks of potatoes have been placed on the disturbed area.

A ladder leads upwards to a door, as in the other cellar.  From the north, you hear sounds of what could be more digging, no doubt coming from another concealed tunnel.


----------



## jkason (Dec 3, 2009)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Not wanting to give warning to anyone with good ears, Barek points first to the ladder, then the direction of the sounds, raising his eyebrows to ask which they should take.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2009)

Celythia points in the direction of the digging. It was obvious to her that they were now in somebody else's cellar, and that someone was digging a tunnel under these homes. That last thing they needed to do was climb up into someone's house and end up arrested for breaking and entering.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 3, 2009)

Rather than move into the new cellar, Caridoc stays in the mouth of the tunnel looking back the way the party has come.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 4, 2009)

Rezak taps Kynar on the shoulder, when he has his attention he points behind himself indicating that they should go back.


----------



## kinem (Dec 8, 2009)

While you are deciding what to do, you notice that the digging sound from the north slows down a little. Then there is a cracking sound like that of a whip, immediately followed by a yelp, as of a man in pain.  The digging sound resumes at full speed.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2009)

"We are supposed to be investigating the noises," whispers Celythia, keeping her voice as quiet as possible. "Do I need to go first?"


----------



## Theroc (Dec 8, 2009)

"Do I need to go first?"

"Would you like to?"

Kynar bristles, before moving towards the sounds, readying himself to draw his blade from his shoulder the moment he reaches a place where he can, unless he was hidden and the motion would draw too much noise.


----------



## kinem (Dec 9, 2009)

As expected, Kynar finds another concealed tunnel to the north, from which the digging sound comes.  He enters and vanishes around a bend to the left.

ooc: What's the marching order?  More like stooping or crawling order, that is ...

Kynar
Celythia?
Barek 
Caridoc

Where's Rezak in there?


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 9, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] Rezak will be second into the tunnel so as to use "Trapfinder"

And I was right nobody said they entered the new cellar "HUZZAH!!" but we can assume that we would so we could strecth a bit [/sblock]

Rezak gives the room and the ladder a quick glance in passing. He cringes when he hears the crack of the whip. And just sighs and rolls his eyes before following Kynar into yet another hole.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2009)

Celythia follows Rezak, glad to see that the indecision has finally been broken. She ignored Kynar's attempted ribbing...he certainly acted more like a human than an elf. Or maybe she was just used to her own Callari, and the state of elfdom outside of her homeland was much worse than she had cause to suspect?


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2009)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

As Barek hears the whip and the cry of pain, he frowns, his more menacing orc features accented by the expression. He joins the others in entering the new tunnel, keeping his eyes and ears sharp for further signs of what's ahead.

((OOC: Sorry, I've been having some trouble getting online. Feel free to NPC Barek in the future if it's holding up movement.))


----------



## kinem (Dec 10, 2009)

With Kynar in the lead, the party enters the new tunnel and slowly proceeds, stooping low except for Caridoc.  The tunnel bends to the left, then to the right.

Kynar comes to a stop, apparently seeing something ahead.

[sblock=Kynar]To the left (west), you see a large earthen cavern is covered with a pool of ankle-deep mud. The room is criss-crossed with supporting beams and planks cover the roof. Large blobs of mud seep down between the cracks. Across the chamber, three thin and naked men shovel by the light of a feeble lantern. Three ugly, armored creatures watch them work; they are armed with swords and whips. You recognize these as hobgoblins. So far, they don't seem to have noticed you.
[sblock=map]
	
	



```
1 sq = 5'
XXXXXXXXX
XmhXXXXXX
XmhXXXXXX
Xmh.XXXXX
XXXKRCBcX
XXXXXXX.X
XXX.....X
XXX...LXX
XXX.##.XX
XXX....XX
XXXXXX..X
XXXXXXX.X

X = earth/rock

K = Kynar
R = Rezak
C = Celythia
B = Barek
c = Caridoc

m = thin, naked man with shovel

h = hobgoblin

## = disturbed earth

L = ladder
```
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 11, 2009)

Once again Caridoc follows the others into the tunnel, keeping an eye on the tunnel behind. When the party stops, he turns and move a few yards down the passage so that he has a clear view of anything approaching from the rear.


----------



## kinem (Dec 12, 2009)

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
1 sq = 5'
XXXXXXXXX
XmhXXXXXX
XmhXXXXXX
Xmh.XXXXX
XXXKRCBcX
XXXXXXX.X
XXX.....X
XXX...LXX
XXX.##.XX
XXX....XX
XXXXXX..X
XXXXXXX.X

X = earth/rock

K = Kynar
R = Rezak
C = Celythia
B = Barek
c = Caridoc

m = thin, naked man with shovel

h = hobgoblin

## = disturbed earth

L = ladder
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Dec 12, 2009)

Kynar, seeing the naked, slaving men made a signal to the others, which he had previously used before ambushing a group of goblins in one of their past adventures, sheathing his dagger silently, his hand rested on the hilt of his sword, drawing immediately and as quietly as possible unless someone in the party objected.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 13, 2009)

Seeing the signal from Kynar, Rezak sighs inwardly. He readies himself to run out behind the warrior and then get out of the way of the others in the tunnel.

[sblock=ooc] Rezak is "combat light" so he will try and step out of the tunnel and to a corner out of the way. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 13, 2009)

Caridoc is looking the other way, so does not see Kynar's signal. 

Only when he notices that the others have moved on and hears the sound of combat does he act. Drawing his morningstar, he quickly moves into the room.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2009)

Seeing the actions of the others ahead, Celythia brings to mind her combat spells, and readies herself to move forward and provide what aid she can.


----------



## kinem (Dec 14, 2009)

ooc: Kynar to act.  Due to the tunnel and the small chamber it leads to, actions will proceed as space allows.


----------



## Theroc (Dec 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Hoping I understand the map correctly, as it seems I can only move to one space to attack the hobgoblins and allow other's to move.[/sblock]

Kynar will unsheathe his curve blade, stepping forward to abruptly bring it to bear upon his foe, allowing the column of adventurer's to continue as he attempted to carve a path.

[sblock=Actions]
Kynar will move into the available space behind the one hobgoblin and attack the hobgoblin next to him if possible.  If not, attack the hobgoblin adjacent to himself.  (Primary target the hob none of the others will be able to reach, secondary the other one) Do you want me to do the rolls, or would you prefer to, Kinem?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 18, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]I figured out the map it looks like they are building another ajoining room, but there is only one spot open to stand up in so far. Rezak will help attack if attacking around a corner is possible. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 19, 2009)

ooc: surprise round

The hobgoblins, longswords and whips in hand, are intent on the naked human men they are forcing to shovel earth and place it into large sacks.

Kynar enters the small, dimly lantern-lit chamber with his elven curveblade in hand and slashes it into the second hobgoblin, getting the blade past the studded leather armor.  The wound is not severe enough to fell the muscular, gray-skinned creature.

Rezak follows, attempting to skewer the nearest hobgoblin from within the tunnel mouth, but misses.

Kynar and Rezek maintain the initiative, attacking again before the hobgoblins can react.  Kynar's second strike brings his chosen foe down, and blood begins to pool in the chamber, though the hobgoblin is not necessarily dead.

Rezak stabs again, and this time his dagger finds a sensitive part of the hobgoblins anatomy; the foe shrieks but remains defiantly standing.

ooc: Do Kynar and Rezek 5' step further into the chamber?  If so, Kynar can stand over the downed hobgoblin, but he will be flanked by the other two.  Rezak could then move to where Kynar had been and let Celythia get to the tunnel mouth.

Will the other PCs do anything this round?

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
1 sq = 5'
XXXXXXXXX
XmhXXXXXX
Xm-XXXXXX
XmhKXXXXX
XXXRCBc.X
XXXXXXX.X
XXX.....X
XXX...LXX
XXX.##.XX
XXX....XX
XXXXXX..X
XXXXXXX.X

X = earth/rock

K = Kynar
R = Rezak
C = Celythia
B = Barek
c = Caridoc

m = thin, naked man with shovel

h = hobgoblin

- = fallen hobgobin

## = disturbed earth

L = ladder
```
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 20, 2009)

Quickly realising that there is no way he will get into the fight, Caridoc goes back to watching the rear.

[sblock="OOC"]Move Caridoc 1 sq right and 1 sq down.
He now has his morningstar in his hands.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2009)

Celythia summons her magic, conjuring an acid dart that streaks between Kynar and Rezak, and toward the nearest hobgoblin.


*AC17, HP 12/12

Acid Dart (Ranged TOUCH) +0 (normally +4, but -4 for firing into melee), damage 1d6+1/x2


Spells in Effect
Mage Armor
Light 

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0, DC14 [4 + (s)]: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation + (s) Acid Splash
- Level 1, DC15 [3 + (s)]: Summon Monster I, Grease, Charm Person + (s) Mage Armor[/sblock]*


----------



## kinem (Dec 20, 2009)

ooc: I want to see if Kynar and Rezak want to 5' step before dealing w/Celythia's attack.


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2009)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

At the sounds of steel meeting flesh, the half-orc finds himself smiling, and begins a low dirge on the blood and bone hewn from enemies by rugged warriors of old.

((OOC: You can tell I rarely play bards. Totally forgot I can Inspire Courage. Go +1 to hit and damage for keeping the beat!  ))


----------



## Theroc (Dec 20, 2009)

Seeing his enemy fall, Kynar fluidly danced into position to engage the next hobgoblin, hoping to fell his adversaries swiftly so as to free these men as soon as possible.  

[sblock=OOC]
Kynar will 5' step over the Hobgoblin he took out, risking the flank.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 22, 2009)

Kynar and Rezak move into the room, allowing Celythia to take a shot with her acid dart at the nearest hobgoblin, but the acid glob whizzes past the humanoid's head.

The startled goblinoids shout in anger and attempt to cut down the elf in their midst.  The one to the north misses, but the wounded one scores a nasty cut with his longsword.

The naked slave men take the opportunity to turn on their captors, using their heavy shovels as makeshift weapons.  The three of them miss their targets.

ooc: Kynar hp 9/18

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
1 sq = 5'
XXXXXXXXX
XmhXXXXXX
XmKXXXXXX
XmhRXXXXX
XXXCB...X
XXXXXXXcX
XXX.....X
XXX...LXX
XXX.##.XX
XXX....XX
XXXXXX..X
XXXXXXX.X

X = earth/rock

K = Kynar + fallen hobgobin
R = Rezak
C = Celythia
B = Barek
c = Caridoc

m = thin, naked man with shovel

h = hobgoblin

## = disturbed earth

L = ladder
```
[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2009)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek's song continues as he finds himself enthralled by the battle. The pitch is low and rumbling, the musical tale speaking of harrowing threats and fantastic feats of strength and daring, of the power of a single sword to turn the tide of even the largest battle.

((OOC: continue bardic music effect))


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2009)

Celythia holds a moment, waiting to see if Rezak and Kynar can take the enemies down...


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 23, 2009)

"Argh!! Tat' blasted carin sung, makin me wants ta end this fight all thee sooner. Dies gobbo!" Rezak shouts slicing at the hobgoblin with his dagger. 

[sblock=ooc] Nothing personal still want to play the Spock/Bones relationship if you are up for it jkason? [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 24, 2009)

The hobgoblin is distracted for just a moment by the shovel-wielding slave, and Rezak takes good advantage of it, stabbing his dagger into the goblinoid's back, causing him to slump to the ground.

ooc: Kynar to act; he's the one next to the remaining hobgoblin


----------



## Theroc (Dec 24, 2009)

Kynar would swing his sword at the remaining opponent in an elegant sweep even within the confined quarters, confident he and his compatriots would triumph, given the hobgoblins lone state of affairs.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Swing at remaining Hobgoblin, attack;damage below
1d20+7=16, 1d10+4=5[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 24, 2009)

Kynar's curved blade slashes the hobgoblin, but the blow is not enough to take the fight out of the creature, who tries to skewer the elf with his longsword and misses.

ooc: Remember, you get +1 on attack and damage due to inspiration from Barek's song.

The naked men attack the hobgoblins with their shovels again.  The two who attack the foe Kynar is fighting miss.

But the other man - bent on revenge - scores a blow with his shovel on the hobgoblin who Rezak felled.  He then looks at Rezak, as if wondering what the policy of the newcomers will be in regards to slaying the fallen hobgoblins.

ooc: PCs to act; only the hobgoblin near Kynar remains standing


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 25, 2009)

"Moves, moves gets out ta way!" Rezak yells at the slaves with their shovels. Letting the men pass by the rogue he steps up beside the elf to help with the last hobgoblin.

[sblock=ooc] Up to you but friendly people can move through one anothers spots. So Rezak will wait till the slaves get out of the way and then step up next to Kynar when that space is empty. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 25, 2009)

ooc: The tunnel is too small for people to pass by each other, but Rezak and the 2nd shovel-man can swap places (after Kynar and the hobgoblin act).


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 26, 2009)

From his position down the corridor, Caridoc can hear the sounds of combat. However, he knowns that there is no way he can get passed the others. Therefore, he does not let the noise distract him from watching the party's rear.


----------



## Theroc (Dec 26, 2009)

Kynar grinned as he followed through with his slash, whirling about for another blow.  "It seems your time has come, slaver..."  He murmured, attempting another strike after his flourish, bringing his elegant blade down once more.

[sblock=Action]
Slash against the remaining Hobgoblin
1d20+8=17, 1d10+5=11 Bard buff included this time.  [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 28, 2009)

Kynar's prediction seems, like his sword, on target as the blade cuts a bloody gash.  The hobgoblin loses consciousness and falls, bleeding.

At Rezak's urging, the naked men try to head out of the room, casting aside their shovels and leaving the party to deal with the bleeding hobgoblins.

One of the men passes Rezak, which brings him face to face with Celythia in the tunnel.  Embarrased, the man looks around for something to cover himself with.

"Thank ... you for freeing us" he says.  Unused to conversation and with a dry mouth, his words don't come easily at first.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2009)

"Can you tell us what was going on here," asks Celythia to the man, averting her eyes from his nakedness. "Why were these brutes making you dig, and where did you all come from?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 29, 2009)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



HolyMan said:


> "Argh!! Tat' blasted carin sung, makin me wants ta end this fight all thee sooner. Dies gobbo!" Rezak shouts slicing at the hobgoblin with his dagger.
> 
> [sblock=ooc] Nothing personal still want to play the Spock/Bones relationship if you are up for it jkason? [/sblock]




A chuckle seems to work its way into Barek's song, which suddenly drifts to talk of soulless fighters robbed of the song in their heart that makes a true warrior. And as Kynar swings true, Barek's song ends, notes hanging in the air just a few moments before the tunnel swallows them up.

[sblock=OOC]No problem here. Barek's a good-natured sort, so he'd probably be as oblivious and unoffended as Spock. He just laughs more.  [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 30, 2009)

ooc: Will anyone try to save the bleeding hobgoblins?

"Thank you" the other two men say, looking a bit dazed.

The first man explains to Celythia "We came to the city looking for work.  Some men tricked us, and sold us to the monsters as slaves.  They made us dig looking for raw diamonds, which for some reason they thought were buried in the ground here.  We never found none though."


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 30, 2009)

"Dame-ins?" Rezak asks, "Truly days be 'ere?" The thief ignores the bleeding hobgoblin as he starts scanning the walls, floor and ceiling for anything that sparkles.

[sblock=jkason] Kool this will be fun  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 30, 2009)

"Caridoc, can you see to the wounded one?" asks Celythia, pointing at the unconscious hobgoblin. "If you can bring him around, I have a few questions I'd like to ask him."


----------



## kinem (Dec 30, 2009)

[sblock=Rezak]Rezak doesn't see any shinies in the cave.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 2, 2010)

"OK. I coming. Barek, can you take over as rear guard."

Caridoc takes advantage of his small size and with a bit of manoeuvring manages to squeeze past the others and work his way into the room. "Right which one needs healing?"

Kneeling over the hobgoblin, Caridoc assesses the severity of the hobgblins wounds. Determining if he needs stabilising and if so weather he can stabilise him using his own healing skills or if he needs to waste a spell. Once the hobgoblin has been stabilised, Caridoc says. "I suggest we tie him up before I bring him round. Anyone got any rope?"

[sblock="Mechanics"]Take 10 on heal check (10+8=18)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 2, 2010)

"Dang ain't a tang 'ere," Rezak grunts. "Darn gobbo's a be lie'n."


----------



## kinem (Jan 3, 2010)

ooc: All of the hobgoblins are in a similar situation - unconscious and bleeding.  Which one will you stabilize - the last one down, the middle one, or the first one down?

Caridoc, ignoring the wound on his elven companion , manages to stabilize the hobgoblin.

One of the men warns "Watch out - there's a bunch of kobolds somewhere, too.  I think they do their own digging."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 4, 2010)

Unless Celythia points out the one she wants healing Caridoc quickly checks all the hobgoblins, attempting to determine which one is the least injured. As he does this he realises that Kynar is badly injured. Once the selected Hobgoblin is stabilised, he turns to Kynar "That's a nasty wound you have Kynar. Come over here and I'll fix it for you."

[sblock="Actions"]Lose "Sanctuary" to Spontaneous Cast "Cure Light Wounds" on Kynar for (1d8+2=8) hit points.
If Caridoc can't tell which hobgoblin is the least injured, he will select the one nearest the tunnel they entered by.[/sblock][sblock="Prepared Spells"]*Racial Innate Spells*
(_) Dancing Lights
(_) Ghost Sound
(_) Prestidigitation
(_) Speak with Animals

*Domain Spells:*
(_) Expeditious Retreat

*0th Level Cleric Spells:
- Guidance, Stabalise, Resistance, Virtue
(_) (_) (_) (_)

1st Level Cleric Spells:
(_) Bless
(X) Sanctuary
(_) Command
[/sblock]*


----------



## kinem (Jan 5, 2010)

The hobgoblin in the middle seems to be in the best shape, so Caridoc stabilizes him.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2010)

Celythia moves further into the room. "The kobolds are probably down the other tunnel we saw...but, kobolds and hobgoblins? Where did they come from? And what are they digging for?"


----------



## Theroc (Jan 7, 2010)

Kynar simply grimaced slightly from the wound across his back as Celythia suggests healing the hobgoblin to interrogating, but says nothing.  After all, what swordsman would want to admit an injury no one else seemed to notice?  He simply took solace in knowing his own swordmanship along with his companions aid was sufficient to triumph, no magic of being required of anyone.

As his injury was noticed, Kynar nodded at Caridoc's request, stepping towards the gnome, blade still in hand in case the creature comes to and is hostile so that he may more cause a more permenant cessation of hostilities on behalf of the hobgoblin, looking to the others.

"I care not why these beasts are here, but perhaps the guard would like to know slavers are operating beneath their city... and perhaps if they do not believe us, these corpses and the testimony of these men may serve as proof enough?  Whatever it is they are doing, it must end now."


----------



## jkason (Jan 7, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek takes on the rear guard position, readying his shortbow against need. At the mention of Kobolds, he grimaces. 

"If the kobolds are in an adjascent tunnel, they may have heard us. Which means they're on their way, or we've at least lost surprise."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 8, 2010)

May's be I's shuid looks round?" Rezak asks the others. "An's may's be I's 
 lead'ems backs ta 'ere."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 8, 2010)

After healing Kynar, Cadidoc points to the hobgoblin and says "Well do you still want me to heal this thing or not? It will need a spell and someone should tie him up first."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2010)

"I don't know about healing him," says Celythia. "Maybe just make sure he doesn't die. That way we can hand him to the authorities."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 14, 2010)

"I've already stablised him so he won't die. However, he won't come around any time soon. So if you want to question him, he will need a healing spell."

While waiting for Celythia to respond, Caridoc starts to stabilise the hobgoblin nearest the tunnel they entered by.

[sblock="Mechanics"]Take 10 on heal check (10+8=18)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2010)

Celythia nods at Caridoc's words. "We should probably deal with the kobolds first then, and ensure that none of our own need your healing before casting such magics upon a foe."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 17, 2010)

"Just wait a few minutes, while I stabilise these hobgoblins, and I will be with you. That way at least no one can accuse us of murder." True to his word, Caridoc finished stabilising all of the hobgoblins. "Ready when you are.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 18, 2010)

"I will go where we decide, and cut down any slavers we come across..."  Kynar stated simply, looking to the others.  "I do not know why we should heal these creatures anyhow, is slavery legal in this city?"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2010)

Celythia shakes her head in wonderment at Kynar's comments. She sometimes wondered if warriors ever thought ahead, beyond their next kill. As she addresses his concern about healing the brutes, she holds up fingers to illustrate her points. "Imprimis, we don't know who these hobgoblins are or who they work for. Secundus, depending on that and on the laws of this city, slaying them could get *us* convicted of murder should we let them die. Tertius, if we do let them die, we'll have no one to question as to what they are doing down here. Quartus, merely stabilizing their wounds runs no risk, as they will still be in no condition to harm us nor escape us."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 18, 2010)

"I haven't healed them Kynar. just stopped them beeding to death. This town has enough factions that I'm sure that we have already made enemies. Therefore, we don't want to give them an excuse to accuse us of murder. As for healing them later, only enough to allow them to answer questions. That's assuming we decide to do that. But first the Kobolds."


----------



## Theroc (Jan 18, 2010)

Rhun said:


> "Imprimis, we don't know who these hobgoblins are or who they work for. Secundus, depending on that and on the laws of this city, slaying them could get *us* convicted of murder should we let them die. Tertius, if we do let them die, we'll have no one to question as to what they are doing down here. Quartus, merely stabilizing their wounds runs no risk, as they will still be in no condition to harm us nor escape us."





"So, we rouse one, pump him for information, then finish them.  If harming them has gained us enemies, let us not alert them to the hostilities at all, making our efforts unknown.  If killing these slavers would be illegal, would not assaulting them from stealth be equally illegal?  We are already in a sticky situation, and I do not find it prudent to be arrested with unbound weapons within the city.  I have no point against your fourth, Celythia."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2010)

"Assault and murder are too completely different crimes," says Celythia. "Furthermore, there is no way to hide our involvement...plenty of folks at the inn knew we were coming down here to help Goodwife Thanato. If we kill them and the bodies are discovered, it will lead back to us, and look worse than what it is." She shakes her head. "My vote is to hand them over to the city authorities, and explain the situation," she continues.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 19, 2010)

"I totally agree with Celythia. Its the wisest thing to do. I still can't help feeling that if we are not extremely careful, someone is going to set us up." Caridoc says this, not in his normally cheerful manner but in a very worried tone of voice.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 19, 2010)

"If things are as you two say, we will be set up if we take them to the authorities, and used as a cover for their actions, in which case I risked personal injury for naught but punishment.  If they have support within the city, we have already doomed ourselves... and turning in these slavers would remove our only remotest leverage."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 19, 2010)

"My mother always taught me that knowledge is power. Therefore, the obvious course of action is to find out what's going on and, more importantly, who is behind it. Anyway that's for the future. So the kobolds next?


----------



## Theroc (Jan 19, 2010)

"If knowledge is power, I want that power BEFORE I deal with the kobolds.  No sense attacking more of them if that only digs us a deeper hole... not like we can effectively haul all of the bodies out of here as it is..."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2010)

Celythia was glad to have Caridoc back up her plan. She was really starting to like the gnome...his wisdom and reliability made him a valuable companion. "Two votes to one for reporting the situation after we deal with the kobolds. Rezak, Barek, where do you stand?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2010)

"I is in standin' rights 'ere" the rogue responds with a clever twist of a smile. "But's if ye wants dim koolbulds a runnin' off with any a dame-ins daes finds, then ye alls just stands and chats aways, chats aways." 

Rezak folds his arms and almost looks like he would start tapping his foot if he didn't know better.

"An in just disarm them there hobbs, an a 'ets go. They wont's be a botherin' us."


----------



## jkason (Jan 20, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek seems to come out of a fugue when he's addressed correctly. 

"Sorry. I was listening for the kobolds," he says, looking a bit sheepish. "But the fact is, the longer we wait, the more likely the kobolds will be coming to check on their allies. I'd love to find out what's going on here, but I'd rather do that when I know there's no immediate threat. If we've set ourselves up, I can't imagine a few more roundly felled enemies will make it worse."

Here he pauses to smile, a rakish thing, as he adds, "So I say we might as well just find all the trouble and have all the fun we can before we have to face the consequences. Asking forgiveness is easier than asking permissions, yes?"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2010)

"Let's go then. Rezak, Kynar...think you can find us some kobolds?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 21, 2010)

"Rights than," Rezak says rubbing his hands together and a smile creasing his face. "Aft-tin ye." he says to Kynar indicating the new tunnel.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 21, 2010)

Caridoc will wait while the others have entered the tunnel then join at the back. Keeping rear guard as usual.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2010)

Celythia falls into position behind her more martial-minded companions, ready to back them up with bow or spell.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 21, 2010)

Kynar sighs, his companions succeeding in making him paranoid, then promptly forcing him to go against his paranoia all in the same conversation.  Grumbling to himself, he proceeded to go wherever it was they decided he should go.


----------



## kinem (Jan 22, 2010)

You enter the nearby cellar and head across. The three freed slaves accompany you.

"That's not our work.  It wasn't here before" one of them says, pointing to the disturbed earth in the cellar.

You notice that all of the scraping or digging noises have stopped.

You enter the other tunnel and proceed past the intersection you came from before, to another intersection. Down the tunnel to the left (east), you see some flickering light.

You find a dug-out cave dimly lit by torches, with wooden support beams.  There are several small tools, such as small shovels, and a bag of what smells like spoiled food.  There are no creatures here now.

ooc: You can go back where you were earlier (to the first cellar you entered) or continue down the tunnel.  If the kobolds escaped recently, they could have taken either route while you were occupied with the hobgoblins.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2010)

"Since we're already here, we should probably try further down the tunnel," says Celythia quietly, gesturing to the tunnel.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 27, 2010)

Caridoc response to Celythia by quietly saying "I have no problems with us continuing. However, we should be aware that if the Kobolds went that way, they may have got some of their friends and set an ambush for us."


----------



## jkason (Jan 27, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



ghostcat said:


> Caridoc response to Celythia by quietly saying "I have no problems with us continuing. However, we should be aware that if the Kobolds went that way, they may have got some of their friends and set an ambush for us."




Barek frowns and nods. "True enough. If the woman who sent us never saw them enter, stands to reason their entry point--and base--is in the opposite direction. Maybe we should help get those men out of here while we still can, and send the guard in to do a proper clean up. 

"If we do go forward, I know a trick that might draw out an ambush. I can't give it sound, but I can make an illusion of a few of us to walk well ahead and try to ferret out would-be surprise."

((OOC: Silent Image. I'd thought Ghost Sound could be used in conjunction, but SI is listed as Concentration for duration, which I think means Barek can't cast a second spell at the same time?))


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 27, 2010)

"Just ye be a gettin' me purrdie mug rites dis time." Rezak whispers back to Barek.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 27, 2010)

"If you provide the images Barek, I can provide the sounds. Just let me know when, what and where.

[sblock="Prepared Spells"]*Racial Innate Spells*
(_) Dancing Lights
(_) Ghost Sound
(_) Prestidigitation
(_) Speak with Animals

*Domain Spells:*
(_) Expeditious Retreat

*0th Level Cleric Spells:
- Guidance, Stabalise, Resistance, Virtue
(_) (_) (_) (_)

1st Level Cleric Spells:
(_) Bless
(X) Sanctuary
(_) Command
[/sblock]*


----------



## Theroc (Jan 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Is the tunnel too small for Kynar to wield his swords?[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 27, 2010)

ooc: If you cast ghost sound (1 rnd/lev) before silent image (concentration), the same person can use both.

The tunnels are about 2 1/2' wide.

The party follows the tunnel south.  Aside from a couple of small dead-ends, which you pass, you come to a bend to the right and a fork in the tunnel just after it, after travelling at least 60' beyond the other fork that led to the presumed kobolds' cave.

The two tunnels you now can follow ahead roughly lead North and South from here.

ooc: Here is a partial map of the complex, showing the places you have seen so far.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1 = where the slaves were digging
2 = the 2nd cellar
3 = the empty kobold cave
4 = the slimy, empty room
5 = the original cellar

junction near bottom = where you are now[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2010)

"Let's try south," says Celythia from toward the rear of the group, he longbow still held at the ready.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 28, 2010)

When the party stops at the junction, Caridoc tries to calculate there location in relation to the original cellar. After a few minutes he thinks he knows where they are. "If we are where I think we are. The right hand passage should lead back to Goodwife Thanato's cellar."


----------



## kinem (Jan 28, 2010)

"Ahead - south I guess - it leads to the house where we were held" one of the freed slaves says. "But I don't want to fight kobolds. Nasty buggers! Let's jus' get out of here."


----------



## jkason (Jan 29, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek looks to the slaves, then back to his companions.

"I think I agree," he says. "We know the source of the sounds in the goodwife's basement, but more than that, it's not just our necks on the line any longer. I think we need to shepherd these men back to the surface before we do anything else.

"And remember, when we get back to the goodwife's basement, we'll need to re-bind our weapons."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 29, 2010)

"But's we ain't found one flippin' coin yet." Rezak says disgusted. "I nay be trompn' threw 'ere for the scenery."


[sblock=OOC]
Not really greedy just wants to see himself get something for his time, as his companions know.  [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jan 29, 2010)

"At times, good Rezak, a grateful client is as good as gold..."  He said to the man, before continuing.  "Perhaps the woman who sought our aid may be able to shield us, or at least help us flee from the mess we may have inadvertently gotten ourselves into..."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 29, 2010)

"Hrmph! A little old lady who jumps at any noise," the rogue replies.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 29, 2010)

"If we withdraw, we must certainly inform the Watch" says Celythia. "We can't leave these kobolds free to move about and sow chaos beneath the city's streets."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 30, 2010)

"It not an either or choice. We can take the ex-slaves back and then come back to search the house. In fact, this could be advantageous as the Kobolds may think we are not coming and give up their ambush." says Caridoc "If we do go back, I suggest that we speak to the innkeeper. He should know the ins and outs of the politics here and should be able to advise us what to do." Caridoc appears to be about to say more but stops himself.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2010)

Celythia smiles at the gnome. "An excellent notion, my friend. Very well, let us exit these tunnels and find out what we may. If the kobolds have further digging to do, and short recess from our efforts should not allow them to escape."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 1, 2010)

"Longs we intends ta come back then let's go." Rezak says thinking of diamonds.


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek nods and smiles. "I'm more than happy to take this up again once these poor men are out of here and in safe hands."

((OOC: Um.... did we ever get anything to cover these poor guys? If not, we may want to get some sheets from the goodwife before we bring three naked men up from her basement... ))


----------



## kinem (Feb 1, 2010)

ooc: Indeed.

The party seems to have decided to go back to the original cellar.  What route will you take - retracing your orignal route, or gambling on what may be a much shorter route ahead?


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 3, 2010)

"Shall we try going north?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2010)

"Yes, north," says Celythia. "That should prove the faster route."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2010)

Rezak shrugs his shoulders, "Tis soundin' good ta me," he replies to his teammates remarks.


----------



## kinem (Feb 6, 2010)

Asx you file through the tunnels, the northern passage turns to the left (west) and then there is a fork, with one path to the right (north) and the other ahead and to the left (southwest).

Guessing that the north path leads back to the original cellar, you pass through a small rectangular room and then indeed enter the goodwife's cellar, which you recognize from the sacks of food and other contents.  The freed slaves grab apples on the way through.

You climb back up the ladder and into the house, with the freed slaves following.  No one is in the house, and you recall that the frightened woman went back to the inn with the innkeeper after showing you in.

Among the old lady's closets, you find some robes that the freed men can wear.

"Thank you, again.  I'm Dain.  So we find the city watch now?"  The gaunt men drink water, wipe themselves off with towels and look around for some way to shave.

"I'm Sam." "I'm Robert" the others introduce themselves to you.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2010)

Rezak standing off near the entrance to the cellar nods to the men, "Yer 'elcomes." he says then turns to keep an eye on the cellar entrance.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 6, 2010)

Kynar fingers the hilt of his rapier as the slaves take from the goodwife.

"I hope for your sake you intend on repaying the goodwife for stealing her food, else you'll have more immediate danger..."  Kynar noted, irritated that they would steal so brazenly without so much as asking anyone.


----------



## kinem (Feb 6, 2010)

The men look taken aback. 

Dain says "Sure. We have no coin now, of course, nor jobs. But we know how to work. I don't know how things are done in this here city, but back home, a hungry man taking an apple wouldn't lead to threats of violence, that's for sure."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 7, 2010)

Turning to address the men, Caridoc says "I'm sure the good wife won't begrudge you the food, once she knows the circumstances.

By thye way. I don't believe we asked where you are from or how you were captured. Can you give us the quick version of how you ended up here?"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2010)

When Kynar isn't looking Rezak palms an apple and puts it into a cloak pocket. He gives a wink at whoever sees him do it.


----------



## kinem (Feb 8, 2010)

Dain replies "Well, we're from a small town called Linton. There's not much opportunity to make money there ..."

"Nor many single women" Robert adds.

Dain continues "So we decided to head for the big city.  We looked around, asked around.  Soon some men told us to go to a warehouse for work.  It was a trick - they knocked us out, and next thing we knew, the hobgobblers were forcing us to dig tunnels."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2010)

"We must certainly inform the watch of this," says Celythia, unstringing her bow and rewrapping it. "I shall accompany you to explain the situation."


----------



## Theroc (Feb 8, 2010)

Kynar frowned at the thieves making him out to be the bad guy.  "Where I was raised a thief was a thief regardless of the contents of one's stomach or gender.  However, I'm sure the goodwife would GIVE you the food once you asked, given the circumstances..."  Kynar did not say anything else, however.


----------



## kinem (Feb 8, 2010)

Dain becomes somewhat angered. "I'm sorry to hear about yer morally deprived upbringing, but that don't excuse yer threat in my book. No sir. What's more ..."

The other men move to hush him. "Let it go, Dain" Sam says.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 9, 2010)

Listening to the former slaves and subtlety ignoring Kynar's rants, Caridoc says "Before telling the watch, we should report back to the goodwife. She may even accompany us. We would have more credence if we had a resident with us. 

Being new to the city and not really knowing how things stand, Caridoc does not really trust the watch. However, he keeps quiet, as he does not want to spook Kynar any more than he has already.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2010)

"A good notion, Caridoc. Dain, Sam, Robert, would you mind a brief detour before we go to the watch? I'll buy you a proper meal at the inn. And please, do not judge all elves by my companion's remarks. Among the Callarii, food is shared equally by all, and does not belong to any one individual."


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



Theroc said:


> Kynar frowned at the thieves making him out to be the bad guy.  "Where I was raised a thief was a thief regardless of the contents of one's stomach or gender.  However, I'm sure the goodwife would GIVE you the food once you asked, given the circumstances..."  Kynar did not say anything else, however.




Barek sighs heavily as their companion continues to press his point against the rescued slaves, then nods and says, "You're righ, Kynar. Laws are laws, regardless of mitigating circumstances. But perhaps sometimes laws need to be bent. Such as when starved and naked victims deserve some comfort. Or when would-be heroes unbind their weapons within a city with strict laws against doing so--as I'm fairly certain the city limits don't end past a given depth--for the sake of saving men and punishing the wicked."

Hoping he's made his point, Barek continues. "That does beg the question, though: obviously we need to tell the guard what we've found, but it might be worth more than stories of our battle prowess if we suggested our battle was fought with our daggers alone?"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2010)

Rezak resists the urge to put in his on thoughts, but he agrees with the group it is time to go. "Whats sayn' ye be ables ta keeps me name out oh what's happened," he asks his friends. "Just nay wantn' anyones tinking I'ms ah hero," he adds seriously.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 9, 2010)

Kynar sighed.  It was apparent he was going to be the bad guy no matter what he did.  He decided it must be what he gets for attempting to be something other than a mindless thug.

"My upbringing was hardly deprived.  I was raised to avoid theft. I helped rescue you from slavery, and you become angry when I wish you avoid breaking laws?  I hope you aren't this thankful with all of your saviours..."   At Celythia's remark, he shot her an angry glance.  "Do you enjoy slandering me?  I do not want them to steal.  I did not say I would deny them food.  I will pay for their meals."  To Barek, he replied. "Barek, when food is but a short walk away, I would hope the men had the fortitude to stave their need to enjoy a meal under legal circumstances.  As to the unbinding, I cannot fight a demon with a dagger, and that is what the goodwife said I was to face.  Had I known it was not a demon, I would not have bothered unbinding my weapons..."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2010)

Celythia returns Kynar's angry look with a stern glare of her own. "I do not enjoy slandering you, but I will continue to do so until you start acting like an elf. You can start by showing these men a bit of sympathy. They have been enslaved and forced into labor, and certainly not well-fed. For them to eat an apple that Goodwide Thanato will likely not even miss is certainly no crime. And to threaten force against them for doing so? You act like an orcish thug, and sully the reputation of our kind."  With that, she turns back to the men they had freed. "Come along. Let us not tarry here. The inn is not far."


----------



## Theroc (Feb 9, 2010)

"An orcish thug?  You must have met some rather cosmopolitan Orcs.  The ones I've met would have JOINED the slavers for the coin!"  Kynar sighed.  "Will someone bind my weapon so that it will not appear as if I used it?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 10, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



Theroc said:


> "An orcish thug?  You must have met some rather cosmopolitan Orcs.  The ones I've met would have JOINED the slavers for the coin!"





Barek raises his thick brow at the exchange.

"I like to think you all know a fairly cosmopolitan _half_ orc," the bard offers, tilting his head to one side and smiling to reveal his small but obvious fangs.

"But debates on which laws are worth breaking aside, I think it's time we got these men to safety and let the goodwife know she's not haunted. Might to do see if we can't figure out where that second cellar connected, as well, to warn its owner."


----------



## Theroc (Feb 10, 2010)

"I like to think you all know a fairly cosmopolitan _half_ orc,"

"Of course, Barek.  I was speaking of fullblooded Orcs, which Celythia characterized me as."  After this he stopped speaking, simply looking at his scabbards to see if they were tied so he could exit the house without being arrested.


----------



## kinem (Feb 11, 2010)

After you clean off and bind your weapons, you head out and return to the inn where Goodwife Thanato and the innkeeper are waiting.

The old woman seems to be calm now. She looks with great surprise at the three new men you bring with you, who are now wearing her robes.

"Oh my!" she exclaims. "Don't tell me these are the demons?"

The innkeeper's daughter approaches to hear the story.  In the far corner the snoring traveller still sleeps.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 13, 2010)

Caridoc waits a couple of minutes to see if anyone is going to tell the story. When no-one speaks up, he looks pointedly at Barek and breaks the silence by saying "Barek is our bard, so he is the best person to tell the tale.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2010)

Rezak rolls his eyes and shakes his head. "Nay 'nother long winded oratory please," he mutters walking towards the bar.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2010)

*OOC: I was kinda waiting on Barek as well, since he is the bard! LOL.*


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

((OOC: Sorry. RL's been keeping me off the boards.))

"You say long-winded like it's a bad thing, Rezak. I have it on good authority that stamina is a very comely virture, though I wouldn't imagine you'd experienced that," the half-orc says with a smirk.

"But that's entirely beside the point, my dear goodwife. I'm happy to tell you there were no demons in your cellar. I'm also happy to say that doesn't mean you were suffering delusions. Your cellar was occupied, but it was by beings very much flesh and blood. Hobgoblins, actually. Slavers, whom had press-ganged these poor fellows. 

"And I'm afraid they tell us they have company in the form of Kobolds, possibly others. So I think it's likely not yet safe for you to return. We're off to warn the constabulary next in hopes they can help us."


----------



## kinem (Feb 18, 2010)

"Dear gods!  At least you weren't hurt!" the woman seems shocked.

The innkeeper tries to calm her. "It's all right. We'll call the watch. I think I know where to find a watchman.  Five blocks south is a pastry shop. Luigi's.  They make little cakes shaped like ... thick wheels, with a hole in the middle.  The watch seem to frequent it for some reason.  Good thing for an innkeeper to know.

Poor fellows ... held by hoblins!  Are you hungry?  Of course ... I'll get you something to eat."  He goes to the kitchen, obviously rather nervous himself.

The frred men explain to Goodwife Thanato that they had to borrow her robes ... and apples.  Once she gets over the shock, she says "Oh I understand ... don't insult me, of course you don't have to pay me for that.  My heart may be old but it's not dead."

ooc: Do you go to look for the watch?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Can I get a sense motive on the innkeeper. Sense Motive +6 Not sure he's nervous about are discovery, or that there may be hobgob's below his inn. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 18, 2010)

*Berek Fhald, half-orc bard*

((OOC: Barek's for going to the watch.))


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 20, 2010)

Caridoc turns to the innkeeper and says "Sir. Do you think it would be better if we go to see the watch ourselves or should we send someone to bring them here? Also, if we go, should we take the former slaves."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2010)

"I will go and fetch the watch," offers Celythia.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 20, 2010)

"If in ye are's set on fetchn' ta watch. Ye be sure in I's ain't abouts." Rezak says in all seriousness. "Ans whose ta say ye won't find a few in ta watch what takes an a turns a blind eye ta dis business."


----------



## kinem (Feb 23, 2010)

The innkeeper suggests "Why don't a couple of you go?  The rescued men can stay here and eat.  And with hoblins around, it's not safe to go alone.  I wouldn't mind if the others stayed to protect the inn in the meantime, of course.

Besides the bakery, which might not pan out, you can find city watchmen back at the gate to the city, but that could take longer.  Their main job is protecting the gate and they will ask all kinds of questions before sending anyone."

[sblock=Rezak]As far as you can tell the innkeeper is nervous about the monsters being nearby.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 23, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek nods. "I'll join you, Celythia," the bard offers.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2010)

"Excellent, thank you Barek." Celythia turns to leave and find the watch. "We will be back shortly."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 26, 2010)

"OK. Have fun. I'll stay here and keep an eye on things, in case the slavers come for our new friends.


----------



## kinem (Feb 28, 2010)

Celythia and Barek head south on the street and see the small bakery, Luigi's.  Inside, they indeed see three men of the watch - their scale mail armor resting comfortably off to the side of their table, though they do wear their longswords - snacking on the small toroidal cakes.

Behind the counter is a halfling, who calls out to the duo "Good morning! What kind of pastry or cake do you seek? I have the best!"


----------



## jkason (Mar 5, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> Behind the counter is a halfling, who calls out to the duo "Good morning! What kind of pastry or cake do you seek? I have the best!"




Barek hesitates a moment, looking to the guard as if debating, then gives his best, nonthreatening smile. "Well, the constables seem to be quite taken with your hole-in-the-middle cakes from what I hear on the streets," he says brightly. "Seems to me whatever keeps the peacekeepers so sharp and alert is surely something we should be trying."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 5, 2010)

And meanwhile back at the inn...

"Oi!, I just ads a thought. We shuild be in checking ta cellar 'ere." Rezak says out of the blue. "Innkeeps yuir cellar where's it be?" 

[sblock=OOC] Who is still here at the inn, everyone but Barek and Celythia right? [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 5, 2010)

In the bakery the halfling replies "Very good choice!  Here, try one.  I call them 'dough wheels'. They cost a copper ... erm, I mean, they're a copper each ... uh ... how many do you want?"  He hands one of the small cakes to Barek.

The watch men turn slightly red.  One of them remarks "I don't know what you've heard but we don't have time for a regular breakfast, and these are portable if we need to move out." He takes a bite. "Tasty, too."

----------------------------------------------------------------------

The innkeeper replies "The door's in the kitchen.  I go down there all the time, never noticed anything unusual."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 6, 2010)

"Wells watcha' tinks Caridoc? Kynar?" Rezak asks the other men. "We's shuild be in sure."


----------



## Theroc (Mar 6, 2010)

Kynar looked to Rezak and replied, "And should they be down there, what am I to fight them with?  Can the innkeeper give permission for me to unbind my weapons should he have trespassers in his cellar?"


----------



## kinem (Mar 6, 2010)

The innkeeper says "I reckon I could. You don't have to bind your weapons in your own home, just in public.  The cellar is a private part of my home, and you are my guests. Do what you have to do."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 7, 2010)

When Rezak suggests investigates the inn's cellar, Caridoc ponders for a few minutes and then says "I know your bored Rezak. But I don't think its a good idea to investigate the cellar alone. We should wait for the others to get back." Seeing that Kynar is also in favour of the search, he resumes "Seeing as your both in favour, I'll tag along." Smiling with laughter in his voice he continues "After all, someone needs to keep you out of trouble."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2010)

"Nay, ta dat's. I's ain't bored, I hope ins we 'inds nutin," Rezak says as he heads towards the kitchen. "Sides tis job is a free, an I's don'ts wants ta do any works."

[sblock=ooc] Rezak will not go into the cellar first just lead the others there and look around for traps from the safe kitchen. Then he will use the same ability to spot traps from behind Kynar. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> In the bakery the halfling replies "Very good choice!  Here, try one.  I call them 'dough wheels'. They cost a copper ... erm, I mean, they're a copper each ... uh ... how many do you want?"  He hands one of the small cakes to Barek.




"Oh, one for now," Barek says, taking a dramatic whiff of the cake before nibbling a small bit and making sure it's apparent he's savoring the taste. "Mmm, though I'm sure these could grow quite addictive."



> The watch men turn slightly red.  One of them remarks "I don't know what you've heard but we don't have time for a regular breakfast, and these are portable if we need to move out." He takes a bite. "Tasty, too."




Barek shakes his head and assures the watchmen, "You misunderstand. I meant what I said: the watch of this town does an exemplary job, and deserves every small reward they can get. And whatever satisfies men of such high caliber is something I'd care to taste.

"But I'm afraid I may be about to increase your burden," the half-orc says, frowning slightly. He takes a few steps closer and lowers his voice. "In doing a favor for a poor goodwife of your town, my companions and I have uncovered a literal underground intrusion in your fair city. We've just rescued three poor souls enslaved by villains tunneling beneath the homes of your citizenry."



----------------------------------------------------------------------

The innkeeper replies "The door's in the kitchen.  I go down there all the time, never noticed anything unusual."[/QUOTE]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 8, 2010)

As the others move out of the inn's common room, Caridoc joins at the back and keeps rear guard as usual.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

Celythia stands quietly at Barek's side as he speaks to the watchmen. The bard was much more eloquent than she.


----------



## kinem (Mar 9, 2010)

The inn's kitchen, as you might have expected, contains a lot of pots and foodstuffs.  A covered stove provides heat, with the smoke channeled up to the roof.

The innkeeper opens the cellar door and Kynar, Rezak, and Caridoc head down.  This cellar is larger than those of the houses, and contains various dry foods, as well as a couple of oil lamps, a shovel, and some rope.  There is no sign of secret tunnels.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

The watch man replies "Is this some kind of joke? Did Sergeant Sorton put you up to this?"  He looks closely at Barek.  

"You're serious, aren't you?  Very well.  Tell us everything.  Are these criminals still at large?  Where did you see them?  And where are the victims?"


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 9, 2010)

Expecting the others to start searching for hidden doors, Caridoc positions himself halfway down the stairs such that he can keep a watch over the cellar.


----------



## jkason (Mar 9, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> "You're serious, aren't you?  Very well.  Tell us everything.  Are these criminals still at large?  Where did you see them?  And where are the victims?"




Barek nods. "Sadly, I'm all too serious," the half-orc continues. "The goodwife I spoke of came looking for someone to look for 'ghosts' in her cellar, where we discovered the tunneling, and a pair of hobgoblins forcing three men to do said tunneling. The hobgoblins we defeated, but the poor slaves tell us they aren't alone, and that there are kobolds underground, as well.

"We thought it best to look after the safety of the victims, whom we brought back to the inn up the way. We'd be happy to take you."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 10, 2010)

Sighing with relief Rezak takes the apple he got from the goodwife's cellar out of a cloak pocket and takes a bite. "Sure 'munch' as glad tain't nutin 'ere, 'munch'." he says while chewing the fruit. "Buts it be safer ta 'munch' checks it ever couple days, 'munch'." 

Discarding the core in a refuge barrel in the kitchen Rezak heads back to the common room.


----------



## kinem (Mar 11, 2010)

"We'd better take a look.  Any idea how many hobgoblins and kobolds are left?  Who are you, by the way?  Call me Larry." He's apparently the most senior of the three watch men, who all appear young.  Despite their lassitude, they do seem eager for a little action.

The watch men sigh, finish their round cakes (though they do bag a few for later) and don their armor.  They take their leave of the halfling and accompany Barek and Celythia back to the Tea Rex Inn.

Having found no secret doors or tunnels in the inn's cellar, the rest of the party returns to the common room of the inn before the watch men arrive.

The watch men take statements from everyone privately, including the inkeeper, Goodwife Thanato, and the freed men, writing a few notes down using an ink quill and paper.  

ooc: If your PC wishes to add anything in particular, you can put it in an sblock.

When that's done Larry says "It does sound like you've done the watch a favor.  We're not going to charge you, under the circumstances, but unbinding and using your weapons is illegal even underground.

"Now, we'd better inspect the cellars. Show us what you found."

The watch men go down into the cellars with you all, carrying lanterns borrowed from the inn.  Everything seems to be as you left it.

In the second cellar, Larry takes note of the recently turned earth.  "Looks like something was buried here.  The men you freed said they didn't know anything about it, and the hobgoblins always kept them in sight.  We'll have to dig here, but first, I'm going to see what's in the house upstairs. If you hear me scream, come up to help as fast as you can!"

He climbs up the ladder and into the house above.  After a few minutes, he returns.  His expression is grim.

"Violence occured upstairs, that much is obvious.  Come have a look.  Don't touch anything"

Upstairs, the house looks to have been well furnished, but is now a mess.  There are a dagger and bloodstains on the floor, as well as broken dishes and furniture, and torn clothing.

"This is out of my league" Larry admits. "I'm used to bashing heads, not figuring out who did what.  I can guess what's buried in the cellar, though.    Are you sure you have nothing to say about it?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2010)

"We never even considered that the brutes might have went upstairs into the house," says Celythia, with a shake of her head. "Perhaps you can question the hobgoblins, if any are awake yet. We left them unconscious and bound in one of the other chambers."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 11, 2010)

Caridoc is aghasted but not surprised when the guards all but accuse the party of been involved in the mayham. He also knows that whatever he says will not help them but could make things worse. The trouble is they will also interpret silence in the same way. Caridoc decides to remains silent and let Celythia and Barek do the talking.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 12, 2010)

"Knews tis be a wastin' our times." Rezak says quietly to himself.


----------



## jkason (Mar 12, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

((OOC: Sorry I missed the opening at introductions. Since we're past the interview phase, I'm going to assume they know our names by now.  ))

"It's as Celythia says. Given that they seemed willing to root around in the goodwife's cellar without ever having accosted her, we didn't consider that others wouldn't be afforded the same, I'm afraid, and we didn't want to be popping our head into some innocent citizen's home looking like burglars ourselves.

"Now, if we do question the hobgoblins, I do have a little trick that might make them more willing to share what they know. We just have to be sure not to threaten them physically, or the minor arcanum involved won't hold."


----------



## kinem (Mar 13, 2010)

"All right, we'll do it your way" the watch man tells Barek. "You question them, I'll listen. I guess the hobgoblins or kobolds must have come up here.  The blood looks fresh to me, probably spilt this morning.  Seemed a bit of a coincidence that they did it just before you got here.  But coincidences happen."

One of the other watch men takes a close look at the bloodstains.  "Look at this" he says. "Not all of this is blood. I see drops of some kind of brown liquid.  Any ideas?"


----------



## Theroc (Mar 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Apologies for the silence.  Trying to get the most out of my WoW gamecard before it expires so I don't waste the money(since I don't know when I'll get another), in addition to the other reasons I've mentioned elsewhere.[/sblock]

Kynar remained quiet, simply unbinding his elven curve blade and leading the way into the cellar as much as possible, looking about for any signs of hobgoblins or illegal activity.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 15, 2010)

As Kynar moves off, Caridoc prepares to take up his usual position as rear guard. In deference to the watchmen who are with them he says "I usually act as rear guard. Are you alright with this or does one of you want to take the rear?"

Depending on the response, Caridoc will take up the appropriate place while at the same time unbinding his weapon. At the same time he gives the watchmen a querying look.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2010)

Celythia leans closer to take a look at the brownish fluid indicated by the watchman. "Hmm..."



*Does any of these help? Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +8, Knowledge (Geography)	+8, Knowledge (History) +8, Knowledge (Local)	+8, Knowledge (Planes)	+8*


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2010)

[sblock=@Rhun]   KNOW IT ALL!!!   [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 16, 2010)

"Keep your weapons bound" the watchman says.  "You can take rear watch, if you still want to with that restriction."

[sblock=Rhun]Celythia can't tell what the liquid is, but she notices something about the bloodstains nearby.  There is a small section where the stain seems to have been rubbed away. Something may have been written there. It is hard to tell but the letters could be BAD. . . , BAO. , ., RAD. . ., RAO. . . ? The message is obviously incomplete.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 16, 2010)

At the watchman's words, Caridoc mutters quietly to himself "******* lawfuls!", draws his dagger and takes his position at the rear.

[sblock="Prepared Spells"]*Racial Innate Spells*
(_) Dancing Lights
(_) Ghost Sound
(_) Prestidigitation
(_) Speak with Animals

*Domain Spells:*
(_) Expeditious Retreat

*0th Level Cleric Spells:*
- Guidance, Stabalise, Resistance, Virtue
(_) (_) (_) (_)

*1st Level Cleric Spells:*
(_) Bless
(X) Sanctuary
(_) Command
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2010)

"There was something written here," says Celythia, indicating a spot where the blood has been rubbed away. "I can't make it out...BAD? BAO? RAD? RAO? Does any of that make any sense to anyone?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Wow first time I needed to pull up my character to get some numbers in a long, long time. Which means this is a great game.  

Perception +7 [/sblock]

Rezak walks over to take a look at the area Celythia was looking at. Rubbing his chin he looks lost in thought.


----------



## kinem (Mar 17, 2010)

Rezak finds the same three-letter word rubbed into the blood as Celythia had noticed but the letters are unclear.  There is a small section where the stain seems to have been rubbed away. BAD. . . , BAO. , ., RAD. . ., RAO. . . ?  There is a rubbed spot that could have been the start of a fourth letter but nothing legible.

[sblock=Holyman]The dagger on the floor is near the bloodstains and also has blood on it.  Looking closer, you notice a few strands of red hair dried into the blood.[/sblock]
"Strange" the watchman Larry observes. "Maybe your hobgoblins can give us some answers."

ooc: Do you want to search anywhere else before going down to see the hobgoblins' cave?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2010)

"Yes'em rear guard be just fine, fer us." Rezak says with a big smile. 

[sblock=OOC] o.k. it's hard for Rezak not to look like he is up to something LOL, but will pull Cardioc and Celythia aside as the others follow (figuring Kynar would be one of the first and are half-orc liason the second) following sblock only if the guards are down and out of ear shot so guess ghostcat and Rhun should wait for your o.k. before reading it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Cardioc and Celythia] "Hey's der be in hare on dat dagger, reds hare. I wants a snoop alittle mures, stalls dem guards if'n I's take longs." Rezak says already starting to explore the area away from the stains. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2010)

Celythia nods at Rezak, and turns back to the guards. "Come along then, Constables. I shall lead you to the hobgoblins."


----------



## kinem (Mar 21, 2010)

"All right." The watchmen follow Celythia down the ladder, back into the cellar.

You find that the hobgoblins are still as you left them, knocked out cold, bloody, but still alive.

Meanwhile, Rezak hangs back, and starts searching the area away from the stains.
[sblock=Rezak]Other than broken dishes and so on, Rezak finds two items of interest in the house.  Near the cellar entrance is a ring, with a design on the face, perhaps a signet ring. A short length of bloodstained hemp rope lies in a corner.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek cracks his knuckles and smiles. 

"Caridoc, if you could heal one of them enough to wake them, and if everyone else could refrain from threatening them--" he winks in Kynar's direction "I'll see what I can do about making him my new best friend ..."

[sblock=OOC]Once the hobbo is awake, Barek will cast Charm Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 21, 2010)

Rezak quickly hides the two items on his person before catching up to the others. Still puzzled over the unreadable letter, he makes a mental note to write them down on something. 

[sblock=OOC] Will also make mental note as to where and how he found the items. Incase we can come back he can lay them out for the others.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2010)

Celythia stands back out of the way, so as to let her companions and the watchmen work on the hobgoblins.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 22, 2010)

Caridoc follows the others back down the stairs to the cellar. However, to hide the fact that Rezak is missing, he hangs back a bit, only catching them up once Rezak re-joins him.

Having been asked by Barek to heal on of the hobgoblins, Caridoc carefully examines them to see which one is the least injured. He briefly checks to make sure that Barek is ready, before casting a spell and healing some of the selected hobgoblin's wounds.

[sblock=Mechanics]Take 10 (+8=18) on heal to check hobgoblin's wounds
Lose "Command" to Spontaneous Cast "Cure Light Wounds" on Hobgoblin for (1d8+2=5)[/sblock][sblock="Prepared Spells"]*Racial Innate Spells*
(_) Dancing Lights
(_) Ghost Sound
(_) Prestidigitation
(_) Speak with Animals

*Domain Spells:*
(_) Expeditious Retreat

*0th Level Cleric Spells:*
- Guidance, Stabalise, Resistance, Virtue
(_) (_) (_) (_)

*1st Level Cleric Spells:*
(_) Bless
(X) Sanctuary
(X) Command
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 22, 2010)

Caridoc's spell heals the least injured hobgoblin, bringing him awake, though still badly injured and hampered in his movements.

Barek casts his spell, and the hobgoblin looks straight at him.  "You .. half-orc ...  not hume ...  You on my side, yes?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 23, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek smiles as he kneels before the hobgoblin. 

"You can be sure I want you to get everything you deserve, my friend," the bard says. "And my friends here want the same, so you can of course trust them. I was wondering if I might ask you for just a little information, though, which would be so terribly helpful in our meeting our goals. 

"You had some kobold colleagues down here, and bugger if we haven't just missed each other. Might you know which way they'd have gone? And, silly me, but I've completely forgotten how many folk there are back at your base. Help me out a bit?"


[sblock=Spells Known]Cantrips (5)(at will, DC 14): Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Prestidigitation
1st level(3)(3/day(used 1), DC 15): Charm Person, Grease, Silent Image[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2010)

Celythia watches the conversation intently, her interest piqued by Barek's application of magic.


----------



## kinem (Mar 23, 2010)

The hobgoblin relaxes a bit.

"Good. So, you guys made a mistake before? Attacking us?  You will heal us? And give us back the slaves?  We buy slaves, fair is fair.

If the kobolds aren't in their cave, you musta scared 'em off.  I don't know where they go. They don't trust us.  Never trust a kobold.  Never.  I guess they go out in hoods, maybe stupid humes think they childs.

Base? You mean the house? Just us, three, and the three slaves were there, and the kobolds live there too.  Ten kobolds."


----------



## jkason (Mar 24, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> The hobgoblin relaxes a bit.
> 
> "Good. So, you guys made a mistake before? Attacking us?  You will heal us? And give us back the slaves?  We buy slaves, fair is fair.




"You needn't worry. We'll be sure to take care of you."



> Base? You mean the house? Just us, three, and the three slaves were there, and the kobolds live there too.  Ten kobolds."




Barek glances to the constables and the others, checking to see no one has any objections to the direction he's taking things in, then nods. "Just so. The house. I just get so turned around underground. Which is the house you're staying in?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Rezak finally makes it down as the hobgoblin tells of the number of kobolds. "Whezzzzirl..." he whistles at the report from the tied up monster. "Glads we ain't down 'ere alones." He says watching the friendly interrogation and smiling.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2010)

Celythia remains quiet, but it seems to her that the group may have stumbled onto something much larger than a few humanoids digging tunnels beneath the city.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 24, 2010)

While the others question the hobgoblin, Caridoc takes his usual position in the corridor and keeps watch.


----------



## kinem (Mar 24, 2010)

"Which house?" The hobgoblin ponders how to answer.  "All the way down the tunnel. Furthest from here.  Be careful, we never go to other houses. Sneak. Don't want to get caught."


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"Ah, yes. Thank you." 

Barek glances to the lead constable, though his query encompasses the whole party:  "Was there anything else we'd forgotten that our friend might 'remind' us about?"


----------



## kinem (Mar 26, 2010)

The watchman replies "Who did they buy slaves from?  And, what happened upstairs? Them or the kobolds?"

The hobgoblin grimaces upon hearing these words - perhaps in pain or disgust.  He may be willing to talk to his friend half-orc, but says nothing in response to the watchman.


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"They do seem to be quite helpful at getting labor done, the slaves," Barek says geniallly to the hobgoblin. "I am ever so curious where one purchase such livestock.

"And I'm afraid there was some kind of nasty business, though I'm sure it wasn't trouble anyone would have gone looking for. You said you don't go into the other houses, but I'm afraid someone's done just that. Quite a bloody mess in the house closest to here. Blood and ... well, I wasn't rightly sure what else; some kind of brown liquid. Would you happen to know anything about it?"


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2010)

The hobgoblin replies to Barek "If you want to buy slaves, make me an offer.  You saw the three. They dumb, work hard.

Blood in house is very bad news.  City watch will come look, will find tunnels.  Time to forget mining here, get hell out. That's what I know."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2010)

"Barek," says Celythia, her voice low. "Ask them what they are mining here?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 31, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



Rhun said:


> "Barek," says Celythia, her voice low. "Ask them what they are mining here?"




Barek nods, "Seems best to abandon the mining, surely, though I don't think you ever told me what it is you're digging for?"

[sblock=OOC]I've been having a hell of a time getting on as consistently as I'd like, and I apologize for that. I know I'm bottlenecking things. Feel free to just assume Barek passes on anyone's questions if I don't reply in a timely matter going forward. And, again, sorry for the trouble it's causing.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 31, 2010)

"Eh? You don't know? Diamonds, o' course" the hobgoblin states. "Who 're you, anyway?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 31, 2010)

"But_ our_ employer do be lie'n" Rezak interjects, "dar be none dame-ins 'ere." He says in disgust and a wave of his had indicating the tunnels.

"Less'n ye founded tim." he says with the tone of a question in his voice.

[sblock=OOC] Not sure if the hobgoblins were employed, but Rezak is pretty smart his thinking is that these hobgoblins aren't acting on thier own. Try and help keeping them thinking we are on their side, Aid Another Diplomacy = 13 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 1, 2010)

The hobgoblin sneers. "What do you know, hume?  Who you work for - the veiled men?

Kobolds found some ... 'course they could of lied.  But why?  They spent more time here than we did."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2010)

Shocked Rezak tries recovering quickly. "Mens in masks, yeahs I's be a mark ta dim. An a I didn't tink dae wuild be likin' ta way ye say humie." Rezak sneers back.


----------



## jkason (Apr 1, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> "Eh? You don't know? Diamonds, o' course" the hobgoblin states. "Who 're you, anyway?"




Barek nods knowingly. "Some days I think I'd forget my feet if they weren't so solidly joined to my ankles. And I'm your good friend, of course. Who else would I be?"



HolyMan said:


> Shocked Rezak tries recovering quickly. "Mens in masks, yeahs I's be a mark ta dim. An a I didn't tink dae wuild be likin' ta way ye say humie." Rezak sneers back.




Barek turns and raises an eyebrow to his companion as it appears he's treading dangerously close to threatening the charmed hobgoblin. "Though I'm sure sometimes folks deserve such treatment," he says supportively to the kobold.

((OOC: anything else?))


----------



## kinem (Apr 1, 2010)

The hobgoblin declares to Rezak "Yer momma liked it fine, hume.  Just cause we did some business with your bosses don't mean nothing.

Hey, was it you that spilt the blood upstairs?  Didn't tell yer friends about that, did ya?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2010)

"Tay pay an a I's do." Rezak lies ignoring the 'your mother' barb. "Lookin' we is on dae same sides an all." he finishes going to stand in the corner.

Folding his arms across his chest Rezak waits for the interrogation to continue.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 2, 2010)

All through the interrogation, Caridoc stands in the corridor and keeps a good look out.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2010)

Celythia looks around, at her companions and the watchman. "So, do we need anything else here?"


----------



## kinem (Apr 13, 2010)

Seeing no further questions from the party, the watch man says "Let's go take a look at the house where they were staying."

It's tricky to bring along the unconcious hobgoblins without overly alarming the charmed and still limping one, but by carrying them 'gently' the party manages to get underway.

You go down the tunnel, past where the kobolds had been digging.  The hobgoblin warns against going to the right fork near the end of the tunnel - "Is haunted!" he explains - so you continue ahead, to the cellar of the house they had been staying in.

Along the south wall of this cellar is a large pile of dirt. Near the open tunnel mouth is a small wheelbarrow. It is loaded with shovels and picks. Wooden beams are piled neatly in the center of the room. In the southeast corner is a ladder leading to a trapdoor in the ceiling.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2010)

"Wonder what's be in up dere?" Rezak says making for the ladder.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 13, 2010)

Caridoc moves to one side to let the group pass as they came out of the room. He then latches on to the end of the line and resumes his usual task of keeping rear guard.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2010)

Celythia follows along quietly.


----------



## jkason (Apr 13, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek sticks close to the charmed hobgoblin, doing his best to reinforce it's magically-influenced cooperation. As they reach the 'home base,' he asks the hobgoblin, "There aren't any booby traps I've forgotten in my adle-minded state, are there?"


----------



## kinem (Apr 15, 2010)

"Huh? Don't know of any traps. Don't know what kobolds did today" the hobgoblin tells Barek.

Up the ladder, Rezak encounters no one in the house.  The small house has no furnishing other than an old bed, a desk, and one chair. Muddy tracks on the floor lead to a trapdoor.

On the desk is a near-empty bottle containing a thick brownish liquid. There is no label on the bottle, but near the top is the remains of a wax seal. It smells of wine, a smell Rezak knows well


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2010)

After giving the small house the once over Rezak joins everyone back in the cellar. "Tare bees no one a home," he says to the others. "But ups dare I'n sees anutter trapdoor an anutter bottle of brown juice."

[sblock=ooc] Was there a second trap door or was teh tracks leading to the way Rezak came through? And did anyone smell the first bottle of brown liquid? I'm sure some must have it's only natural to put a bottle to your nose when it is in your hand. I'm wondering if we have drunk kobolds running around digging tunnels and that maybe we will find them at the place that makes brown liquid. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 15, 2010)

ooc: My bad!  It's the same trapdoor Rezak came up.  I cut & paste (from the pdf module) too quickly.

There was no other bottle of brown liquid.  There were a few drops of some kind of brown liquid in the other house, with the blood.


----------



## jkason (Apr 15, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



HolyMan said:


> After giving the small house the once over Rezak joins everyone back in the cellar. "Tare bees no one a home," he says to the others. "But ups dare I'n sees anutter trapdoor an anutter bottle of brown juice."




"Well, then, looks like we should make ourselves at home and see what there is to find, yes?" Barek asks, indicating they should all enter.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2010)

Celythia smiles at Barek's suggestion, and gives a nod to the constables. "What do you think officers? What is the next step?"


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 16, 2010)

Until the watchmen decide on a course of action, Caridoc will stay in the tunnel keeping rear guard.


----------



## kinem (Apr 16, 2010)

"We'll have to search the place" the watch man replies. "Then we'll see what was buried in the other place, and then get out of here."

The hobgoblin asks "Officers?!?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 17, 2010)

"Opps, lookin likes ye cat be outs it's bag Barek." Rezak says drawing a knife from behind him. "Ah I's say if these gobbo kissers make even a funny move we guts em."

[sblock=OOC] Not sure which to use Intimadate or Bluff as it is sort of both. Since he has been traveling with the others they will know it for a Bluff Rezak hates needless fighting for no profit. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> The hobgoblin asks "Officers?!?"




Barek smiles easily, composing something to sooth his charmed companion, but before he can ... 



HolyMan said:


> "Opps, lookin likes ye cat be outs it's bag Barek." Rezak says drawing a knife from behind him. "Ah I's say if these gobbo kissers make even a funny move we guts em."




"Now, Rezak, no need to threaten the 'officers' like that," he says, quickly trying to deflect from the threat inherent in the knife. "My friend's already forgotten our cover, I'm afraid," he says in conspiratorial tones to the hobgoblin. "Technically, they're 'officer,' but that's just how we get business done. Much harder doing it without eyes and ears in the guard, am I right? You have any of your own?"


----------



## kinem (Apr 18, 2010)

The hobgoblin will have none of this new nonsense; realizing what a fool he's been, he just says "You will pay for this!", makes a rude gesture to Barek,  and then clams up.

The watch man remarks "We got what we needed from him, I guess."

He climbs up the ladder and searches the house, then returns.

"I recognize the seal on the bottle.  It's wine from the Trouscan Estates.  Odd; it's imported and they usually only sell their stuff at a few waterfront inns.  I wonder how the gobbos got it.

In the desk was a black leather hood." He shows the evidence. "A few red hairs inside. Again, odd.

Time to dig in the other cellar?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2010)

"Well, I guess the only thing left to do is go dig in the other cellar?" Celythia shrugs her shoulders. "Unless someone has a better idea?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2010)

"Nay me," Rezak replies still holding the dagger. "Just in weird dis 'ere city have'n a fetish fuir masks." 

[sblock=ooc] I believe the wine bottle to be a clue and when there are no guards around Rezak will ask the others about going to the winery. Just don't let me forget in case that is like two months from now.  [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 20, 2010)

Caridoc stays in the corridor while the watchman searches the house. Again, he waits for everyone to leave before following behind.


----------



## jkason (Apr 20, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek sighs as his charm fails. 

"Well, I think we should probably gag this one before we do anything else. It seems his fellows are likely fled, but just in case, that racket's going to warn them for miles off. 

"Or, now that we've located these villains, should we take them back to the jails, let a proper force clear out the tunnels?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2010)

"An a gets what treasure be in dere," Rezak says shocked. "Ye brains workin' like dae shuild? We's be a doin' the fine guards a favors clear'n dae tunnels fuir 'tem."

Wondering about the relation between the masked men who approached him and the mask found by the guards, Rezak thinks it better to stay below ground for the moment.


----------



## kinem (Apr 21, 2010)

The watchmen gag the hobgoblin and, returning to the small cave where the other hobgoblins lie, secure those as well.  They bring them into the cellar, where the disturbed earth is.

"I want to confirm that this is a murder investigation before I report in" the watchman explains, and grabs a shovel.  Between the watchmen and the party, a body is soon unearthed.

The young woman was blond, attractive, and finely dressed.  From the marks on the body, the watch man notes, she appears to have been strangled from behind.  She has no other injuries on her body. On her right cheek and palm is dried blood.

Taking another look, the watchman Larry suddenly does a double take.

"Gods! She was Lucia Vorloi! Bad news indeed.

You're new to the city.  See, she was the niece of Baron Vorloi.  He's a big shot - an influential merchant as well as a Baron.

I heard that Lucia recently spurned Stephanos Torenescu.  I can't blame her - the guy's a pompous bastard and everyone knows it.  If this has something to do with that ... well, hobgoblins are the least of our problems.

As for you guys, don't leave the city. I'll have to put out word at the gate, just a formality, you understand.  You're not suspects, not in my book, but you are witnesses or ... something.  Let us know if you change inns.

You are free to go for now, but I assure you, you will be called in for questioning at some point."

He looks thoughtful.  After a while he adds "We need to solve this thing soon.  If we don't, there could be a search for scapegoats - to keep the peace.  But I assure you, I'll do my best to prevent that."


----------



## jkason (Apr 21, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"I know my people have a reputation for eating just about anything, but I can assure you, I'd make a terrible goat, scape or otherwise," Barek says lightly, though his party members can recognize the subtle tension that's taken his voice. 

"We'll leave you to your work, good men, and be sure to let you know if we need to change residence."

The half-orc bows then, glances to his companions to indicate he's rather say nothing more until they're on their own again, out of earshot of the guards.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2010)

Rezak quite throughout the digging and watchman's words finally speaks up when he and his companions are out of earshot. "Ye mark me," he says looking at noone. "it's be da poor homeless one what gets thrown in da dungeon and forgotten."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2010)

"Of course we will stay in town, officers. If there is anything we can do to help, please let us know." Celythia smiles at the constables, and then takes her leave with the others.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 25, 2010)

Caridoc still keeps rear guard as he follows the others back to the Inn. All the time muttering under his breath about how he hates the fact he is always right, whenever he predicts that someone in authority is going to try to screw him.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2010)

"Well, that was certainly more than I expected to find in an old woman's cellar," says Celythia to her companions. "I believe I could use a glass of wine."


----------



## jkason (Apr 26, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



Rhun said:


> "Well, that was certainly more than I expected to find in an old woman's cellar," says Celythia to her companions. "I believe I could use a glass of wine."




"Indeed! A day like this deserves some imbibing to relax us."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 26, 2010)

"A drink is wat's I's be needin'. Buts mays bee we shuild goes ta a nutter tavern." Rezak says as he watches the streets for anyone in a mask.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 27, 2010)

"I've no objections to going for a drink." says Caridoc "But we need to talk. Preferably somewhere private."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2010)

Celythia nods and smiles. "Then let us find a nice, quiet tavern, away from the hustle and bustle of the day's activity."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2010)

"Et's go in dis ways tin." Rezak says turning to head in the opposite direction of the inn where everyone but him was staying. "I's sure'n I's be ables ta finds us a water'n hole." 

[sblock=OOC] I might be able to Knowledge(local) +6 and I just remebered this is a PF game did I invite everyone to join the EN World D&D / RPG News - Living Pathfinder Social Group please join as we make a new living world.

Also it must have been months since I looked at Rezak's sheet (again) want to say *KUDOS!!* to kinem for running a great roleplaying and not roll playing game. But I would like a couple XP if you have the time Rezak still has ?? in that spot LOL. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 29, 2010)

Passing various people on the narrow streets, from merchants hawking their wares to elderly couples out for a casual stroll, you find a small tavern that looks suitable.  The Falling Feather is nearly deserted, except for an elven bartender who seems preoccupied with tasting his own wines, and a couple of young men who are eating.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 29, 2010)

Rezak takes to his chair like a man who has worked all day in the fields. He is even to tired to order right. "I's a 'avin wats dae dews." he says waving a weary had at the others. 

He slouches in the chair his hood still up from beig outside. 

[sblock=OOC] Perform(act) +5  just a regular joe whose been working all day LOL Time I started using these 21 skills I have[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2010)

Celythia sits, and signals the barman. "White wine, sweet. An elvish appellation, if you have one."


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 29, 2010)

Caridoc follows the others into bar, taking one last look around to see if he can spot anyone trailing them. Standing by their tables he says "Looks like its self service to me. If anyone wants to come with me to the bar and get the drinks, I'll pay for the first time around."

[sblock=OOC]*Perception (untrained):* = +5 (+2 (Keen Sense) +3 (WIS))[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 2, 2010)

[sblock=Caridoc]As far as you can tell, no one is following you.[/sblock]

"Oh ... Of course!  We don't often get many customers at this time of day."  The elven bartender comes out of his reverie and pulls out a bottle, filling glasses with a white wine.  This proves to be sweet but not overly so, with strong hints of floral smells and mild spices.


----------



## HolyMan (May 2, 2010)

_Just hope'n it's no bottled elf piss,_ Rezak thinks to himself. 

 Rezak notes the time of day as it wouldn't hurt to have an alternate spot for the group to get together. And then turns to his cup. Drinking the _Spicy Flower Wine _in a few gulps he orders another. "Nows wha is we ta do? Tis town be'n a bad place ta stay of tey go lookin' fir sumsone ta blames."


----------



## jkason (May 3, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



HolyMan said:


> _"Nows wha is we ta do? Tis town be'n a bad place ta stay of tey go lookin' fir sumsone ta blames." _



_

Barek takes his time enjoying the wine, but shrugs to Rezak's query. "Unfortunately, the constable made it clear he was sending word to the gates. And while I might be able to make us a few new friends of the gate guards the way I 'befriended' the hobgoblin, I think absenting ourselves--especially by sneaking or tricking our way past the guard--would just mark us guilty.

"Seems to me we might do better asking around after that foul concoction the kobolds seemed to like drinking. If they're out and about, chances are they might want more. And if we find them, we may have a new avenue to find out what happened that poor local girl."_


----------



## HolyMan (May 4, 2010)

"Din ye wants ta goes an 'inds dis winery?" Rezak asks. He pulls down his hood and rakes his fingers through his dark greasy hair. (Hope it's dark don't see his sheet much. ) 

"Dat sounds like'n work wit no pay, Barek," he continues shaking his head and rubbing his hand on his pants leg. "Buts I do be no wantin' ta be hangeds fir murder."


----------



## ghostcat (May 4, 2010)

Sipping his elven wine, Caridoc reflects that relaxing with a drink is the way things should be. Not being pressured by the watch to solve a murder. "Well the watch sure have set us up, just like I was afraid they would. " He says. "I hate it when people are predictable." 

Still sipping his wine, Caridoc continues "So, one line of attack is the wine. How about trying to find out where the dead woman was last seen. We could do it at the same time.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2010)

Celythia sips at her wine, and smiles as she finds it to her liking. "The men we freed...they had mentioned they were hired by some men, and then sold to the hobgoblins. Perhaps we can inquire as to where they sought work? Find these slave merchants, and get some information there?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2010)

"I nay tink we shuild be askin any questin's 'ust yet. Et's snoop a bits and din if in we needs sum'uns ta knows our business din we cans go ask'n." Rezak says finishing his elf pi..um wine.

"So every'un readies ta do tem watchdog's work fir 'em?" he asks. "Or do we waits till dey 'inds sum-tim ta says it were us."


----------



## ghostcat (May 11, 2010)

"Come on then." Caridoc says as he drains his drink and stands up. "I vote we try Celythia idea first. Does anyone remember where the slaves said they got taken prisoner?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2010)

Rezak just shakes his head and shrugs his shouders. The group will go wherever it will and he will tag along because thus far they haven't let him down.

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 15
AC: 18 T: 14 FF: 14
Init: +4
Fort: +1
Reflex: +7
Will: +0
Dagger(mw) +3(+6) 1d4+1
*Lang:* 
Common, Thieves Cant, Halfling
*Abilities:* 
Sneak(+1d6), trapfinding/Trap Spotter, Evasion
*Traits:* 
Child of the Streets/Magical Talent(Mage Hand 1/day)
*Feats:* 
Catch of Guard, Alertness
*Skills:* 
Acrobatics+7,Appraise+6, Bluff+6, Climb+4, Craft(traps)+6, Diplomacy+5, Disable Device+9, Disguise+8, Escape Artist+7, Intimidate+5, Knowledge(dungeoneering)+6, Knowledge(local)+6, Linguistics+6, Perception+7, Perform(act)+5, Profession(beggar)+4, Sense Motive+6, Sleight of Hand+9, Stealth+7, Swim+5, Use Magic Device +5
*Magic:* 
potions(clw, x2)

There now it will be easier to keep track of Rezak.  Oh and he does have dark hair LOL [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 16, 2010)

"I can see you arn't happy with the plan friend Rezak. But how exactly do you suggest we find out what we need to know without asking questions?" Seeing as the discussion has not quite finished, Caridoc sits down again.


----------



## HolyMan (May 17, 2010)

"Aws we in need'n ta ask questins al'right." Rezak says to Caridoc. "Uts I says we ask tim ins directs see. I goes to da waterfront sportin like I wants ta 'inds me a bottle of dat fancy smancy, elf piss that was in dat house. We 'inds where's it a come frum, an a all anyones tinks is a nutter drunk be try'n ta acts like a lord, by drinkin sumetin above is self."


Rezak waits for the others to suggest an ideal, anything is better than waiting around for the authorities to deicde it would be easier just to pin the crime on all of them than actually find the real killers.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2010)

Celythia shrugs. "We can certainly try your way, Rezak, if you think it has a reasonable chance of success."


----------



## jkason (May 17, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



Rhun said:


> Celythia shrugs. "We can certainly try your way, Rezak, if you think it has a reasonable chance of success."




The half-orc shrugs. "Either venue has merits. Though speaking of wine, we should probably pay for our own before we leave. The watch wouldn't have to pin anything on us then," the half-orc says with a chuckle.


----------



## ghostcat (May 18, 2010)

"I did say the first round was on me." says Caridoc. So saying, he gets up, walks to the bar and pays the tab. All the while hoping that the others will have sorted themselves out by the time he gets back.


----------



## HolyMan (May 18, 2010)

"So-cess? Course it'll works," Rezak says standing up and making for the door. "What's ye waitn' fir? Dere be'n nuff times in a days left."


[sblock=OOC] Ok we have finally decided and have a short plan any elaboration needed. Rezak will plan to question a few water front dives looking for the right wine, and then we should case that place out before entering. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2010)

"Well then, let us head for the waterfront...Rezak, you should probably steer clear of the rest of us while there. You'll blend better that way."


----------



## kinem (May 19, 2010)

The elven bartender has been inspecting his wines, but watching the party as well, with curiosity.

"Two gold" he tells Caridoc. "Look, I don't want to get into anybody's business.  But I know a lot about wines - it's my business.  Just saying."


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2010)

Celythia smiles at the barkeep. "Well, we are looking to learn about some wine from the Trouscan Estates..."


----------



## kinem (May 19, 2010)

The bartender replies "Sorry, but I don't have any here.  It's mainly sold near the wharf, as it's shipped in.  The Radu merchants don't bother distributing it this far away from thier piers.  If you want some, I'd recommend Vinter's Lane near the wharf.  The mechants there almost never cheat me.  The inns down there would have it, too."


----------



## HolyMan (May 20, 2010)

"Wells a bit'o lucks it wuild seems." Rezak says with a smile. "'Ets, go an a 'inds dis Vi-tage place, and see whats be dere."

[sblock=OOC] Moving on what about Theroc's character  he hasn't even peeked into EnWorld since he took a break back in April.  And he was are strongest melee fighter. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 20, 2010)

Caridoc gives the innkeeper two gold coins plus an extra couple of silvers for his trouble. He then waits for the others to leave before following them.


----------



## jkason (May 21, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek nods, and heads for the door. "On to the warf and the wine, then my friends," he says as he leaves.


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2010)

Celythia follows after the others.


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Think we are all agreed to go to the water front. Rezak will break off from the group and do a little snooping before they rest of the party arrive. Well there is no Gather Info in PF but that is what I would like to do so maybe a Know(local) to find out anything about the area. Rezak will join the others when they arrive and hopfully have a place they can go to start asking questions. [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 15
AC: 18 T: 14 FF: 14
Init: +4
Fort: +1
Reflex: +7
Will: +0
Dagger(mw) +3(+6) 1d4+1
*Lang:* 
Common, Thieves Cant, Halfling
*Abilities:* 
Sneak(+1d6), trapfinding/Trap Spotter, Evasion
*Traits:* 
Child of the Streets/Magical Talent(Mage Hand 1/day)
*Feats:* 
Catch of Guard, Alertness
*Skills:* 
Acrobatics+7,Appraise+6, Bluff+6, Climb+4, Craft(traps)+6, Diplomacy+5, Disable Device+9, Disguise+8, Escape Artist+7, Intimidate+5, Knowledge(dungeoneering)+6, Knowledge(local)+6, Linguistics+6, Perception+7, Perform(act)+5, Profession(beggar)+4, Sense Motive+6, Sleight of Hand+9, Stealth+7, Swim+5, Use Magic Device +5
*Magic:* 
potions(clw, x2)

There now it will be easier to keep track of Rezak.  Oh and he does have dark hair LOL [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 25, 2010)

The bartender thanks Caridoc, and the party leaves the tavern.  You head south, towards the docks.

This trip takes you deeper into the poorer sections of Specularum than you have been before.  The stench is nearly unbearable in most of the narrow, twisting, muddy, dark streets because there is no sewage system here, except for trenches in the centers of the streets. You see many pigs, chickens, geese, and goats.  Among the shabbily dressed populace you pass are many miserable children, knowing little of either play or schooling, as they must work as errand boys or assist their mothers in the often futile hunt for potable water, food, and cooking oil.  Many of the people you pass avoid you.

You do pass some squares where there are merchants selling basic items such as clothing or bread.  The lines to buy are often long, and loud conversations are common there. The common mood is frustration, and you hear some angry comments, such as "If the so-called nobles had to live like we do, they wouldn't last a day!" or "The Duke drinks wine and eats caviar for breakfast - why does he force us to eat manure?" or "The Torenescu run this city and they won't be happy until they squeeze every last drop of blood from the working people!"

Finally you get to the waterfront area, which is cleaner and better smelling, although it is still a rough neighborhood and the scent of fish is strong.

Rezak seperates from the rest of you, as you look around for any clues.

The Old Baby Inn seems to be as good a place as any to start your inquiries, so the rest of the party goes in.  There are several men inside, most of them poorly shaven and sporting nautical-themed tattoos such as mermaids and sharks.  Beer is the common drink, although you do see some wine bottles behind the counter.  The bartender is a human man with a huge beard of nearly dwarven proportions.

[sblock=Rezak]Rezak asks directions and finds his way to Vinter's Lane, a few blocks inland, and enters what appears to be the main storefront.  A still-handsome older gentleman is behind the counter, selling some wine bottles to a rough-looking, scarred sailor.  Despite his looks, the sailor politely thanks the older man and leaves with his wine.

"Good afternoon.  Can I help you?" the old man asks you.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2010)

[sblock=DM] "Oi, that ye may that ye may." Rezak starts in with smile. "I's happen thee good fortune of comin's into seem marks, gold if ye believe. And a feller likes me don't be able ta drinks anyting a fine as whats I heard ye be havin' here. So I wish to ask ye which wines of a finer sort do you tink I shuild waste me money on while in I's have dae  fortunate chance."

Rezak looks around the store seeing if he notices anything helpful while he speaks. [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]What to use? what to use? Try Diplomacy +5, Bluff +6 and followed up by Perform (act) +5 see if I can't make a convincing beggar got lucky. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 25, 2010)

Caridoc follows the others as they walk through the streets of Specularum. As they pass through the poor section, his hand automatically goes to morningstar before he remembers that it is peace bound and he will have to depend on his dagger. Still the people don't look as though they would be much of a threat unless they gang up. In which case no weapons will save them. 

Caridoc keeps an eye on the party's rear as they move through the town. He is trying to spot anyone who might be following them.

As they enter the inn, Caridoc hangs back and lets one of the others do the talking.

[sblock=OOC]*Perception (untrained):* = +5 (+2 (Keen Sense) +3 (WIS))[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 25, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek moves to the bar, channeling his best goodwill as he asks the bartender, "Pardon, but we were looking for vintages from the Trouscan Estates, and word has it the waterfront is the best place to find them. Would you happen to have any in your stock, or know where we might find some?"

((OOC: Diplomacy +9))


----------



## kinem (May 26, 2010)

[sblock=Rezak]The old man looks you over. "If I so rarely had gold, I wouldn't be so quick to spend it.  A good wine can be a memorable experience, but it's no substitute for decent clothing or the knowledge that you can survive a bout of unemployment.  Are you sure it's what you want?"[/sblock]

The bearded bartender takes a bottle from the shelf in back of him and sets it on the counter in front of Barek.  "You're in luck. Ten gold."  The seal on the bottle does resemble what you remember.


----------



## HolyMan (May 26, 2010)

[sblock=DM] "Tim'e sure," Rezak says putting on a drunks got to have it face (acting). "Me redheaded friend sayin' it be dae best."

 OOC: watch for a reaction when I mention a redheaded friend. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 26, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> The bearded bartender takes a bottle from the shelf in back of him and sets it on the counter in front of Barek.  "You're in luck. Ten gold."  The seal on the bottle does resemble what you remember.




Barek smiles and nods. "I'm wanting this to be a surprise for my friend's brithday celebration. Now, I'm quite well-known among my peers for giving unique gifts, and I'd hate to break tradition now, but given how ecclectic and broad his acquaintances are, it's impossible for me to talk to each of them to verify. So might you be able to tell me, has anyone else purchased any such bottles from you recently?"

[sblock=OOC]Bluff +9 or Diplomacy +9, not sure which is most appropriate[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2010)

Celythia hangs back and lets Barek carry the conversation. The half-orc seemed to be gifted with a glib tongue.


----------



## kinem (May 26, 2010)

[sblock=Rezak]The old man replies "Well, if you're determined to waste your gold, I might as well be the one to profit by it.  Is your friend that shipwright?"

He looks over his collection, selects a bottle, and puts it on the counter. "Trouscan Estates, and a good vintage.  This'll be ten gold."[/sblock]

The bartender replies to Barek "I reckon not.  But I'm not the only bartender, nor is this the only tavern in town.  But wine's a good gift. Everyone likes it, and it'll last until he drinks it, no matter how many bottles he gets."


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry did the sailor have red hair, I don't see it in the post maybe I rolled low perception. If Rezak didn't see the hair or the answer is no. He does the following.

[sblock=DM] "Mae friend be workin arounds here I do's believe but , I forgets tings frum times ta times," Rezak says looking to were the sailor had been. "Ye sayin dae sailor be walking out wit da sames as dat bottle just nows?" 

OCC: If the answer to Rezak's question is yes or the salior had red hair Rezak bolts out the door and tries to spot the man.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 27, 2010)

While Barek is talking to the inn keeper, Caridoc will stand just outside the door keeping an eye out for people either watching them or otherwise doing things outside of the norm.

[sblock=OOC]*Perception (untrained):* = +5 (+2 (Keen Sense) +3 (WIS))[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 27, 2010)

[sblock=Rezak]ooc: No, the sailor didn't have red hair.

The old man says "No. I sold a bottle to a another sailor, a guy with red hair named Akiros. Is he your 'friend'?' Anyway, you have the gold or not?"[/sblock]

Caridoc notes people watching the group - most of the sailors seem to be keeping an eye on you.  However, given the group's unusual composition compared to the regular crowd, and the presense of your bound weapons and armor, that is only to be expected.  Perhaps the sailors are particularly suspicious of Celythia, as they watch her more than the rest of the party.


----------



## HolyMan (May 28, 2010)

[sblock=DM] "Eh?" Rezak says turning back. "No's no's not me friend then at that." He digs into his pockets to pull out his 'good' money purse and hands the wine dealer his gold. 

Then taking the bottle he heads out with the slight swagger of a drunkerd in need of a drink.

OOC: Rezak will return to where the others went with his news. Just let me know when Rezak arrives. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 28, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> The bartender replies to Barek "I reckon not.  But I'm not the only bartender, nor is this the only tavern in town.  But wine's a good gift. Everyone likes it, and it'll last until he drinks it, no matter how many bottles he gets."




Barek reaches into his belt pouch as if for coin, then gives a sheepish grin. 

"If you'll pardon me just a moment, it seems I'm going to need some help from my friends on this gift. Let me just make sure they're all on board."

He steps back easily, leaving the bottle on the bar, then speaks quietly to the others.

"It looks like the wine, but if this man knows anything of value, I'm not sure I can get it from him sort of using an arcane charm, and if any of these types recognized I was casting it, I think we'd be in even more trouble with the constabulary. 

"We can always return here, but I'd suggest we feign a shortage of funds and move on, see if we can perhaps catch up with Rezak. He seemed convinced he had a better way to get what we're looking for."


----------



## ghostcat (May 28, 2010)

Caridoc continues to stand outside the inn door and watch the sailors. As they continue to watch him, he smiles and waves at the them.

Just then Barek move to talk Celythia, so Caridoc move inside to join them. Pointing to his money belt and shaking his head as if to say he's skint, he actually says "I don't think its wise to contact Rezak. We're sticking out like a sore thumb and attracting all sorts of attention. Normally I'd think acting as a lightning attractor was a good idea. But not if I'm limited to this pig sticker. Perhaps we should tell the inn keeper we can't afford the wine and be obvious in going to look for a cheaper source."


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2010)

Celythia nods.  "Well said, Cardidoc. Let us find someplace else when we will blend in better as we wait for Rezak."


----------



## kinem (May 29, 2010)

As the group leaves the tavern, you see a man in worn clothing down the street, heading your way.  It is Rezak.


----------



## HolyMan (May 29, 2010)

"Oi!," Rezak says with a wave of his hand indicating a dark alley way. He then slips into the passage and looks about to see if it would be a good spot for a quick talk with the others.

[sblock=OOC] Just looking to see if nobody else is about in the alley. Thise masked guys came out in the open street before don't wan that again.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 29, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek makes his apologies to the barkeep before leaving, then quickly notices outside that Rezak's hailing them.

"Seems Rezak's ready to stand out again, eh?" he says, heading for the alley the man's ducked into.


----------



## kinem (May 29, 2010)

The alley seems deserted, for the moment.


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2010)

Rezak waits till the others all gather around and notices Barek's little grin.

"Wat's?" he asks then waves the question away as unimportant. Not wanting a long winded explantion he probably won't understand anyway. "Neverminds, did ye 'inds outs anyting?"


----------



## jkason (May 30, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



HolyMan said:


> Rezak waits till the others all gather around and notices Barek's little grin.
> 
> "Wat's?" he asks then waves the question away as unimportant. Not wanting a long winded explantion he probably won't understand anyway. "Neverminds, did ye 'inds outs anyting?"




"We found a bottle of the wine, but the barkeep didn't remember selling to anyone else recently, and indicated there might be any number of sources hereabouts that sell it. Not sure we'll be able to narrow it down without giving away our true target," the half-orc says. "How about you?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2010)

"Wells me lucks ran truer," Rezak says pulling the bottle of wine from his cloak folds. "I gots dis frum a mans says he sells a bottle just like its ta a sailor by dee name of Akiros. A sailor mind ye wit red hair."

Rezak beams with a small amount of pride that he found a lead, "Can't tink dere be muir dan one or twos red heads be likin' dis." he says waving the bottle a little.


----------



## ghostcat (May 31, 2010)

Caridoc follows the others into the ally but stays near the entrance where he can see if people are still watching them. Following Rezak's revelation about the red-haired sailor, he interjects "Searching for a red-haired sailor is as good a plan as any so far. So I say go for it. Are you staying with us this time Rezak?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2010)

"I'm guess'n we should at tat," Rezak says in responds. "Tings cuild gets ugly down by tae docks."

Rezak puts the bottle of wine away maybe it will be useful somehow.


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"On to look for red-heads, then," the bard says, moving with the others toward the docks to look for their sailor.


----------



## kinem (Jun 1, 2010)

The group heads to the docks.  Half a dozen cargo ships are anchored along the waterfront this afternoon, and crates are being loaded or unloaded from four of them.  Most of the workers are dark haired, poorly shaven men; a few are blond, and a few are half-orcs.  You don't notice any redheads.  There are also a couple of passenger ships at the docks.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 1, 2010)

Caridoc follows the others and assumes his usual position as rear guard. This consists of him walking 5 to 10 feet behind the others. As per his standard operating procedure, he keeps a close eye out for them being followed.

[sblock=OOC]*Perception (untrained):* = +5 (+2 (Keen Sense) +3 (WIS))[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 1, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek sighs. "If he were here, our ginger would surely stick out," the half-orc says as he looks over the sailors. "He might be belowdecks on one of the vessles, though, or be taking some leave. I think we may just have to show some of our hand to get further, and simply ask about this Akiros."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2010)

"We's cuild says we needs ta give'm dis," Rezak says patting the bottle under his cloak. "Says he wons it fair and ye all makin' sure I's pay'n off me debt." The rogue says with a grin nowing he looks the part of someone who would cut his losses and run.

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 15
AC: 18 T: 14 FF: 14
Init: +4
Fort: +1
Reflex: +7
Will: +0
Dagger(mw) +3(+6) 1d4+1
*Lang:* 
Common, Thieves Cant, Halfling
*Abilities:* 
Sneak(+1d6), trapfinding/Trap Spotter, Evasion
*Traits:* 
Child of the Streets/Magical Talent(Mage Hand 1/day)
*Feats:* 
Catch of Guard, Alertness
*Skills:* 
Acrobatics+7,Appraise+6, Bluff+6, Climb+4, Craft(traps)+6, Diplomacy+5, Disable Device+9, Disguise+8, Escape Artist+7, Intimidate+5, Knowledge(dungeoneering)+6, Knowledge(local)+6, Linguistics+6, Perception+7, Perform(act)+5, Profession(beggar)+4, Sense Motive+6, Sleight of Hand+9, Stealth+7, Swim+5, Use Magic Device +5
*Magic:* 
potions(clw, x2)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 2, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



HolyMan said:


> "We's cuild says we needs ta give'm dis," Rezak says patting the bottle under his cloak. "Says he wons it fair and ye all makin' sure I's pay'n off me debt." The rogue says with a grin nowing he looks the part of someone who would cut his losses and run.




Barek gets a mischeivous gleam in his eye at the suggestion. "Well, if we're to be keeping you honest of your debt, best make sure you look the part of a forced penitent," he says, quickly grabbing the man by the back of the collar. The usually poised half-orc smoothly melts into a far crueler demeaner, slumping his shouders, jutting his lower jaw a bit more. He drags Rezak along behind him, glaring around until he reaches the closest clump of sailors.

"I'm lookin' fer sommat named Akiros," he growls. "This'n tried welchin', an' I owes Akiros a solid, wanna make sure he gets what's comin' to 'im."

[sblock=OOC]Perform (act) and Bluff are both +9, Intimidate +11 if that's relevant, as well (since he's acting the part of a thug now)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 3, 2010)

The four men set down a crate and turn to deal with Barek.

The nearest one is a burly, middle aged blond man. "I don't know any Akiros. Who is he?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 3, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> The four men set down a crate and turn to deal with Barek.
> 
> The nearest one is a burly, middle aged blond man. "I don't know any Akiros. Who is he?"




"Humans all look the same ta me, mostly," Barek says, "But this one has bloody hair.... red. Red hair. You don't make as many of those, do ya? Seen one 'round?"


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 3, 2010)

Caridoc ignores the conversation between Barek and the labourers, being continually on the lookout for anyone paying attention to the group.

[sblock=OOC]*Perception (untrained):* = +5 (+2 (Keen Sense) +3 (WIS))[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2010)

Celythia keeps her distance, lest her presence distract from Barek & Rezak's ploy. She keeps her eyes open for any signs of a red-headed sailor, or anything else suspicious.


----------



## kinem (Jun 4, 2010)

The man replies "Might a' seen one 'round that ship" he says, pointing to one of the passenger ships. He gestures to the other men, and they all lift the crate, and resume carrying it.

The passenger ship is about 40' long, and looks like it has been damaged. On closer inspection, you see that a few chunks are missing from the hull.  It appears deserted at the moment.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2010)

"Very n'vitin lookin," Rezak says sarcasticly. "And do ye has ta squeeze me so 'ard, I's tink ye be enjoying lett'n ye black blood show."

When Barek looks ready to go Rezak "leads" the half-orc to the passenger ship.


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> The man replies "Might a' seen one 'round that ship" he says, pointing to one of the passenger ships. He gestures to the other men, and they all lift the crate, and resume carrying it.




"Thank ye kindly," Barek says, allowing the men to return to their work.



HolyMan said:


> "Very n'vitin lookin," Rezak says sarcasticly. "And do ye has ta squeeze me so 'ard, I's tink ye be enjoying lett'n ye black blood show."
> 
> When Barek looks ready to go Rezak "leads" the half-orc to the passenger ship.




Barek leans in close to Rezak, his face a snarl so that any witnesses would think he's threatening his captive. "Can't imagine what you're referring to," Barek whispers jovially. "Surely I'm just playing a role with the commitment of any good actor. Wouldn't want to disappoint the audience, would we?"

His captive ostensibly chastened, he lets Rezak walk before him, though he keeps his hand at his collar in case he needs to further 'discipline' the man.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2010)

Celythia continues to follow at a distance, unsure of if Barek and Rezak intend to continue their charade when they reach the passenger ship.


----------



## kinem (Jun 5, 2010)

The passenger ship bobs gently next to a small pier.  There is a stack of lumber and a few crates nearby, and some boards are visible on the deck of the ship.  It seems deserted at the moment.

You see a small sign hanging on a post. It reads "Haahr under repair due to attack by Giant Sea Serpent.  Sail for Thyatis next month. That is safe route, expect no trouble."

[sblock=Rezak]The scene jogs something in Rezak's memory.

The man who sold Rezak the bottle had said 

_"Well, if you're determined to waste your gold, I might as well be the one to profit by it. Is your friend that shipwright?"_

It was only later, when Rezak said his red-haired friend was a sailor, that the merchant referred to the man as a sailor.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2010)

"Sows dat sailor say he beens 'rounds dis ship." Rezak says appearring to be thinking really hard. "But mays bee he ain't no sailor, dis red haired winey. I tink dat seller said he be a shipwright, wat's ever dat be'n. Ye tink he wrote dat?" the rogue says indicating the sign. 

"In's any case dere be no ones 'ere maybe we shuild ask over bouts dis ship?"


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 5, 2010)

Caridoc follows Celythia. However, he is spending most of his time looking round and so trusts her to keep an eye on the others.

[sblock=OOC]*Perception (untrained):* = +5 (+2 (Keen Sense) +3 (WIS))[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Now that it appears there will be no one close who'll need benefit of the act, Berek straightens up and releases Rezak.

"The answer's in the name, friend. A shipwright is someone who helps make a ship, well, right." The half-orc chuckles at his own pun, then comes back to the matter at hand. 

"It's a bit of a break, at least," he says, "Since we know the name of this vessel thanks to the sign, it should be fairly simple to find out who's contracted to repair her. We should see if we can't find the harbormaster; I'd think both the ship and its wright would need to register with him."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2010)

Celythia continues to keep her eyes on Barek and Rezak, trusting Caridoc to cover her back.


----------



## kinem (Jun 15, 2010)

The group looks around and, after asking a few sailors, finds a small building where ships are registered.  You get confirmation from a surly, bearded official that "Akiros Sonnos, shipwright" is contracted to fix the Haahr.

It is now early evening.

ooc: Will you head back through the city to the Tea Rex, or ... ?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

"Gettin ta bees late," Rezak says looking at the sky. "How's bout dinner an in early starts on dae morrow?" he asks everyone after another dead end.

[sblock=OOC] did they also confrim that Akiros has red hair?? If so we should come back in the morning when he might be hard at work. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek nods. "Seems as sound a plan as any. And all this play acting does work up an appetite.


----------



## kinem (Jun 16, 2010)

ooc: The bearded official did confirm that Akiros is a red-haired guy.

Going back through the restless city, you come to a large square.  Most of the stalls have closed for the day, but many people are still in the market.

An orator stands on the edge of the central fountain. The crowd gathers around him. The orator shouts, “These Torenescu are out of control. Such power is dangerous. They murdered a baron's niece, do you think they won't do the same to any of you?  Do they care for you? Do they care for the safety of common workers? Who declares the taxes? Who steals food from your children’s mouths to fatten themselves in luxury?"

The crowd is getting restless. Several men shout cries of agreement. Men raise their fists and their voices grow in number. The speaker attracts more and more people - some no doubt merely curious, others in loud agreement with him.

The clatter of horse hooves makes the crowd turn. Ringing the outer edges of the marketplace are 30 of the Duke’s horsemen. The orator and the crowd grow silent.

Three riders slowly bring their mounts toward the center of the crowd. 

Suddenly, a hoarse cry erupts from the crowd and something flashes through the air. The lead rider falls, struck by a rock.


----------



## jkason (Jun 16, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek frowns at the scene, keeping his voice low as he speaks to his companions.

"I don't see this ending well at all, and while I'd like to think I could enthrall a crowd this large, I'm afraid between the fallen guard and the rabble-rousing, we're soon in for a riot. I think we need to absent ourselves as quickly and quietly as we can. The last thing we need is to be taken in as part of some kind of protest gone wrong."

With that, Barek looks for the cleanest exit route, hoping to detour around what's likely to be a rather unpleasant scene.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 16, 2010)

Caridoc takes one look at the rebel rouser and, even before he spots the riders, starts to slowly walk back the way he came. Looking back over his shoulder, he says to the others "Rule 1. Walk, don't run, away from a riot."

After walking for about 15 seconds, he looks back to make sure they are following him.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2010)

Following the others actions Rezak looks for a place to "dissappear" from both rioter and guard.

[sblock=OOC]
Another fine pickle LOL Stealth +7 when Rezak has the chance to hide. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2010)

Celythia follows Caridoc, keeping her eyes open for shelter should this incident devolve into a full blown riot.


----------



## kinem (Jun 17, 2010)

You make your way to the edge of the crowd, but the Duke's horsemen have surrounded the square - there is no clean route of escape.

After the rider falls, there is total silence for a moment.  Tension is thick in the air.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XncuY4wLaA8"](ooc: Cue background music)[/ame]

Then the crowd surges at the riders. The riders respond by drawing swords and charging!

When they charge, the riders' line is broken, and this opens up potential routes for escape.

The commoners take up poles, rocks, rotten fruit, and daggers. A vicious riot breaks out. The horsemen hit the crowd, blindly slashing with their sabers.

The people respond, swinging sticks and hurling stones. Horses, dragged down by the weight of clinging peasants, fall with frightened screams. Women, children, and men run in panic from the charging riders.

As the party attempts to escape, two of the riders pass by and slash at you!  They swing their swords at Barek and Kynar, but these attacks miss.

ooc: What will you do now?


----------



## jkason (Jun 17, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek yelps as the mounted swordsman takes a swing, then the half-orc breaks into a run. 

"This isn't ending well for anyone!" he calls to the others. "We need to get out of here!" He continues looking for an escape route, doing his best to avoid any pockets of fighting so as not to be associated with either side of the riot.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 17, 2010)

When he sees that their escape route has been cut off, Caridoc starts to frantically look around for somewhere to hide. However on seeing a route open, he starts to walk through it, checking that the others are still following. At the current time, Caridoc has abandoned any intentions about reaching a particular destination and is just interested in getting away from the riot. Seeing Barek break into a run he yells "Remember rule 1. Walk, don't run."


----------



## kinem (Jun 18, 2010)

The horsemen are distracted by stones thrown their way, which allows you to slip away.

All inns and shops you see are by now closed and shuttered.

You notice a lone figure running away; he goes down a side street.  A dark-haired man with brown clothing, you recognize him as the orator.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 18, 2010)

"Oi!" Rezak says pointing towards the troublemaker. "I's tink I'n sees a ways ta end dis 'ere, follows me."

Drawing his dagger he runs after the orator that started this flashfire like riot.


----------



## jkason (Jun 18, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



HolyMan said:


> "Oi!" Rezak says pointing towards the troublemaker. "I's tink I'n sees a ways ta end dis 'ere, follows me."
> 
> Drawing his dagger he runs after the orator that started this flashfire like riot.




Barek frowns as his companion starts to give chase openly armed.

"Careful, Rezak," he says as he follows along. "We don't have to bind daggers, but with a riot in full swing, I can't imagine any free-floating guardsmen who see us would think twice about subduing us anyway. And we have enough trouble associated with us as it stands."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 18, 2010)

Once they are clear of the riot, Caridoc breaths an audible sigh of relief. Just as he starts to think of how they can get back to their inn, without going through the square, Rezak spots the rebel-rouser and start chasing him. Wanting to provide Rezak with some backup, he start to follow them. However he is slower than the two humans and starts to fall further and further behind. Still taking Barek's admonition into account, he does not draw any weapons


----------



## kinem (Jun 20, 2010)

The fleeing orator ducks into a small hovel halfway down the street. The door slams behind him.

As Rezak reaches the door, a group of foot soldiers with glaives - at least a dozen men - round a corner a few blocks ahead and begin marching towards you.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2010)

"Whoa," Rezak says stopping his chase of the orator and sheathing his knife quickly in it's hidden sheath. (Sleight of Hand, +7)

dae law in dis town be efficient." he remarks loud enough to be heard by all. "Glads ta see dae law be ever efficient 'ere." (Diplomacy, +5)

He steps aside so the guards can pass, "Justs up in ahead gentlemen, dat be were da trouble be." (Bluff, +6)

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 15
AC: 18 T: 14 FF: 14
Init: +4
Fort: +1
Reflex: +7
Will: +0
Dagger(mw) +3(+6) 1d4+1
*Lang:* 
Common, Thieves Cant, Halfling
*Abilities:* 
Sneak(+1d6), trapfinding/Trap Spotter, Evasion
*Traits:* 
Child of the Streets/Magical Talent(Mage Hand 1/day)
*Feats:* 
Catch of Guard, Alertness
*Skills:* 
Acrobatics+7,Appraise+6, Bluff+6, Climb+4, Craft(traps)+6, Diplomacy+5, Disable Device+9, Disguise+8, Escape Artist+7, Intimidate+5, Knowledge(dungeoneering)+6, Knowledge(local)+6, Linguistics+6, Perception+7, Perform(act)+5, Profession(beggar)+4, Sense Motive+6, Sleight of Hand+9, Stealth+7, Swim+5, Use Magic Device +5
*Magic:* 
potions(clw, x2)

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 21, 2010)

Caridoc continues to run after Rezak until he stops by the doorway. Caridoc is standing panting trying to get his breath back when the watch comes around the corner. Moving to the side to allow the watch to pass, Caridoc continues to pant. Although by this time he has almost recovered and is putting it on.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2010)

Celythia moves slowly up behind Caridoc and Rezak. She hopes that the presence of a lady will at least make the guardsman less inclined to use force against her or her companions.


----------



## jkason (Jun 21, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek joins the others in getting out of the way of the guard. Realizing that such a large gathering might arouse suspicion, he turns to Celythia as if she's a stranger.

"Pardon, good lady, but I seem to be hopelessly turned around and can't seem to find my inn. Might you be able to help me?"

[sblock=OOC]Bluff +9, Act +9[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 23, 2010)

The soldiers arrive and give you all hard looks.

"An emergency curfew is in effect. Get off the street or you will be arrested. This is your last warning. Another patrol will be along soon and they will arrest you if you're still on the streets."

With that, the soldiers resume their march.  They turn the corner and head in the direction of the market square where the riot is.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2010)

Rezak waits for the guards to get out of sight before heading to the door the man ran into.

"Needs a be'n induir's e' says. Din induirs we be'n," he says to the others as he quickly looks for anything out of the ordinary, and then checks the handle.

[sblock=OOC] Trap spotter 10' and then search (Perception +7) if it;s locked or trapped, Disable +9 [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 24, 2010)

[sblock=Rezak]The old wooden door doesn't appear to be trapped but it is barred from the inside.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] That's a Strength check isn't it?? Who's the strongest I will attempt an aid another to give them a +2 [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 24, 2010)

Caridoc is really starting to get annoyed with this town. First off you do someone a favour and the watch threatens to throw you in jail unless you do their job for them. Then the watch threaten to throw you in jail unless you get off the street. How is he supposed to solve the mystery without going outside.  Muttering under his breath in gnomish, Caridoc walks up to where Rezak is working on the door.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2010)

Looking over at Caridoc the rogue says, "Nay locked buts it be barred on dae outer'si."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 27, 2010)

Responding to Rezak's bad news. Caridoc sounds rather panicky has he says. "Is there anything you can do. If we don't get off the streets soon, the watch will throw us in jail for breaking curfew.


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



ghostcat said:


> Responding to Rezak's bad news. Caridoc sounds rather panicky has he says. "Is there anything you can do. If we don't get off the streets soon, the watch will throw us in jail for breaking curfew.




"And if our quarry's gone to the trouble of barring the door, chances are he's ready with some protection if he hears us start bashing it in. Not to mention it's rather difficult to conceal a broken door. I think we need to cut our losses and head for the closest inn or common room. We may lose him, but chances are this wasn't a random door, and even if he's gone, there's like to be clues left behind for tracking him if we come back at a less ... stressful juncture."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2010)

_*sigh* _"Ye mays be n'rights." Rezak says heavy heartedly. " We's 'est be'n gone."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2010)

"Are all human cities as inhospitable as this one?" asks Celythia, waiting for the others to decide what to do with the door.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2010)

"Jest 'bout," Rezak says looking grim. " 'Et's gets fore we's threwn in a hole." he continues heading away from where the guards had gone.

Rezak makes note of the buildings and shops about, not wanting to forget the location of this ally or the door. Then satisfied he sets out to find the nearest tavern.

"Strangest is how 'e mentioned dat dead nobles 'griwl." he mutters walking along.


----------



## kinem (Jul 1, 2010)

From the direction you're heading in, you see another large group of soldiers approaching, so you head back the other way.

Turning down another street, you see the riot is spilling out this way, with fists, rocks and daggers against swordsmen.

It looks like the party will soon be caught right in the middle.  There are no taverns here, just small, cheap residences with closed doors.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2010)

"Cripes!" swears Rezak.


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> From the direction you're heading in, you see another large group of soldiers approaching, so you head back the other way.
> 
> Turning down another street, you see the riot is spilling out this way, with fists, rocks and daggers against swordsmen.
> 
> It looks like the party will soon be caught right in the middle.  There are no taverns here, just small, cheap residences with closed doors.




Barek frowns, then mutters to the others, "If we want out of the way, I think we're going to have to talk our way into someone's home. While I hate to do it to an average citizen, for the sake of our necks, I think it's time I repeated my performance with our goblin friend, this time with all the knives staying well and truly stowed."

Unless he hears objections, Barek chooses the plainest-looking home --"best not to look like we're robbing the wealthy neighbor"-- and knocks on the door. 

((OOC: He'll try to get in with basic Diplomacy first, but if that doesn't seem to be working, he'll resort to Charm Person.))


----------



## Rhun (Jul 1, 2010)

Celythia steps up next to Barek and smiles innocently, hoping that the presence of a shy elven lass will help the half-orc to plead their case.


----------



## kinem (Jul 2, 2010)

A window shutter is cracked open slightly, then closed again.

Soon the door opens and a woman beckons you into the small shack. She is young and tall, but her face is scarred; few would call her beautiful.

"You can take shelter here if you promise not to cause any trouble" she says.


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> A window shutter is cracked open slightly, then closed again.
> 
> Soon the door opens and a woman beckons you into the small shack. She is young and tall, but her face is scarred; few would call her beautiful.
> 
> "You can take shelter here if you promise not to cause any trouble" she says.




Barek smiles kindly as he crosses to the door, bowing his head to the woman. 

"Trouble is the last thing we want, milady. You have our many thanks."

Assuming none of the others object, he'll quickly enter the small home to seek refuge from the coming meeting of law and chaos.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 2, 2010)

Rezak follows the others into the home weary of anyone other than the goodwife being about.


----------



## kinem (Jul 3, 2010)

There doesn't seem to be anyone else in the small shack.

The party quickly enters, and the woman locks the door.  After a tense while, the soldiers seem to have bypassed the place; there are no knocks on the door.

There aren't enough chairs to go around.  The woman, Coelina, says "It seems like everyone has gone mad. Life is hard but I don't think violence will help. It seemed wrong to leave you on the street."

From outside, over what seems like a very long time, you hear shouting, screams, the occasional noises of fighting, and the harsh cries of orders. The air is stale and smoky.

Finally, all seems quiet.  Coelina peers outside the shutter.  "It's over for now" she declares. "You can go."


----------



## jkason (Jul 4, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek stands in silence with his companions as the tense moments pass, the sounds of soldiers and citizens mingling chaotically to only hint at the dangers outside.

When finally their host declares the coast clear, the half-orc bows deeply to her. 

"Milady, my companions and I owe you a debt," he says. "My name is Barek Fhald, and if you ever have need, I will lend what aid I can."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2010)

"Indeed, goodlady," says Celythia. "Thank you for your hospitality. It seems rare to find these says."


----------



## kinem (Jul 6, 2010)

"You're welcome" she says. "As for your offer of aid, while I might have preferred to decline it, it can be a dangerous city.  Where then can I contact you?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2010)

"We's shuild 'urry," Rezak says impatient to get through the streets.

"Leave yuir message at da Salty Pup, goodwive. We's will 'n gets it." Rezak says ducking out the front door and finding a shadowy spot to watch the street from.


----------



## jkason (Jul 7, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> "You're welcome" she says. "As for your offer of aid, while I might have preferred to decline it, it can be a dangerous city.  Where then can I contact you?"






HolyMan said:


> "We's shuild 'urry," Rezak says impatient to get through the streets.




"Sadly, true," Barek says. "The riot may no longer be on our doorstep, but the curfew's bound to still be in effect, and I daresay we've imposed quite enough on our gracious hostess."



> "Leave yuir message at da Salty Pup, goodwive. We's will 'n gets it." Rezak says ducking out the front door and finding a shadowy spot to watch the street from.




Barek nods to the woman as he moves to leave. 

"As the one in desperate need of a good bath says," he answers with smile. "If we've managed to stay out of any further trouble--and it's my great hope we do so--we'll answer as quick as quick can. And now, a good night to you."


----------



## kinem (Jul 8, 2010)

"Thank you. I'm glad I trusted my instinct and let you in."

Outside, the remains of makeshift barricades still smoulder, and there are bodies in the muddy street.  But all is quiet now, and a few people go about their business.

ooc: Back to the Tea Rex inn?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2010)

Rezak heads back to the Tea Rex by the shortest possible route. He keeps ahead of the group and stays silent and hidin' as much as possible.

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 15
AC: 18 T: 14 FF: 14
Init: +4
Fort: +1
Reflex: +7
Will: +0
Dagger(mw) +3(+6) 1d4+1
*Lang:* 
Common, Thieves Cant, Halfling
*Abilities:* 
Sneak(+1d6), trapfinding/Trap Spotter, Evasion
*Traits:* 
Child of the Streets/Magical Talent(Mage Hand 1/day)
*Feats:* 
Catch of Guard, Alertness
*Skills:* 
Acrobatics+7,Appraise+6, Bluff+6, Climb+4, Craft(traps)+6, Diplomacy+5, Disable Device+9, Disguise+8, Escape Artist+7, Intimidate+5, Knowledge(dungeoneering)+6, Knowledge(local)+6, Linguistics+6, Perception+7, Perform(act)+5, Profession(beggar)+4, Sense Motive+6, Sleight of Hand+9, Stealth+7, Swim+5, Use Magic Device +5
*Magic:* 
potions(clw, x2)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 8, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek shakes his head at the sight of the aftermath, but says nothing, following Rezak through the streets, trying to keep an eye out for any more trouble this day might bring and hoping there is none.


----------



## kinem (Jul 11, 2010)

As you leave the area of the riot, the scenes of life in the city become more normal - such as it is.

Finally you get back to the Tea Rex. The innkeeper is behind the bar and there are a dozen customers scattered across various tables.

The innkeeper comes up to you and tells you "Good evening! Come, I have to tell you something."  He takes you to a quiet corner. "A gentleman came looking for you and left a message. The four of you - he was clear on that, Rezak wasn't on his list - he said you'd taken a job last night. The four of you are to, ah, go someplace and get a package. The Senator Eipistlo's house, that's where you are to take it.  Ah, from the Jade Sea, a boat down by the wharf. And there was a warning, too, my friends! He said that there were those who would try to take what you carried."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2010)

"So ye all's find'n honest works now eh?" Rezak asks with a smirk. "An a dangerous by da sounds o' it."

Turning to speak to the innkeep Rezak shrugs and says, "Da be nots doin' dis ta-nites. Tae city be'n in chaos, so'n 'ets be havin' sometin ta eats."


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> "A gentleman came looking for you and left a message. The four of you - he was clear on that, Rezak wasn't on his list - he said you'd taken a job last night. The four of you are to, ah, go someplace and get a package. The Senator Eipistlo's house, that's where you are to take it.  Ah, from the Jade Sea, a boat down by the wharf. And there was a warning, too, my friends! He said that there were those who would try to take what you carried."




"If no one wanted it, I suppose there'd be no need to have a party guard it across the city," Barek says with an exhausted sigh. "Did our employer happen to mention if this delivery was to happen this evening, or might we actually get a chance to rest before we manage to step hip-deep into more trouble?"


----------



## kinem (Jul 13, 2010)

The innkeeper replies "Yes, he said it had to be done this evening. He seemed to think it was important. By the way, if you want to eat now, we have a pretty good stew."


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> The innkeeper replies "Yes, he said it had to be done this evening. He seemed to think it was important. By the way, if you want to eat now, we have a pretty good stew."




Barek smiles. "Then let's have it, I say. I have a feeling it's going to be a long night, and we'll need our strength."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2010)

Celythia smiles when Barek smiles. "Of course it needs to be done tonight," she says, shaking her head. "Well, I guess a bowl of stew and glass of wine will set the night off on the right foot."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 14, 2010)

Even though the others are smiling, Caridoc can only scowl.  "Why do I get the impression that this town has got it in for us. 

Anyway, tonight it is. But supper first. Although, I'm not drinking. Milk if they have it, otherwise a small beer."


----------



## kinem (Jul 16, 2010)

"All right then." The innkeeper leads you to a table, and brings out the food and drinks, including milk for Caridoc.

The stew contains potatoes, meat, and vegetables.  It's filling and tasty.

The wine isn't top quality but it's not bad.

ooc: What now?


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek wipes his mouth clean with a napkin as he finishes, then turns to the others.

"I suppose now we try to find this Jade Sea, yes? I'm loathe to leave one of our number alone, though," he says, glancing to Rezak. "Perhaps, though, Rezak could act as an unofficial lookout. His beggar guise seems to work pretty well, and he can help watch our backs without seeming to be a part of us."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 17, 2010)

Rezak pushes his half eaten stew away from him and looks over at the half-orc. Folding his arms acorss his chest he asks, "An'a wat's ye be pay'n me fur me services?"

Although Rezak has already decided to help his friends, and he knows that they know he will help, he still can't resist a jab at the bard.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 18, 2010)

Not quite sure if Rezak is joking or not, Caridoc decides to give him a straight answer. "Would one fifth share of whatever we are paid plus one fifth of any loot be acceptable?." he asks.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2010)

"If'n I gets first choice at an o' da loots we may be find'n," Rezak says with a grin. "Ye can nay say that ye except dere ta be ana'ting buts da pay."

[sblock=OOC] Wondering how much planning everyone wants to do? I'm thinking Rezak would want to be careful and cautious but with the current state of the city it maybe better to be quick and get this done, so with that in mind he would want to grab the package and beeline it to it's destination. Otherwise he will want to do all kinds of walking the route and trying to use a fake package. I say we forgo that and just go get it and get it done. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"Since we have nothing but the barest intelligence about this package, its current holder, or its eventual destination, I can't expect much of anything," the bard says. "But if your standard split is suddenly insufficient, you're welcome to stay here by yourself. Because, while there are multiple factions--on both sides of the law--that might have an interest in cornering one of us while he was separated from the others and, say, torturing him for information, revenge, or merely for sport, it's important to be a strong negotiator with the only people who've proved to have your back.

"It's hardly gentlemanly, after all, for me to ask you to reconsider your priorities," the half-orc finishes with a toothy grin and a slightly fiendish glint in his eye.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2010)

"Ye black-blooded grish, I were just..." Rezak starts to say and then notices the sharp toothed grin coming from the half-orc. He tries to surpress his own smile and says quietly. "Ye a shrewd naygoat-sheater ye be."


[sblock=!?!?]

Don't ask me what a grish is I have no clue [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 20, 2010)

"OK. Now that Rezak's happy and everyone finished their dinner. Let's go and see what horrors the night has to offer."


----------



## kinem (Jul 20, 2010)

ooc: Will Rezak travel with the rest in a tight group, or will he keep a distance?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 20, 2010)

"Since dae be a curfew," Rezak starts to say as the rest prepare themselves to leave. "It be'n best if'n I was ta range ahead of ye. I cuild backs tracks ta ye, if I spots anyting we'n wish ta avoid,"

He checks his own gear and the dagger at the small of his back. "An'a see'n hows we be needed ta avoids everyting I say we heads out rights aways. Dis may be'n a slows trip."


[sblock=OOC] I think Rezak will scout ahead and use stealth and perception to keep a look out. Before we leave we need to have a route plotted out though, or a way to have Rezak detour the group. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 21, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"Agreed," the half-orc says with a slight nod. "Since you weren't a part of our original bargain, it's best you stay separate from us anyway, least our employer think we're sharing too many secrets."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2010)

Celythia checks her own gear, and prepares to move out. As Rezak moves away from the group, she smiles and looks at the others. "Is it just me, or can you only understand about every other word of what Rezak says?"


----------



## kinem (Jul 22, 2010)

With the meal put on your tab at the inn, the group heads out into the streets.  At least here, activity in the city seems normal for now.

Rezak scouts ahead, not appearing to be a part of the group.  You soon pass through a crowded area.

From somewhere along the street comes a whistling noise and a loud thunk!

Quivering in the wooden wall near Rezak is a dagger. A shadowy figure slips into the crowd and is gone. There is a note tied to the dagger.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2010)

"Now if'n dat do nay beat all," Rezak mutters reaching for the dagger and note. He then finds a pool of light from a nearby window and uses it to read what is writin' on the missive.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 22, 2010)

Caridoc assumes his usual position as rear guard as he follows the others out in to the night. Keeping close, he tries to detect if anyone is following them.

[sblock=OOC]*Perception (untrained):* = +5 (+2 (Keen Sense) +3 (WIS))[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 22, 2010)

[sblock=Rezak]The note reads "You took the gold. Now be at Vinter’s Lane tonight before the second bell. Go to the wine shop on the corner. Be ready. Do not fail or the next message will be more pointed."[/sblock]

[sblock=Caridoc]Caridoc doesn't see anyone following the group.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 26, 2010)

Rezak rejoins the group. "Listen m'friends ... I gotta go.  It's nae mi fault but dese guys tink I work for 'em, en dae'll make real troub if'n I don show.  Don' worry, I'll see ya later."


----------



## jkason (Jul 26, 2010)

*Berek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> Rezak rejoins the group. "Listen m'friends ... I gotta go.  It's nae mi fault but dese guys tink I work for 'em, en dae'll make real troub if'n I don show.  Don' worry, I'll see ya later."




"So much for sticking together," the half-orc says with a sigh. "Just ... be careful. If you can, leave word back at the inn if this errand of yours will take you past the morning. We'll do the same."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 26, 2010)

Caridoc curses softly on hearing Rezak's news. Knowing this town, Rezak will probably end up leading the attack against them. "Go then. We understand. Just try not to end up attacking us. eh"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2010)

"Rezak can take care of himself, I'm sure. He seems to have a knack for survival." Celythia wasn't worried about the rogue, she was more worried about the core group. "Let's just hope there isn't any trouble."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2010)

Rezak ducks off down a dark alley to the wine shop, worring about his friends won't help them so he consentrates on what to do with these "hood"lums that think they can order him about.

[sblock=OOC] Want to take Rezak's adventure to a seeperate thread?? or sblock it in here? [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 26, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



Rhun said:


> "Rezak can take care of himself, I'm sure. He seems to have a knack for survival." Celythia wasn't worried about the rogue, she was more worried about the core group. "Let's just hope there isn't any trouble."




Barek gives a heavy sigh. "Sadly, I don't think there's a road in this town that doesn't lead to some of that."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2010)

Celythia gives a light, melodious laugh at Barek's words. "Indeed, my friend. It seems this town is a veritable cesspool of trouble."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 27, 2010)

Caridoc lets out a sigh. Saying in an obviously tired and despondent tone "We can't even cut our losses and leave, because of the murder. That is unless we can find someone who knows a back way out of town."


----------



## kinem (Jul 28, 2010)

Kynar says "Good luck, Rezak.  No, if we fled, they'd just take it as proof of our guilt and send word to the other cities.  My sword would sure come in handy around here, if only I could use it."

Rezak heads off on his own, while the others continue towards the harbor.

[sblock=Rezak]Rezak makes his way back to Vinter's Lane, encountering nothing else unusual along the way.

Vinter’s Lane is a dark and lonely place this late at night. The lane is narrow and foul, like most of the smaller streets of the city.  The air smells heavy of yeast and wine.

The wine shop is closed now.  Instead, a lantern shines outside a small booth. It is the only place that is open. The banner along the side says, “Aristo Wine.”

The only person in the booth is a fat, sweaty old man of about 60. He looks far less pleasant than the man Rezak had bought from earlier.  Around him are bottles and jugs of wine. The air has a sour-sweet smell.

“What do you want?" asks the man in the booth.  He suffers a fit of coughing and hacking.

Ten men appear, five at each end of the street. They all wear black hoods. They stop 10’ away from the booth.[/sblock]

[sblock=everyone but Rezak]The party makes their way back to the wharf, encountering nothing else unusual along the way.  You look at the ships, finally noting a small vessel that had not been there earlier - the “Jade Sea”.

It is late. The sun has set and the remaining dusklight is filtering out of the sky. The sea wall and the city are behind. The deckhand, a wizened old man, does not look friendly. He snaps in a screechy voice, “What do you want? Who sent you here?”[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 28, 2010)

[sblock=DM]

_"Hood"-lums,_ Rezak thinks to himself with a smirk. He steps no closer to the man and says. 

"I's gets dis missive and I do be here cuze o' it," he says contempt in his voice. "But ye nay wants me a'here I do be leavin' din."

Rezak stands and waits to see if indeed these where the men who sent for him. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 28, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> [sblock=everyone but Rezak]The party makes their way back to the wharf, encountering nothing else unusual along the way.  You look at the ships, finally noting a small vessel that had not been there earlier - the “Jade Sea”.
> 
> It is late. The sun has set and the remaining dusklight is filtering out of the sky. The sea wall and the city are behind. The deckhand, a wizened old man, does not look friendly. He snaps in a screechy voice, “What do you want? Who sent you here?”[/sblock]




[sblock=non-Rezak]Barek winces a bit at the pitch of the man's voice, but quickly composes himself. "Theosius sent us for a package," the half-orc offers breezily.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 28, 2010)

[sblock=Core Group]
Celythia hangs back, letting Barek do the talking. She figured she'd do her best to remain unseen and out of the way unless her particular brand of talents were needed.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 28, 2010)

[sblock=Core Group]While Barek is talking to the sailor, Caridoc stays with Celythia but keeps looking round to see if anyone is paying any interest to either the group or the ship.

[sblock=OOC]*Perception (untrained):* = +5 (+2 (Keen Sense) +3 (WIS))[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 29, 2010)

[sblock=Rezak]One of the hooded men approaches and says "Don't play dumb. I think you're smarter than you let on. You want a job that can help you get rich, right?"

"Here, put this on." He holds out a black hood. "You are armed?"[/sblock]

[sblock=non-Rezak]The old man nods. "Wait here." He scampers off.

In a few minutes he returns with another man and grins. “Here’s your package, mateys! Heehee, have fun, y’ lubbers!”

“I am Simion Torenescu,” says the other man, a distinguished-looking older gentleman. “I am a statesman. It is important that I reach the Senator’s house in secrecy - and safety. Since you are new to town, you will not draw the attention his bodyguards would. Will you help?”[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 29, 2010)

[sblock=DM] Rezak takes the hood and says, "If'n dis makes me a rich man I is fur it." When asked if he is armed Rezak replies, "As'n much as dis dang city will let ye be I am's."

Rezak then puts the hood over his head and waits for instructions. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 29, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> [sblock=non-Rezak]The old man nods. "Wait here." He scampers off.
> 
> In a few minutes he returns with another man and grins. “Here’s your package, mateys! Heehee, have fun, y’ lubbers!”
> 
> “I am Simion Torenescu,” says the other man, a distinguished-looking older gentleman. “I am a statesman. It is important that I reach the Senator’s house in secrecy - and safety. Since you are new to town, you will not draw the attention his bodyguards would. Will you help?”[/sblock]




[sblock=Rezak-free]Barek raises an eyebrow, but seems otherwise unfazed by the revalation. He bows his head to Torenescu.

"We'll lend what aid we can, master Torenescu," the half-orc says. 

To the others he adds, "We may not draw the normal attention, but neither are we as well-armed as a normal bodyguard detail. I suggest some subterfuge might be helpful. I know a parlor trick which can create a second Torunescu, though we'll need to keep the image close or someone might notice it doesn't generate any footsteps."

((OOC: Silent Image))[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2010)

[sblock=Non-Rezak]Celythia brushes some of her scarlet hair from her eyes and smiles down at Caridoc. She whispers to her companion. "This is an interesting development. We should be cautious."[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 29, 2010)

[sblock=Rezak]"Good. Then come with us."

The man leads the hooded group through many twisting alleys to a dark street corner. Here he turns to speak to you again.

“You are now one of us. If they catch you, they kill you. If you betray us, we kill you. Act in our name but without our blessing, we kill you. Work hard for us and you will prosper. Once with us you cannot leave us.”

A boy runs up to the group and speaks softly to one of the other men.[/sblock]

[sblock=non-Rezak]Torenescu nods. "Excellent."

Suddenly, a number of ragged-looking men - ten in all - approach the base of the gangplank. The men bear bound swords and unbound daggers, but do not raise them. One man steps forward and kneels on one knee.

He says, “Lord Simion, our sovereign master Prince Dimitrios, Ruler of the Beggars, sends us as his solemn oath of homage to the Torenescu. Receive us into your service.”

At this, Simion laughs uproariously, clapping his hands and stamping his feet. “Well said, dog of a beggar,” says Simion. “And so you shall join my bodyguard!"[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 29, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> [sblock=non-Rezak]Torenescu nods. "Excellent."
> 
> Suddenly, a number of ragged-looking men - ten in all - approach the base of the gangplank. The men bear bound swords and unbound daggers, but do not raise them. One man steps forward and kneels on one knee.
> 
> ...




[sblock=non-Rezak]Barek tenses at the approach of so many armed men, and only slightly relaxes as they profess their loyalty to Torenescu. The half-orc hums softly under his breath, looking between the beggars and the statesman.

OOC: Sense Motive +9 on the beggar leader (humming is just fluff for the Versatile Performer class feature that lets him make the check using his perform score) . Seems unlikely that so many men would need to lie to get past the party, but in a city like this, Barek's guard's up...  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2010)

[sblock=Non-Rezak]
Celythia becomes even more concerned as the armed men appear. She shakes her head, and again whispers at Caridoc. "This cannot be good. Something stinks with this latest development."
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2010)

[sblock=DM] Rezak will try and listen in on the conversation. [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 15
AC: 18 T: 14 FF: 14
Init: +4
Fort: +1
Reflex: +7
Will: +0
Dagger(mw) +3(+6) 1d4+1
*Lang:* 
Common, Thieves Cant, Halfling
*Abilities:* 
Sneak(+1d6), trapfinding/Trap Spotter, Evasion
*Traits:* 
Child of the Streets/Magical Talent(Mage Hand 1/day)
*Feats:* 
Catch of Guard, Alertness
*Skills:* 
Acrobatics+7,Appraise+6, Bluff+6, Climb+4, Craft(traps)+6, Diplomacy+5, Disable Device+9, Disguise+8, Escape Artist+7, Intimidate+5, Knowledge(dungeoneering)+6, Knowledge(local)+6, Linguistics+6, Perception+7, Perform(act)+5, Profession(beggar)+4, Sense Motive+6, Sleight of Hand+9, Stealth+7, Swim+5, Use Magic Device +5
*Magic:* 
potions(clw, x2)

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 30, 2010)

[sblock=Rezak]The boy seems to be giving street directions to the man. The boy then walks away.

The hooded man who spoke earlier - apparently the leader - gathers the group and explains "We've been hired to capture or kill an evil nobleman, an oppressor of the common folk, Simion Torenescu.  He is an older man, graying, large eyebrows - I've seen him before.

We'll set an ambush.  No doubt he'll have bodyguards.  Don't fight them if you don't have to - just strike the target then flee.  The man who deals the death blow will get double pay - an extra two hundred gold.  Do you understand?"

The others all say "Yes."[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 30, 2010)

[sblock=Barek]The 'beggar' seems relaxed and in good humor; as far as you can tell, he is telling the truth.[/sblock]

[sblock=non-Rezak]Indicating your group, Simion explains to the 'beggars' "And these skilled adventurers are new in town and have agreed to help us."

"How do you wish to proceed?" he asks you, allowing your group to take the lead in choosing the marching order.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 30, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

[sblock=non-Rezak]







Rhun said:


> Celythia becomes even more concerned as the armed men appear. She shakes her head, and again whispers at Caridoc. "This cannot be good. Something stinks with this latest development."




Barek moves in close to his companions and whispers, "I'm reasonably good at reading a crowd, and these seem to be honest in their intentions. And as we're rather low on martial power, I think it's best to risk it."



> Indicating your group, Simion explains to the 'beggars' "And these skilled adventurers are new in town and have agreed to help us."
> 
> "How do you wish to proceed?" he asks you, allowing your group to take the lead in choosing the marching order.




"We had a notion previously to allow for a forward scout. And it seems these good men are uniquely suited to blending in and doing just that. Perhaps a man forward and behind to signal trouble. Maybe even a pair spread to each side to keep an eye on the alleys? That would still leave a good half dozen men to stay with us. 

"As we're new to town, it's probably best if a few of the locals lead the way. Also ... I have bit of thaumaturgy which might provide us a passable decoy of you, Master Torenescu. Never hurts to confuse any onlooker, I say."

((OOC: scouts fore and aft. Not sure if it's best to hug the buildings or move in the middle with scouts to either side; I'm open to suggestions. Then like I said, a Silent Image of Torenescu out front with some of the beggars, the real Torenescu in the middle with us following behind? I'm not the best tactician, so everyone please feel free to pipe in with modifications))[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 31, 2010)

[sblock=DM] "An in 'ow much to dae man what captures 'em?" Rezak asks thinking fast and not wanting to be part of a group of killers.

He can almost see it now, his friends escorting a "package" at the same time these killers are out on the streets. It looks like they are all in a messy mix of things and getting out of it is going to be difficult. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 31, 2010)

[sblock=Rezak]The man replies "The pay's the same so we're better off going for a quick kill - if we try for a capture we'd probably have to kill the bodyguards first. It's an extra risk.

Maybe you have some doubts that it's the right thing to do.  We all started like you - poor, unemployed, not given a fighting chance by a world controlled by the rich. Well, we gave ourselves that chance, see?  If you're not willing to kill, you won't survive long in this town.  Welcome to the jungle, kid."[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 1, 2010)

[sblock=Non-Rezak]Caridoc is sufficiently uneasy about this new situation that he needs to form his own opinion, even though he trusts Barek's assessment of the newcomers. Therefore, he gives the new arrivals a cold, hard look. Firstly he is trying to assess if the leader is lying. In addition, he is trying to assess how well they would do in a fight and where their weak spots are.

[sblock=OOC]*Sense Motive:* +7. Not sure what skill would be used for the second check. (*Perception (untrained):* = +5 (+2 (Keen Sense) +3 (WIS)))[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 2, 2010)

[sblock=Caridoc]The man seems to be in a good mood; as far as you can tell, he was telling the truth.

The 'beggars' are young men, in reasonable physical shape, you'd guess.  They seem reasonably aware of their surroundings, and move quietly.  Their bound swords are long and thin: rapiers. Their lack of armor is an obvious vulnerability.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 4, 2010)

[sblock=Non-Rezak]Although relived that his own assessment reflects that of Barek, Caridoc has had enough surprises today and is determined to keep an eye on the newcomers. Assuming his normal position at the rear of the main group, he both keeps rear guard and watches the stranger behind him. "I'll keep rear guard as usual." he announces.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2010)

[sblock=Non-Rez]Celythia moves next to Caridoc, assuming a place near the back of the formation as the group prepares to move out.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 9, 2010)

[sblock=Rezak]The group heads out, following the man who recieved the directions.  He leads you to a run-down street next to a stone wall (an ancient ruin, once no doubt part of some larger stucture).

There, you are joined by five more veiled men.  They open two of the buildings and pass longswords to some of the men.  The plan is explained:

This is a wide street and usually fairly deserted, and Torenescu's party is likely to come this way.  The men will hide in two of the buildings and in a cul-de-sac near the wall.  Those in the cul-de-sac will pretend to be playing cards. When the mark passes it, a whistle will be given, signaling the attack.

Rezak can choose which location he wants to be in (one of the v's on the map below; L is the leader):

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..................
..........BBBB....
..........dBBB....
..BBdB....BBBB....
..B..B....BBBB....
..B..B............
..B..B............
..B..B....BdBBXX..
..B..B....BLvvXX..
..B..d....BvvvXX..
..B.vB....BdBBXX..
..BvvB........XX..
..BvvB......vvXX..
..BvvB......vvXX..
..BBdB........XX..
..........BdBBXX..
..........BBBBXX..
..BBdB....BBBBXX..
..BBBB....BBBBXX..
..BBBB....dBBBXX..
..BBBB....BBBBXX..
..BBBd....BBBBXX..
..BBBB....BdBBXX..
..BBBB........XX..
..BBBB........XX..
..................

BB
BB = building

d = door

XX
XX = wall (old fortification, now old ruin)
```
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2010)

[sblock=DM] "Whose be'in ta do in dae whistlin'. I's can't 'ear to wells, so I's likin' ta be near 'em." Rezak lies. A plan slowly forming to hopefully get out of this alive. 

Bluff check = 1d20+6 = 11 [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 10, 2010)

[sblock=Rezak]"Is that so? Stay in here with me, then. I'll make sure you get the message."

The leader places Rezak in the smaller building, just to the east of his own position.  You notice that he now bears a heavy mace, and studded leather armor under his black robe.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

[sblock=DM] Sighing on the inside Rezak takes his postion and waits maybe something will present itself to help get the rogue out of this mess. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 11, 2010)

[sblock=Rezak]After a long and nerve-wracking wait in the dimly lantern-lit building, you hear a whistle from outside. The veiled leader taps your shoulder and says "Now show us what you're worth."

The men fling open the doors and begin to move out, their weapons drawn.

ooc: It's a surprise round; Rezak can now take a move or standard action.

See map:
[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..................
..........BBBB....
..........dBBB....
..BBdB....BBBB....
..B..B....BBBB....
..B..B............
..B..B............
..B..B....BLBBXX..
..B..B..b.B.R.XX..
..B.......B.v.XX..
..B.vB.vvvB.BBXX..
..B..Bvbbv....XX..
..B..BbTbv..vvXX..
..Bv.B.Kb...vvXX..
..BB.BbTA.....XX..
....vbvEc.BdBBXX..
.....v....BBBBXX..
..BBdB.b..BBBBXX..
..BBBB....BBBBXX..
..BBBB....dBBBXX..
..BBBB....BBBBXX..
..BBBd....BBBBXX..
..BBBB....BdBBXX..
..BBBB........XX..
..BBBB........XX..
..................

L = veiled leader
v = veiled man
R = veiled Rezak

b = a dude that looks like a beggar
T = Simion Torenescu? There are 2 of him!

K = Kynar
A = Barek
E = Celythia
c = Caridoc

BB
BB = building

d = door

XX
XX = wall (old fortification, now old ruin)
```
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2010)

[sblock=DM] Move one square to the left, two squares up, and then three squares to the left. And get a good look at the chaos. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 11, 2010)

[sblock=non-Rezak]Simion wants to move quickly, in part because he's drunk a couple of potions "Wizards' armor and the faker's life" he explains - and doesn't know how long their protection will last.

ooc: Will you maintain a peaceable posture, walk through the streets with your daggers drawn, or ...?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2010)

[sblock=non-Rezak]Celythia maintains a peaceful demeanor as she walks at Caridoc's side. She had no need to draw a weapon, as her magic would serve her well enough in a fight.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 11, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

[sblock=non-Rezak]







kinem said:


> Simion wants to move quickly, in part because he's drunk a couple of potions "Wizards' armor and the faker's life" he explains - and doesn't know how long their protection will last.
> 
> ooc: Will you maintain a peaceable posture, walk through the streets with your daggers drawn, or ...?




Barek nods agreement. "The less time we're exposed, the better. But before we go..." the half-orc pulls a bit of fleece from a pouch at his belt, "A little more to pull the wool over an enemy's eyes," he says, blowing the fleece out of his hand. With a snap of his fingers, the fleece disappears in a small flash of fire, and in its place is a duplicate Simion standing silently.

"Up front you," the bard tells the duplicate, which silently takes a more prominent position in the party than the real Simion. "And now, let's get moving."

((OOC: Barek's not likely to keep his dagger drawn for now, either. He'll stick close to the real Simion as a means of helping him maintain the veracity of the double (from there he can see / copy Simion's stride and movements with the double to make it look more believable.))

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 12, 2010)

[sblock=Rezak]Rezak is surprised to see some familiar faces among Torenescu's party!

The veiled leader steps back past Rezak and leads off the action - by casting some sort of spell!  You don't see any visible effects from it.

The veiled men unleash a devastating ambush, bringing down four of the 'beggars'.

There appear to be two copies of Torenescu, and both get attacked, with the nearer sustaining a couple of hits and the further one.

Barek is also struck, and when he is wounded, the 'Torenescu' neaerer to you vanishes.

ooc: Rezak to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..................
..........BBBB....
..........dBBB....
..BBdB....BBBB....
..B..B...LBBBB....
..B..B............
..B..B..R.........
..B..B....B.BBXX..
..B..B..b.B...XX..
..B.......B...XX..
..B..B.vvvB.BBXX..
..B..Bv>9v....XX..
..B..Bbt9v..mmXX..
..B..B.Kbv..mmXX..
..BB.BbTA.....XX..
....v9vEc.BdBBXX..
.....v.v..BBBBXX..
..BBdB.b..BBBBXX..
..BBBB....BBBBXX..
..BBBB....dBBBXX..
..BBBB....BBBBXX..
..BBBd....BBBBXX..
..BBBB....BdBBXX..
..BBBB........XX..
..BBBB........XX..
..................

L = veiled leader
v = veiled man
R = veiled Rezak

> = veiled man + downed beggar

h = beggars' leader
b = a dude that looks like a beggar
9 = downed 'beggar'

T = Simion Torenescu? There were 2 of him! One is now gone.
t = where the other had been

K = Kynar
A = Barek
E = Celythia
c = Caridoc

BB
BB = building

d = door

XX
XX = wall (old fortification, now old ruin)
```
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2010)

[sblock=Opps]Rezak pulls off his hood, fustrated to see his friends caught up in this madness also. He steps up to the hooded leader and brings his dagger out and up to the man's hooded throat. 

"Calls 'em off or ye wills be dae first ta go." Rezak says his voice full of malice. 

[sblock=Actions]
Move: 5' step north
Standard: Ready Action = Leader does anything but call his men off or yells something like you fool at Rezak he gets cut. 1d20+2 = 20, 1d4+1 = 4 
INIT = 14 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 13, 2010)

With 'beggars' to the front, sides and rear, the image of Torensecu nearer the front and the real man being guarded in back, the group makes its way down the dimly lit streets.

After a while, you are heading down a street next to an ancient wall, a ruin once part of a larger structure.  This street is relatively wide and mud-free.

In a cul-de-sac near the wall, a group of four men are playing cards on the ground; a few copper and silver coins are stacked in front of each, with a lantern in the middle. Such impromptu gambling is not unusual in the city, and the 'beggars' don't seem overly concerned. The group moves past.

Suddenly, one of the gamblers whistles loudly, and the doors of a couple of buildings swing open. Black-veiled men bearing swords pour out and surround the group!

Before you can react, the veiled men begin attacking!

Further down the street, one of the veiled men casts a spell, which has no visible effect.

The veiled men quickly bring down four of the 'beggars' with vicious hacks of their longswords.

Both copies of Torenescu, and both get attacked, with the false image sustaining a couple of hits and the real one a sword slash.

Barek is also struck (ooc: 9 damage), and when he is wounded, the Torenescu image vanishes.

The 'gamblers' stand and draw daggers.

One of the veiled man, near the spellcaster, pulls off his hood. It's Rezak! He steps up to the hooded spellcaster and brings his dagger out and up to the man's hooded throat. 

"Calls 'em off or ye wills be dae first ta go." Rezak says, his voice full of malice. 

ooc: The other PCs now act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..................
..........BBBB....
..........dBBB....
..BBdB....BBBB....
..B..B...LBBBB....
..B..B...R........
..B..B............
..B..B....B.BBXX..
..B..B..b.B...XX..
..B.......B...XX..
..B..B.vvvB.BBXX..
..B..Bv>9v....XX..
..B..Bbt9v..mmXX..
..B..B.Kbv..mmXX..
..BB.BhTA.....XX..
....v9vEc.BdBBXX..
.....v.v..BBBBXX..
..BBdB.b..BBBBXX..
..BBBB....BBBBXX..
..BBBB....dBBBXX..
..BBBB....BBBBXX..
..BBBd....BBBBXX..
..BBBB....BdBBXX..
..BBBB........XX..
..BBBB........XX..
..................

L = veiled spellcaster
v = veiled man
m = 'gambler'

R = unveiled Rezak

> = veiled man + downed beggar

h = beggars' leader
b = 'beggar'
9 = downed 'beggar'

T = Simion Torenescu
t = where the image was; now gone

K = Kynar
A = Barek
E = Celythia
c = Caridoc

BB
BB = building

d = door

XX
XX = wall (old fortification, now old ruin)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 13, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> Barek is also struck (ooc: 9 damage), and when he is wounded, the Torenescu image vanishes.




Barek seems shocked for a moment at the wound in his side. When he looks up from it, the usually civilized and controlled bard is no more. He draws his dagger and roars, his half-orc tusks glinting in the dim light, a savage blood-lust in his eyes. "Tear out your heart for that!" he bellows.

[sblock=OOC]I'm horrible at tactics, but trying this: Move action to draw dagger, standard action to make an Intimidate check (1d20+11=18) vs. the closest veiled. DC 10 + HD + Will mod of the veiled. Success leaves the enemy shaken for the round(–2 attack, saves, skill checks, and ability checks). If he succeeds by 5 or more points, the man's shaken an additional round.

HP 6/15
AC 14
Spells: Cantrips (5)(at will, DC 14): Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Prestidigitation
1st level(3)(3/day, DC 15): Charm Person, Grease, Silent Image[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 13, 2010)

Alert and expecting something to happen, Caridoc is not surprised when they are suddenly attacked. What does surprise him his Rezak's sudden appearance. Still time to think of that later, first get rid of the attackers.

Caridoc tugs at the "peace knot" securing his morningstar. What a surprise, it comes undone. Drawing said morningstar, he attempts to bash the nearest veiled thug in the head; with no success as the thug leans back thereby avoid the attack. 

[sblock=OOC]Morningstar Attack, Damage on Veiled attacker (1d20+2=7, 1d6+1=3)[/sblock][sblock="Prepared Spells"]*Racial Innate Spells*
(_) Dancing Lights
(_) Ghost Sound
(_) Prestidigitation
(_) Speak with Animals

*Domain Spells:*
(_) Expeditious Retreat

*0th Level Cleric Spells:*
- Guidance, Stabalise, Resistance, Virtue
(_) (_) (_) (_)

*1st Level Cleric Spells:*
(_) Bless
(X) Sanctuary
(X) Command
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 13, 2010)

The veiled man seems taken aback at Barek's response, shifting into a less certain stance.

ooc: Celythia to act


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2010)

*OOC: Sorry for the delay.*

With little recourse, Celythia falls into a defensive stance, and begins to cast a spell.


*OOC: Cast grease defensively. Aimed to catch as many of the veiled men closest to her as possible.*


----------



## kinem (Aug 18, 2010)

Celythia casts a spell, and a nearby part of the street is suddenly covered with grease.  Of the two veiled men in the area, one slips to the ground.

Kynar draws his curved sword; apparently the 'binding' was not so tight. He steps forward and swings at a veiled man, but misses.

Simion Torenescu draws his own dagger and stabs at the stabs at the man who slipped in the grease, causing a minor wound.  The good news is that the veiled men, like the beggars, don't seem to be wearing armor.

The beggars' leader draws his rapier, and also stabs at the man who slipped in the grease; he draws blood but it's not enough to render the man unconscious.

The southernmost 'beggar ' draws his rapier and, taking advantage of the nearby veiled man's attention being on Celythia, runs the man through. That veiled man goes down.

The 'beggar' near the western building draws his own rapier and stabs at a veiled man, who doesn't quite go down.

The one across from him also draws and stabs, leaving a veiled man wounded.

The northernmost beggar draws his rapier, but instead of attacking the closest veiled man, he heads away from the main action, passes Rezak, and slips past a swing of the spellcaster's mace to arrive on the opposite side of the spellcaster from Rezak, providing a distraction to the veiled leader that surely makes Rezak's threat that much more dangerous.

The veiled spellcaster doesn't call off his men; he starts to do something that looks like it could be concentating to cast a spell, so Rezak lets him have it.  Rezak scores a slash to the man's neck, but it's not quite enough to bring him down as he managed to bend away from the blow a bit.

Suddenly there are two of the veiled spellcaster where before there had been one. Both images swing a mace for Rezak, but miss. 

The veiled men move and attack, mostly missing but bringing down another 'beggar'. Two of them charge after Rezak, and one hits with his longsword. (ooc: 7 damage, Rezak hp 8/15).

The 'gamblers' move in, and one stabs his dagger at a 'beggar', but misses.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..................
..........BBBB....
..........dBBB....
..BBdB...bBBBB....
..B..B...LBBBB....
..B..B...R........
..B..B..vv........
..B..B....B.BBXX..
..B..B....B...XX..
..B.......B...XX..
..B..B...mB.BBXX..
..B..Bv>>.....XX..
..B..B9K9m....XX..
..B..B..bvm...XX..
..BB.BhTAvm...XX..
....v8uEcvBdBBXX..
.....~~7..BBBBXX..
..BBdBvb..BBBBXX..
..BBBB....BBBBXX..
..BBBB....dBBBXX..
..BBBB....BBBBXX..
..BBBd....BBBBXX..
..BBBB....BdBBXX..
..BBBB........XX..
..BBBB........XX..
..................

L = veiled leader
v = veiled man
7 = downed veiled man

> = veiled man + downed beggar

h = beggars' leader
b = a dude that looks like a beggar
9 = downed 'beggar'

T = Simion Torenescu

~ = grease
u = grease + prone veiled man
8 = grease + downed beggar
+ = grease + standing veiled man

R = Rezak
K = Kynar
A = Barek
E = Celythia
c = Caridoc

BB
BB = building

d = door

XX
XX = wall (old fortification, now old ruin)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2010)

Rezak swipes at the leader once more before sliping away from the vieled thugs.

[sblock=OOC] 
So to be sure the caster failed his attempt to cast defensivly correct. And not because Rezak did damage.

This rounds actions:
Attack -  1d20+5 = 12, dmg = 10  that is a flank attack with sneak attack added.
Move - 5' step NW to the leaders left.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 18, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"Take heart, men!" the half-orc calls out, holding his dagger aloft. It gleams with more than moonlight as Barek begins to sing of the strength of the man of the street to defend his home from masked invaders. The melody seems to send a charge through his allies.

[sblock=OOC]Swift action to use Arcane Strike to give his dagger a +1 for the round, then starting bardic performance: inspire courage. All allies +1 attack and damage[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2010)

"Nay see'n wha ye dids!" Rezak exclaims at the masked leader. "Ye gots 'em ta starts croak'n agains!"

Rezak's new vigor towards the fight seems to stem more from the fact that he wants to end it (and thus the singing) quickly.

[sblock=OOC]  [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 18, 2010)

Having failed to hit the thug on his first attempt, Caridoc adjusts his aim and attempts to bludgeon the thug somewhere very painful. This time he connects but unfortunately the thug manages to move his leg in the way of the attack, so that although painful, the attack isn't life-threatening.
[sblock=OOC]Round 2. Morningstar Attack, Damage on Veiled attacker (1d20+2=16, 1d6+1=2)

Kinem: You missed Caridoc's move. Not that it matters has he missed.[/sblock][sblock="Prepared Spells"]*Racial Innate Spells*
(_) Dancing Lights
(_) Ghost Sound
(_) Prestidigitation
(_) Speak with Animals

*Domain Spells:*
(_) Expeditious Retreat

*0th Level Cleric Spells:*
- Guidance, Stabalise, Resistance, Virtue
(_) (_) (_) (_)

*1st Level Cleric Spells:*
(_) Bless
(X) Sanctuary
(X) Command
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 19, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]HM: The caster didn't try and fail to cast a spell. He did something that produced a weak mirror image effect (1 image, so there appeared to be 2 of him) and also attacked (and missed) with his mace in the same round.

gc: I didn't mention Caridoc's action because there was nothing I needed to add to your description of the miss.[/sblock]
Rezak's slash strikes one of the images before him, and it vanishes, leaving only the real veiled spellcaster standing there.

Caridoc strikes a veiled man in the leg, and though hurting, the man stays up.

ooc: Celythia to act


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2010)

Celythia draws her dagger, so as to better defend herself...but she calls upon her inherent abilities to strike, sending an orb of sizzling acid streaking from her fingers toward one of the veiled men.


*Move action to draw dagger, standard action to use Acid Dart (Ranged TOUCH) +4 (1d6+1/x2) vrs Veiled Man 15' to the west/left of her.

Also, with dagger drawn, Celythia should get an attack of opportunity if the prone veiled man attempts to stand (Dagger +1 (1d4/19-20))*


----------



## kinem (Aug 23, 2010)

The dark cloak proves to be little protection from Celythia's blob of acid, as the man dances in pain.

Kynar strikes swiftly with his curved blade, this time bringing down a veiled man with a slash. It's a solid hit and it looks like that man might never get up again.

The veiled spellcaster casts a spell and ... vanishes. "Throw and go!" the order is in his voice, and Rezak can hear the sound of retreating footsteps to his east.

The 'gamblers' throw their daggers at Torenescu, and three of them puncture him.  The old man goes down in a pool of blood.

The 'gamblers' and veiled men retreat as best they can. Three of the now unarmed 'gamblers' leave themselves open to risk of attack as they retreat north, but that gamble pays off as the attacks miss. A couple of the veiled men can only stagger off, including the one Celythia burned with acid. The one in the grease begins trying to crawl away.

ooc: Will anyone attempt to pursue (and if so vs. who / which direction)?

Will there be any stabilization attempts?


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 23, 2010)

Caridoc shout insults at the retreating yobs as he rushes over to the injured Torenescu. "Cowards. Come back and play, we hadn't even started on you yet. You are so ****ed." Arriving at the injured man, he is all business. Deciding not to mess around he lays his hands on Torenescu and channels positive energy into him. Thereby healing some of his wounds. "Those yobs are not going to kill you on my watch." He says. Taking no chances he carefully checks the wounds for poison.

[sblock=OOC]1. Convert _Bless_ in to _Cure Light Wounds_: CLW on Torenescu (1d8+2=4)
2. Use *Heal* (+8) _{Treat Poison}_ to check for poison, treat as necessary.`
[/sblock][sblock="Prepared Spells"]*Racial Innate Spells*
(_) Dancing Lights
(_) Ghost Sound
(_) Prestidigitation
(_) Speak with Animals

*Domain Spells:*
(_) Expeditious Retreat

*0th Level Cleric Spells:*
- Guidance, Stabalise, Resistance, Virtue
(_) (_) (_) (_)

*1st Level Cleric Spells:*
(X) Bless
(X) Sanctuary
(X) Command
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 23, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek's song comes to an abrupt halt as the daggers hit the party's charge. As Cariadoc uses his powers to care for him, however, he regains some sense of composure. 

"We haven't the resources to mount a running battle through the streets, and even if we did we risk the guards. In fact, with the noise we've made, you'd better bind your weapon again, Kynar."

The half-orc turns to the beggar leader, bowing his head. "If it weren't for you and your men, we'd all be dead right now. While my companion stabilizes Master Torenescu, I'd be happy to help you assess your own men. I haven't much healing skill, but I'll lend what aid I can."

((OOC: Barek isn't trained in Heal, though he has a +2 Wis which might help at least until Cariadoc is finished with Torenescu. Actually, if we can get them in a 30 ft. radius, Cariadoc should be able to stabilize them all with a channel energy burst.))


----------



## kinem (Aug 24, 2010)

Caridoc finds Torenescu to be alive, and his magic stops the bleeding, but the old man remains unconscious. The wounds don't seem to be poisoned.

Kynar wipes the blood on his sword onto the dark cloak of the veiled man who he'd just struck down, before attempting to re-'bind' it.

"Thanks ... Let's get on it!" The 'beggars' move to try to help their own.

There are four downed beggars; working together, you get all of them stabilized.

There area also two downed veiled men. "We should save them if we can, for questioning" the beggars' leader declares.

The beggars do what they can.  The one Kynar brought down proves too far gone. The other one is bleeding but the beggars use an improvised tourniquet to save him.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

Disgruntled by the leader's getaway Rezak turns back to join the others. As he walks by the mask he took off and dropped he stoops to pick it up.

Holding the mask in one hand his grip tightens on the fabric before shoving it behind his belt, he won't soon forget this night and the mask will help to remind him.

As he approaches the others he says, "So dis be'n ye new jobs? Ta takes a dagger fur a man ye 'ardly knows?" he says gesturing to Torenescu as the man fights for his life on the cobbled street.


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



HolyMan said:


> As he approaches the others he says, "So dis be'n ye new jobs? Ta takes a dagger fur a man ye 'ardly knows?" he says gesturing to Torenescu as the man fights for his on the cobbled street.




Barek, garments stained with blood and sweat from the just-concluded fight, glares darkly at Rezak.

"And was this yours?" he says in a low voice, "Staging the ambush that brought those daggers close enough to be a threat?"

The half-orc's primal self is clearly struggling to be freed, but with a shake of his head, Barek regains his normal composure.

"Apologies," he says. "Without you to distract the caster, I suspect there would have been a far worse outcome, and what we have it hardly a good one.

"Caridoc, we haven't the means to carry all these men. Once we properly bind the veiled we stabilized, would you be able to channel a healing burst for the lot of them? Hopefully we'll rouse enough of them that we can carry the others."

[sblock=OOC]In game terms, Barek' wants to gather the wounded into the area of effect for a positive energy channel (30' radius, 1d6 healing to all living folks) from Caridoc[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2010)

Celythia sheaths her dagger, but remains alert for any of the veiled men who might return while the others are helping treat the injured.

*OOC: What about the veiled man in the grease? He should have been easily captured. Or was he one of the wounded ones?*


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

Rezak just grunted, no need to explain that he had little time or room to stop this all from happening, as that mattered little he was just glad none of his friends were killed. This masked murderers can be dealt with in time.

As he drags the wounded up towards the gnome he says, "Ets be'n quick. Tae guard be on us 'ike flys tae dung fir ye knows it."


----------



## kinem (Aug 24, 2010)

ooc: Unless Celythia tried to stop him, the guy in the grease got away. He started crawling away as soon as the "throw and go" order was given. Rezak wasn't nearby, and everyone else focused on stabilizing the wounded.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 25, 2010)

Caridoc continues to tend to Torenescu, while at the same time supervising the others attempts to gather the wounded. Once they are arranged to his satisfaction, he takes his holy symbol, concentrates and directs a wave of healing energy at the wounded.

[sblock=OOC]Channel Healing Energy (1d6=2)[/sblock][sblock="Prepared Spells"]*Racial Innate Spells*
(_) Dancing Lights
(_) Ghost Sound
(_) Prestidigitation
(_) Speak with Animals

*Domain Spells:*
(_) Expeditious Retreat

*0th Level Cleric Spells:*
- Guidance, Stabalise, Resistance, Virtue
(_) (_) (_) (_)

*1st Level Cleric Spells:*
(X) Bless
(X) Sanctuary
(X) Command

Channel positive Energy: (X) (_) (_) (_)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 25, 2010)

The wounded men are healed a bit, but the only one to regain consciousness is Simion Torenescu himself.

"Wha? Ah ... Thanks so much for saving me. I won't forget it. I hope we didn't lose anyone?" The old man gets to his feet, though still hurting. "We must keep moving."


----------



## jkason (Aug 25, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> The wounded men are healed a bit, but the only one to regain consciousness is Simion Torenescu himself.
> 
> "Wha? Ah ... Thanks so much for saving me. I won't forget it. I hope we didn't lose anyone?" The old man gets to his feet, though still hurting. "We must keep moving."




"Damn, I hoped that would have settled us," Barek says, checking the smaller-now gash in his side and noting the beggars remain unconscious. 

"I don't want to leave men who helped us helpless like this, but we can't afford to lose the speed carrying them will cause." He looks to the beggars' leader. "If you need to guard your own men, I understand, but if you think a smaller contingent can care for these, we'll gladly take any number you can still spare to aid us. It's clear someone doesn't want our friend here getting where he's going."

[sblock=OOC]I forgot until now that Barek took a hit. D'oh! Well, he'd be in the radius for the channeling, so it's all good. 

HP 8/15
AC 14
Spells: Cantrips (5)(at will, DC 14): Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Prestidigitation
1st level(3)(3/day, DC 15): Charm Person, Grease, Silent Image

Barek's only got one more 1st level cast available, but since it worked as a distraction for a little while last time, he'll likely burn his last one to re-create the silent image when they get going again.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Rezak will make sure he's in that circle to get +2 hp also 10/15  [/sblock]

Rezak eyebrows raise at Barek's outburst about the group being settled with the man. Something to ask them later, wait what was that the leader of the veiled men had said.

_{{"We've been hired to capture or kill an evil nobleman, an oppressor of the common folk, Simion Torenescu."}}_

Rezak wanted no trouble, so he swallowed his comment but made a note to keep an eye on the "evil nobleman". 

"I's be in it nows," he says to the group. "Ans I'lls 'elp. Et's get dis over 'n dones."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2010)

Celythia moves closer to Rezak. "So who were those men," she asks. "What do you know of them?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2010)

"Nut'n" Rezak snaps back quickly. "Dae be'n masked dee 'ole times and nay guid at 'oldin a conversation."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2010)

Celythia raises an eyebrow at Rezak's tone and response, but remains quiet. She turns back to Barek. "Seeing as Simion is the target, and that we sent those veiled assassins fleeing, I doubt these wounded men have much to worry about if we leave them here. Logic dictates that if another attack is made, it will be against Simion and us. We should be on the move, and quickly."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 27, 2010)

Caridoc is disappointed that he did not managed to heal more of the men. Still at least Simon can now walk. Conscious that he is out of cure spells and that it has all the making of being a long night, he decides that he needs to conserve resources. Therefore he does not offer to attempt another heal. Instead he re-ties his morningstar and takes his position at the rear of the party, ready to resume the march.

While Caridoc does not quite agree with Celythia's analysis, he is not daft enough to say anything out loud. Instead he simply says "Ready when you are."


----------



## kinem (Aug 30, 2010)

The beggars' leader considers. "I don't know if they'll regroup, but I agree that Simion is the target. Sam, Barn, you're with us. The rest of you, guard the wounded, and get word to the Roaming Inn when you can."

The three 'beggars' take up positions around the real and fake Torenescus, along with the party, and you resume the dangerous march.

There is some traffic in the muddy streets. You don't see any hooded men but the group does attract curious stares ... and you don't know, really, what the hooded men would look like without their cloaks and swords.

After what seems like hours (but is probably much less), you make it to a wealthy neighborhood.  Here, for the first time on this trip, you see city guard patrols of a half-dozen swordsmen each; they seem quite regular here.  The guards seem taken aback but stand aside and let the Simions' party pass.

The old man directs you, and soon after you arrive at a small mansion.  Simion knocks, and the door opens; the servant recognizes him.

"Wait here" Simion Torenescu says, and vanishes inside. After about ten minutes, he emerges with two other men.  The men carry sacks, and hand one to each of you.  The hefty sacks clink suggestively. They also hand sacks to the beggars but those look different.

"I will be safe here" he tells you. "Thank you. You will be contacted whenever we need your services. I think you will be well satisfied with how we treat those who serve us well. Good night. Oh, one more thing - it's possible that the Watch may give you trouble for this night's work. If they do, I'll deal with it. That may take some time, but I take care of my own."  He and the two men go inside and close the door.

The 'beggars' take their leave. The leader grins and tells you "Good work. I'm Mario, by the way. I have a feeling we'll run into each other again." The three 'beggars' take off without further ado.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2010)

"Bah!" Rezak says throwing his hands in the air and stalking off. " 'Ike we'n needs mure trouble wit dae guard."

"Ye knows wat dat man be 'bouts. Dem beggars confirms it," he says waving to were the men just slinked off into the shadows. "He is nay guid fir us ta be'n sure."

[sblock=OOC]Rezak doesn't say much as the group heads back to the inn, fustrated by getting mixed up in the events of the city. Once they reach the inn that the majority of the group stayed in, Rezak reminds them that the hooded men know about this place and should be on their guard. He returns to his room and in the morning will meet everyone for breakfast. 

I am hoping to get through this night for a little leveling up this game is like two weeks from being a year old LOL. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> "I will be safe here" he tells you. "Thank you. You will be contacted whenever we need your services. I think you will be well satisfied with how we treat those who serve us well. Good night. Oh, one more thing - it's possible that the Watch may give you trouble for this night's work. If they do, I'll deal with it. That may take some time, but I take care of my own."  He and the two men go inside and close the door.




Barek smiles. "Any help is always welcome, Master Torenescu," the half-orc says with a bow. "Glad to be of service."



> The 'beggars' take their leave. The leader grins and tells you "Good work. I'm Mario, by the way. I have a feeling we'll run into each other again." The three 'beggars' take off without further ado.




"Barek Fhald," Barek says. "Well met, Mario. Your help was invaluable. I wish your comrades a speedy recovery."



HolyMan said:


> "Bah!" Rezak says throwing his hands in the air and stalking off. " 'Ike we'n needs mure trouble wit dae guard."




"It hasn't occurred to you, I gather, that Simion Torenescu might be inclined to deal with _all_ of our trouble with the guard given that we just saved his life? So, yes, more trouble now, but possibly none at all coming out the others side. Not a bad trade."



> "Ye knows wat dat man be 'bouts. Dem beggars confirms it," he says waving to were the men just slinked off into the shadows. "He is nay guid fir us ta be'n sure."




Barek frowns, his features growing stern. "Let's see: while we were accompanying a rich man who's apparently won the hearts of the poor so much that they were willing to lay down their lives for him--and how often have you seen that?--you were off prancing about with a group of ruffians who seem to feel no qualms about mounting a full-scale assassination attempt in the middle of the night. 

"It strikes me that one of our associations is certainly 'nay guid,' but I'd take a fair amount of issue with whose that is."

His anger is clearly mounting, but as he finishes, Barek shakes his head, throws up his hands dismissively, and walks the rest of the trip back to the inn silently as Rezak does.

The half-orc is forced to concede that Rezak's concerns about a follow-up attack, however, may well be warranted. He suggests a simple watch rotation in the hallway outside their rooms to help alert them to trouble in the night[/COLOR]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2010)

Ceylthia smiles at Rezak as Barek walks away. "Look on the bright side, my friend...at least you got paid." With that she moves to catch up with the half-orc.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 31, 2010)

Taking his sack, Caridoc nods his thanks to Simion. He then assumes his usual position of rear guard and starts the walk back to their inn, listening to the others having their discussion but not joining in.

Once back at the inn, Caridoc is apprehensive about Barek's plan.  "A single guard in the corridor can easily be sneaked up on and overcome. Also, it does not prevent an assassin from climbing in the window. I hate to suggest this as it will mean an uncomfortable night. Still rather that then waking up dead. I suggest we all stay in one room. Barricade the door and have two guards while the other two use the beds to rest. Ceylthia needs her rest to be learn spells, so that leaves three of us to stand watch."


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



ghostcat said:


> Once back at the inn, Caridoc is apprehensive about Barek's plan.  "A single guard in the corridor can easily be sneaked up on and overcome. Also, it does not prevent an assassin from climbing in the window. I hate to suggest this as it will mean an uncomfortable night. Still rather that then waking up dead. I suggest we all stay in one room. Barricade the door and have two guards while the other two use the beds to rest. Ceylthia needs her rest to be learn spells, so that leaves three of us to stand watch."




Barek shrugs. "I've never been much of a tactician," he says. "If Celythia is comfortable with all of us in the room, it seems the safest prospect, I'd say."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2010)

Celythia nods. "That is fine. I'd much prefer sharing a room with all of you to waking up with my throat slit." She pauses, and then smiles, catching her own comment. "Though I guess in that case I wouldn't be waking up at all."


----------



## kinem (Sep 1, 2010)

The party heads away from the Senator's house. You quickly realize that ... you don't know the way back.  The quality of the buildings and streets seems lower the further you go.

You come upon an inn, The Dancing Sword, and fortunately are able to get semi-clear directions there from a grumpy old half-elven man.

Eventually, you start to recognize the neighborhood around the Tea Rex. Nearing the inn, you notice a handful of men hanging out on the street a couple of blocks ahead. They seem to stare at you as you approach.

One of the men has red hair - and he seems to be their leader, as he makes some sort of hand gesture. Suddenly they head down a side alley. When you arrive and look there, they are gone.

The dining room of the inn is nearly empty, and you head up, squeezing into a single room.

During the night, you hear some noise in the hall. It sounds like a man walking around, which is fairly unusual but could just be a drunken guest at the inn trying to find his room.  The noise soon stops.

Finally, morning comes.

ooc: anyone look in the sacks?

ooc: Level up!

Feeling refreshed from sleep and confident from last night's victory, you head downstairs - only to find the watch. Four watchmen are there, none of whom you recognize.

"We have a warrant for his arrest" they explain, moving to restrain Kynar. "The charge is murder - with an unbound weapon. If he's innocent, then don't fear, the judges will determine that."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2010)

[sblock=HUZZAH!]







kinem said:


> ooc: Level up!



...[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> Eventually, you start to recognize the neighborhood around the Tea Rex. Nearing the inn, you notice a handful of men hanging out on the street a couple of blocks ahead. They seem to stare at you as you approach.
> 
> One of the men has red hair - and he seems to be their leader, as he makes some sort of hand gesture. Suddenly they head down a side alley. When you arrive and look there, they are gone.
> 
> The dining room of the inn is nearly empty, and you head up, squeezing into a single room.




After the party finally manages to find their way 'home,' as the door closes, Barek allows himself a sigh of relief.

"Now, what do you suppose the payment is for a night like this one?" he says, opening his sack from Simion.



> Feeling refreshed from sleep and confident from last night's victory, you head downstairs - only to find the watch. Four watchmen are there, none of whom you recognize.
> 
> "We have a warrant for his arrest" they explain, moving to restrain Kynar. "The charge is murder - with an unbound weapon. If he's innocent, then don't fear, the judges will determine that."




Barek's green skin pales a shade as the men move to arrest Kynar.

"Go with them for now," he whispers to his companion. "This isn't entirely a surprise. I'll see about sending word to Torenescu."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2010)

Celythia remains quiet as Kynar is arrested. She had suspected that his flashy swordsmanship and arrogant attitude were going to get him into trouble, and it appeared that she was right. Hopefully Barek was correct, and Simeon would be able to help; still, a short stint in a cell might be exactly what was called for to rid the elf warrior of his brashness.


----------



## kinem (Sep 2, 2010)

For a moment, it looks as if Kynar might try to foricibly resist arrest. His hand almost involuntarily drifts towards his sword.

The impulsive elf nods at Barek's words, however, and allows the watchmen to place manacles on his wrists. They also disarm him, and in so doing, discover the nature of his sword's "binding".

"We may call the rest of you in for questioning, so don't leave town. If you stay elsewhere, leave word with the innkeeper. Good day." The watchmen leave.

"Gods" the innkeeper says. "Well, oatmeal then?"

[sblock=ooc]Each of the heavy sacks you got last night contains 500 gp. Kynar's is still in the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2010)

Celythia laughs lightly as the guards leave, and shakes her head. "How many times have we been told not to leave town now? Three? Or is it four?" At the innkeepers words, she nods. "Yes, some oatmeal, please. And tell me goodman, is there anywhere nearby that would sell arcane scrolls or spellbooks?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



Rhun said:


> Celythia laughs lightly as the guards leave, and shakes her head. "How many times have we been told not to leave town now? Three? Or is it four?"




"As many people as seem to want us around, you'd think we'd be getting a parade or the key to the city," Barek quips.



> At the innkeepers words, she nods. "Yes, some oatmeal, please. And tell me goodman, is there anywhere nearby that would sell arcane scrolls or spellbooks?"




Barek nods his interest in breakfast, as well. "With our luck, who knows when we'll have a chance to stop and eat again?"


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 3, 2010)

*Leveling Up*

Caridoc is on last watch and as the sky brightens he leaves the fighter on watch and starts his morning devotions. He is shocked and elated to find that Desna has granted him extra spells this morning. He reasons that his current activities have found favour with his god and he resolves to continue in the same vain.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 3, 2010)

Still feeling good about having his god's favour, Caridoc comes down to breakfast with his friends. However, his high spirits are quickly deflated as the guards come to arrest his reckless friend. Silently agreeing that Barek is correct in urging Kynar to go quietly, he keeps silent until the guards start to lead Kynar away. "Don't worry, we'll eh" He breaks off what he is about to to say, as he realises that it could sound like they are going to break Kynar out of jail and continues weakly "do what we can to get you off."

Once Kynar and the guards have left, a much more subdued Caridoc sits down to his oatmeal. "Right. What do you think we should do next? We also need to rethink our standard marching pattern"


----------



## jkason (Sep 3, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



ghostcat said:


> Once Kynar and the guards have left, a much more subdued Caridoc sits down to his oatmeal. "Right. What do you think we should do next? We also need to rethink our standard marching pattern"




Barek chews on some oatmeal as he thinks, then after swallowing finally says, "Well, I think the first order of business is to send word to Simion and hope he can do something for Kynar," Barek says. "After that, I'd say we pick up where we left off last night: trying to track down this red-haired shipwright that Rezak says may have bought the same drink as our kobolds."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2010)

"Were'n we 'eft off be wat ye all be'n doin' work for dat snake last nite." Rezak says quitely from the corner. It appears he still holds a little grudge from the events last night.

"Firm wat's I hears he be nay guid fir all who knows of 'em. An'a nay need tae be worrin' over dee red headed ship-writer, he did 'inds us."


----------



## jkason (Sep 3, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> "An'a nay need tae be worrin' over dee red headed ship-writer, he did 'inds us."




((OOC: Sorry, but I'm actually not sure what Rezak's saying here (specifically what "did 'inds us" means. ))


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] "did 'inds us." - "did finds us", I usually just take away the first letter of a word to give it Rezak's accent. Which refers to this:


> Nearing the inn, you notice a handful of men hanging out on the street a couple of blocks ahead. They seem to stare at you as you approach.
> 
> One of the men has red hair - and he seems to be their leader, as he makes some sort of hand gesture. Suddenly they head down a side alley. When you arrive and look there, they are gone.




I could be wrong but in my RP gut I don't think so.  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 3, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



HolyMan said:


> "Firm wat's I hears he be nay guid fir all who knows of 'em. An'a nay need tae be worrin' over dee red headed ship-writer, he did 'inds us."




Barek raises an eyebrow. Completely ignoring reference to last night's unpleasantness, he replies, "Well, if he has done so, he hasn't seen fit to introduce himself," Barek says. "So we still need to talk to him to see if he can lead us anywhere."

[sblock=OOC]







HolyMan said:


> "did 'inds us." - "did finds us", I usually just take away the first letter of a word to give it Rezak's accent.




Well, I knew there was a letter missing, I just had no earthly clue what letter it was  I figured Barek, between long association with Rezak and being rather linguistically-inclined as a bard, wouldn't have the same problem I was having. Thanks for clarifying. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 3, 2010)

Rhun said:


> "Yes, some oatmeal, please. And tell me goodman, is there anywhere nearby that would sell arcane scrolls or spellbooks?"




The innkeeper thinks. "Magic, eh? Well, down at South End is the Magicians' Guildhall. Never been there. I reckon if anyone in town would have that stuff, it'd be there."

He goes to the kitchen and brings oatmeal, water, and bowls.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 4, 2010)

Caridoc sits waiting for his oatmeal while considering what he could buy with his reward. At the same time is was aware of the others talking but is not really listening. Just as he concludes that there is nothing he really wants at the moment and that he will save the money to put towards some new armour, Rezak mentions that the red haired man had been lurking outside last night. This triggered a number of thoughts in Caridoc which came flooding out in a sort of verbal diarrhea. "Akiros Sonnos here, your right, why didn't I pick up on that, if he found us he must belong to one of the innumerable societies that plague this town, as he knows about us he'll either be hard to find or well protected probably both, there again he might just ambush us, we better be on our guard, well even more than usual" Pulling himself together he says to Rezak "Did you notice anyone hanging around when you can here this morning?"


----------



## kinem (Sep 8, 2010)

[sblock=HM]Did Rezak stay with the others? In any case, he saw nothing unusual this morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2010)

"If we have some time today, I would like to make a trip to the Magician's Guildhall," says Celythia, waiting for her breakfast. "With our payment from last night, I may be able to add a couple of useful spells to my repertoire."


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek nods. "After last night, any edge we can get would be most welcome," he agrees. "I think the guildhall should be our first stop."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 9, 2010)

Caridoc interjects. "OK. But we had better go in battle formation. Are you OK at the front Barek, or would you prefer if I go first and you go rear guard?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



ghostcat said:


> Caridoc interjects. "OK. But we had better go in battle formation. Are you OK at the front Barek, or would you prefer if I go first and you go rear guard?"




Barek chews on some oatmeal a moment, thinking, then shrugs. "In this town, we seem as likely to be taken from any side, so I'll take the lead. At the very least, maybe a half-orc out front will discourage too much direct confrontation.

"And if someone's to be felled, I'd rather you were still around to patch me up than down yourself," Barek adds with a wink.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2010)

"Aye, if'n we be goings din 'ets be goings." Rezak mutters setting down his empty bowl.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 10, 2010)

Caridoc finishes his breakfast but decides he can't get away with licking the bowl. So he reluctantly puts his spoon down. stands up and say "Ready when you are."


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek finishes his own meal with the others, then stands ready to depart.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2010)

Celythia eats more slowly than the others, but less, so she finishes roughly the same time. "I'm ready."


----------



## kinem (Sep 11, 2010)

After getting rough directions from the innkeeper, once again the party heads south - the same general direction as the docks - but you reach a large street (Drake Street, he said) and turn more towards the west.

This route still has plenty of mud and occasional crowds and unpleasant odors, but it's better than the poorest neighborhoods you saw yesterday.

You need to ask directions a couple of times, but eventually you make it to a small fort-like structure in a very old part of the city. Signs proclaim this to be the Mages' Guildhall.

The door is not locked, and inside you find a reception room, with four young people (a male human, a male elf, a male gnome, and a female human) poring over scrolls and books around a rectangular table.

"Hello. Can I help you?" the gnome inquires.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2010)

Celythia walks forward and smiles at the gnome. "Good morning, Master Gnome. I'm in search of arcane magics to add to my spellbook, and it was indicated that this was the place to seek such knowledge."


----------



## kinem (Sep 14, 2010)

The gnome smiles back at Celythia. "Good morning, Mistress Elf. I'm Whipple. Whip, for short. Which I am.

To purchase Guild spells, you have to be a member. I'm an apprentice, I don't make the rules. They don't want to sell dangerous spells to those 'evil necromancers' you hear about in the bards' tales, you see.

To become a member, they interview you, make you swear not to use magic for illegal activity, and there's a fifty gold lifetime fee. You must agree not to sell or give spells to non-members. If you get arrested or a warrant is issued, you get kicked out. Also, you may be called upon to provide services as needed. Usually that means if you have a spell a high-up needs, you have to sell a copy to him at standard rates. In emergencies, you agree to defend the Guild, and the city."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2010)

Rezak stands leaning with his back to the wall inside the door arms folded. After hearing the little man's rules and regulations he mumbles to himself. 

"Just a wastin' r tims."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 14, 2010)

Caridoc looks at Celythia and rolls his eyes as the gnome reads out the list of rules and regulations. However, he knows its not his call, so he keeps quite.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 14, 2010)

"And my name is Celythia, Whipple. Whip." The elf maid smiles at the gnome. "What other benefits come with guild membership?"


----------



## kinem (Sep 15, 2010)

"You get to use the library and study areas. And, while it's not a formal benefit, other members are more likely to help you out if you need it."


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"If the interview won't take too long, it might be worth it," Barek whispers. "With everything that's going on, we could use every bit of leverage we can get if it means someone actually cooperates with us in this town."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2010)

"It sounds like a fair trade, for fifty gold."


----------



## kinem (Sep 16, 2010)

"I'll show you where to go, Celythia. Anyone else want to join?" The gnome hops down from his stool.

He leads you down a hall to a room where three older human men are discussing an arcane point (literally).

ooc: No need to roleplay the interview process. You have to explain why you want to join (so I want o statement on that), accept the rules, and pay the fee.


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> "I'll show you where to go, Celythia. Anyone else want to join?" The gnome hops down from his stool.




Barek shakes his head. "I know a trick or two, but I'm hardly a proper mage. I leave that in good Celythia's hands."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2010)

"This shouldn't take long," says Celythia to the others, and then she follows the gnome to meet the three older human wizards. When asked her reasons for joining, she pauses to think for a few moments before responding.

"I am Celythia Andrenia, of Clan Callarii, a travelling wizard of some small power. Fate has landed me in your fair city, with little means of increasing my knowledge, both mundane and arcane. So, I have sought out your guild and look to join, both to share the knowledge and power that I already posses, as well to learn from you and your library, to increase my own knowledge."


*She'll pay the fifty gold, and agree to abide by the guild's rules.*


----------



## kinem (Sep 17, 2010)

The three wizards greet Celythia and introduce themselves: Drurrin Waxforth the Thirteenth of the Unblinking Eye (an illusionist, and not above practicing coin tricks at the table), Arthur Hoss (who smiles the most), and (the oldest of the three and apparently most respected) John Horter.

They confer among themselves, and then accept Celythia into the guild. They fill out a couple of forms and give her a small scroll which declares her membership. "Welcome to the guild."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 19, 2010)

Caridoc spends the time, during which Celythia is being welcomed into the guild, gossiping with Whip (in gnomish). He is trying to find out more information about the various factions in the city. He will not talk about the various problems that the party have encountered.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2010)

Celythia thanks the wizards for her membership, and returns to join the others. She nods and smiles at them. "I've been accepted into the guild."


----------



## kinem (Sep 21, 2010)

Whip converses with Caridoc in gnomish. Content to let him deal with the strangers, the young humans absorb themselves in their studies.

[sblock=Caridoc]You chat with Whip and try to steer the conversation towards the factions. "I don't trust any of 'em" he says. "The Torenescu think they're so high and mighty. Money's all they care about. The Radu are worse: They lie and cheat any chance they get - never buy from them, I say. Now the Vorloi, they're the upstarts. They've been trying to win the Duke's favor. So far they've avoided trouble, but I reckon they don't much care how they gain power, as long as they do. You want to keep out of trouble, stay away from the lot of 'em."[/sblock]
When Celythia returns Whip says "Welcome to the club, Celythia. So you want to do some business? In the guild, arcane spells of common difficulty - you know, like the sleep spell - are typically sold for twenty-five gold. You looking for something in particular?"


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 21, 2010)

[sblock=Gnomish]"So we have the old money, the new money and the wannabes. That covers the upper stratum. How about the other end, the beggars, thieves and assassins?"[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 22, 2010)

[sblock=Caridoc]"All I know is, don't go out alone at night. Oh, and rumor is, crooks in this town are more organized that you'd think. Like, if a merchant pays off the right folks, and don't ask me who, he's safe. If not, he's toast. Lucky for me, the guild keeps the magic business safe."[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 22, 2010)

At this point Caridoc attempts to negate any suspicion by changing the subject to the incident at yesterday's procession then on to more general gossip.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2010)

kinem said:


> When Celythia returns Whip says "Welcome to the club, Celythia. So you want to do some business? In the guild, arcane spells of common difficulty - you know, like the sleep spell - are typically sold for twenty-five gold. You looking for something in particular?"





"Actually, I was hoping for a couple of spells of slightly higher difficulty. Notably, _Knock_, _Mirror Image_, or _See Invisibility_?


----------



## kinem (Sep 28, 2010)

"Spells like that are usually one hundred fifty. If you want, Celythia, I'll help you round 'em up - if you have that kind of money."


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> "Spells like that are usually one hundred fifty. If you want, Celythia, I'll help you round 'em up - if you have that kind of money."




"You're welcome to my share for expenses if you have need, Cylethia," Barek offers. "There's little I need to buy at the moment."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 29, 2010)

kinem said:


> "Spells like that are usually one hundred fifty. If you want, Celythia, I'll help you round 'em up - if you have that kind of money."




"I'll just take the Knock spell at the moment," she decides, counting the coin out from her pouch of gold.


----------



## kinem (Sep 30, 2010)

Whip chuckles. "I'm not the seller, y'know. Come on, let's see what we can find."

He takes Celythia to the library, and finds a wizard - an intense, dark man named Pike - both willing to sell the knock spell and with his spellbook on him. Celythia studies it and is able to understand it well enough to copy it into her own spellbook.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2010)

Celythia thanks Pike, and pays him the asked for amount of gold for a copy of the spell. Then, she takes her leave, thanking Whip on the way out. Rejoining here companions, she smiles. "Sorry for the delays my friends, but perhaps my membership within the guild will be of aid in the future."


*OOC: I removed 200 gp for Celythia's character sheet.*


----------



## kinem (Oct 7, 2010)

ooc: What now - back to the docks?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 7, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Time of day? And besides the red haired guy who else are we after?? Thought there was someone else also. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 7, 2010)

By the time Celythia is finished copying the spell (over an hour), it feels like lunchtime.

[sblock=ooc]There was some talk of contacting Simion Torenescu about Kynar's arrest.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 7, 2010)

"So the docks to search for old red-head next." Caridoc says as he heads for the door. Once at the door, he looks out and checks to see if the guild is being watched.

[sblock=OOC]*Perception (untrained):* = +5 (+2 (Keen Sense) +3 (WIS))[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 7, 2010)

"Aye, dat be'n what we shuild be doin' next." Rezak says as he exit with the others.

Outside he keeps an eye out for followers as well, not wanting another dagger thrown at him from the dark.


----------



## jkason (Oct 7, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"Back to the search, then," Barek offers. He bows his head in thanks to Pike before exiting. 









*OOC:*


If we can hand wave 'sent a message to the senator on Kynar's behalf,' I'd like to do that just for the sake of consistency in RP, but if it'll be a significant detour, it seems wasted energy, since that whole complication was really an excuse to write him out of the adventure, anyway, so it's sort of a given we'd fail to get him released at least until whatever epilogue might occur to the adventure.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2010)

"Indeed," says Celythia, ready to get back underway.


----------



## kinem (Oct 8, 2010)

ooc: Assuming you ask at the guildhall, you find that the mages sometimes send messages to prominent citizens, and have a system in place. It's possible to have a sealed letter delivered to Simion Torenescu for 8 gp. That's actually a good deal as you don't really know where to find him. Unless you decline, I'll assume you split the cost.

The journey back to the docks takes a long, tiring time, as you have to cross some crowded, muddy neighborhoods.  You are more than ready for a good meal!

Finally, you recognize the streets near the docks, near the inn where you inquired yesterday.  The streets are not so crowded here this afternoon.

Suddenly, something flashes past, just barely missing Caridoc.

A hooded man is standing on a side street and furiously cranking his crossbow for another shot. He's about 150' away from you.

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 8, 2010)

Caridoc plods along behind the others, quietly muttering to himself that it was past his mealtime and he was hungry. Suddenly something flashed passed his ear and he forgot his hunger and automatically entered combat mode.

Quickly reviewing his current spells he decided that he doesn't have any offensive spells that could reach that far. Instead he mutters a brief pray and all his companions feel a lot braver.

[sblock=OOC]Cast _Bless_ Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects. Lasts 30 rounds.

Kinem: Appologies, I thought I had previously posted my daily spells. here they are now[/sblock][sblock="Prepared Spells"]*Racial Innate Spells*
(_) Dancing Lights
(_) Ghost Sound
(_) Prestidigitation
(_) Speak with Animals

*1st Level Domain Spells:*
(_) Longstrider

*2st Level Domain Spells:*
(_) Remove Paralysis

*0th Level Cleric Spells:*
- Guidance, Detect Poison, Resistance, Virtue

*1st Level Cleric Spells:*
(X) Bless
(_) Divine Favor
(_) Command

*1st Level Cleric Spells:*
(_) Aid
( ) Spherical Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 8, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]I'm wondering what's behind Caridoc's sudden sex change [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 8, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> Suddenly, something flashes past, just barely missing Caridoc.
> 
> A hooded man is standing on a side street and furiously cranking his crossbow for another shot. He's about 150' away from you.
> 
> ooc: PCs to act




As Caridoc's magic affects him, Barek smiles. "Feels like a good song," he says, then falls silent, running toward cover as he draws his dagger.









*OOC:*


Since bless and inspire courage both give morale bonuses, I don't believe they stack, so no point starting a bardic performance. Draw weapon as part of movement, and since he's down a side street, I assume there must be buildings at or near the corners. Double move as necessary to give Barek as much cover or concealment as he can from those buildings while trying to also close some of the gap between them. Will add an initiative roll after posting


----------



## kinem (Oct 8, 2010)

*OOC:*


No need to roll individual initiative. I roll group initiative. I guess we haven't had that many combats 















*OOC:*


http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/bard#TOC-Inspire-Courage-Su-

A 1st level bard can use his performance to inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to perceive the bard’s performance. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 *competence bonus *on attack and weapon damage rolls.


----------



## jkason (Oct 8, 2010)

*OOC:*


Sorry, forgot how we were doing initiative in this one. And d'oh! Well, I did see a morale bonus, it just wasn't on the attacks heh. If possible, then, I'll start Barek singing if he can do that and find cover.


----------



## kinem (Oct 9, 2010)

ooc: OK. It's a morale bonus in 3.5, btw.

Barek ducks into the recessed entryway of a bread-bakery as he begins singing an inspiring song.

ooc: Celythia, Rezak to act


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2010)

"I's get'n tired of be'n shoots at every darn day in dis city." Rezak mutters to noone inparticular. He then starts looking around to make sure the would be assassin is alone.

[sblock=OOC] Perception to see if I notice the red haired dude or any other masked men about. Delay until I know the crossbowman is alone. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 10, 2010)

You see some other people on the street but they're all starting to run for cover or trying to dissappear indoors.

Other than the shooter you see no other hooded men, and you don't see any red-heads either.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2010)

"Flush 'ems out. I'll takes dae rear." Rezak says moving cautiously.

[sblock=OOC] Then Rezak will go into Total Defense and start moving towards the building. Once there and not in crossbowman's line of sight he will run around to the back to cut off his escape. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2010)

*OOC: Sorry for the delays, I've been insanely busy lately. And the slowness of EN World every time I log in lately doesn't help.*


Not having the proper spells prepared for such a long distance encounter, Celythia rushes to the side of the street to find cover.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Glad it's just not me. Thought my computer had caught a cold. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 15, 2010)

The hooded figure fires another bolt at Caridoc, and this one comes even closer to injuring the gnome as it deflects off of his chainmail armor.

The attacker, who stands alone in a T-shaped intersection, begins reloading.

The street - which is about 20' wide, though narrower near the attacker's intersection - quickly clears of bystanders.

ooc: I take it that Rezak is going to go between buildings to an adjacent street if he can (and yes, he can at certain points) and try to sneak up on the attacker. Which side does he take (left or right, as viewed when facing north towards the shooter)?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Will take the left(west) and when I close to within say 60' will approach more cautiously using stealth. Within 30' will charge "not literaly" into combat. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 15, 2010)

*OOC:*


Is Barek close enough for a charge at this point? I really need to pay more attention to spell ranges when picking.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 15, 2010)

Caridoc briefly considers unshipping his crossbow and exchanging shots with the attacker. But then remembers that Kynar is in jail for murder. So instead he starts running straight towards the crossbow man as fast as his little legs will carry him.

[sblock=OOC]4*20' = 80'[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 15, 2010)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is Barek close enough for a charge at this point? I really need to pay more attention to spell ranges when picking.




ooc: You need to be within range of a double move (60') for a charge. Current range is about 150'. You can run towards the attacker and attack next round.


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2010)

kinem said:


> ooc: You need to be within range of a double move (60') for a charge. Current range is about 150'. You can run towards the attacker and attack next round.












*OOC:*


Wasn't it 150 to start with, before Barek started moving in the first round? I think he should be around 30' closer. I'd originally taken a double move, then modified it to start his singing. 120' might actually put him in range to run to melee range, though, yes? If he can do that while the assassin's reloading (thus setting himself up for an AoO if the man tries to fire), lets do that. If not, double move with appropriate cover, maintain bardic performance as a free action.


----------



## kinem (Oct 17, 2010)

ooc: OK, but even if Barek can get adjacent to the shooter, the shooter could avoid an AOO by taking a 5' step next round, so I'll assume Barek does the double move.

ooc: Celythia to act


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2010)

kinem said:


> ooc: OK, but even if Barek can get adjacent to the shooter, the shooter could avoid an AOO by taking a 5' step next round, so I'll assume Barek does the double move.




Works for me.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2010)

As she sees her companions moving to engage the man, Celythia delays. She didn't want to catch a bolt, so instead she would wait for her companions to melee with the assailant.


*OOC: Delay or do nothing this round.*


----------



## kinem (Oct 21, 2010)

Seeing Barek and Caridoc heading his way, the hooded crossbow shooter withdraws around the corner (to the west).

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Hey that's where Rezak is. Can I set an ambush or if he is headed in the opposite direction can I reach him this round. Will run if Rezak has to. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 21, 2010)

Caridoc has no choice but to continue to run toward the corner where the attacker disappeared.

[sblock=OOC]Double move: 4*20' = 80'

This should get him to the corner and 10' down the road.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek's song falls away as he sighs. "Fine. It's a chase, then. So I'll get a little faster than I ought to be," the half-orc says. He pulls a bit of fleece from his belt pouch and blows it off his palm. As if caught by a heavy gust of wind, the fleece flies forward, spreading into a spiderlike web in a roughly humanoid shape, then finally filling in to take on the appearance of Barek himself (only now bearing the greataxe Barek himself still has bound) as it lands just ahead of the corner the assassin ran round. As Barek moves forward, his double clears the corner, 'looking' down the alley.

[sblock=OOC]Ending bardic performance, casting Silent Image. Trying to place it such that the assassin won't see it forming but rather have it look like Barek managed to a surge of speed to round the corner. Mostly hoping to goad him into firing again so he either has to stop to reload or go without ranged weaponry.

The spell's a standard action, so go ahead and take his move action to get 30' closer to where the assassin's retreating.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Known]Used (1st): 1/4
Cantrips (6)(at will, DC 14): Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Prestidigitation, Flare
1st level(4)(4/day, DC 15): Charm Person, Grease, Silent Image, Hideous Laughter[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 21, 2010)

ooc: Placeholder post. I'll update later.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2010)

Peering around the corner, and seeing the crossbowman withdraw before her companions' charge, Celythia quickly follows after the rest of the group.


----------



## kinem (Oct 22, 2010)

*OOC:*


As I should have noted, it's best not to post IC after a placeholder post until the update. The placeholder is there because my update could change the situation for you.







As Caridoc passes the corner, three arrows whistle in quick succession, as the hooded men with shortbows have been waiting for this.  One arrow gets past the gnome's chainmail, causing a minor wound. (ooc: 6 damage)

The original crossbowman has begun fleeing to the north.

Meanwhile, Rezak is sneaking around the block. The building near the shooters is wider than the rest of the buildings on the street he's taking, and he can't see what's going on yet.

ooc: Barek and Celythia see Caridoc get shot, and may change thier posted actions for the round.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2010)

Celythia moves down the alley toward Caridoc, keeping up against the side of the building and making the best use of cover that she can.


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2010)

*OOC:*


Probably best to get to Caridoc sooner rather than later, so I'll drop the spell and instead go for a double move for Barek.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that the two ambushers are within 130'[/sblock]

To say Caridoc is annoyed by the hooded men's ambush, is an understatement. However, he half expected it and so is not surprised. Caraidoc stops in his tracks and casts a spell, causing a starknife to appears in front of the man whose bolt hit him. At the same time he says "Desna does not like people who attack her priests and she has a long arm.". The knife then moves rapidly to slash the man across the abdomen, causing a bad wound.

[sblock=OOC]Cast Spiritual Weapon (1d20+5 to-hit, 1d8+1 damage)[/sblock][sblock="Prepared Spells"]*Racial Innate Spells*
(_) Dancing Lights
(_) Ghost Sound
(_) Prestidigitation
(_) Speak with Animals

*1st Level Domain Spells:*
(_) Longstrider

*2st Level Domain Spells:*
(_) Remove Paralysis

*0th Level Cleric Spells:*
- Guidance, Detect Poison, Resistance, Virtue

*1st Level Cleric Spells:*
(X) Bless
(_) Divine Favor
(_) Command

*2nd Level Cleric Spells:*
(_) Aid
(X) Spherical Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 23, 2010)

Rezak rounds the corner, from the next street over (behind the bowmen), and sees the confrontation now occurring.

Caridoc's ghostly starknife draws blood as the bowman starts to shriek in pain and shock, then collapses unconscious to the ground, and begins to bleed out.

That's enough for the other ambushers, who take off to the north as fast as then can.

ooc: Will you pursue, stop to help the dying bowman, or ...?


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 24, 2010)

Caridoc hurries over to where the hooded man is dying and starts working on the wound to stop it bleeding. Once he has the bleeding under control, he assesses the men to see what would be needed to bring him back to consciousness.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 25, 2010)

Rezak doesn't follow the assilants but instead moves as fast as he can to where the gnome works on the wounded man. 

"Makes sure 'e don't dies," the rogue says watching the roof tops and alley ways for signs of trouble. Rezak makes sure that Caridoc can concentrate on his work and not worry about an arrow to the gut.

"We be need'n sume answers."


----------



## kinem (Oct 25, 2010)

ooc: Does everyone stay?

Caridoc finds studded leather armor under the man's black robe. He is able to stabilize the bleeding man using his knowledge of field medicine.

Meanwhile, Rezak spots no more assailants.


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*









*OOC:*


Sorry, missed an update in there. Barek will stay with the others rather than continue pursuing and risk more reinforcements. He'll keep watch with Rezak.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2010)

Celythia stays nearby, keeping her eyes open for trouble. She was certainly starting to find this city most unwelcoming.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 26, 2010)

Caridoc looks up from working on the attacker and say "He's stable but won't come round on his own for a while." Looking around at the street they are in, he continues "Rezak. have you come across a nice alley, where we can have a bit of privacy?"


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2010)

ooc: The street where you are now is currently deserted, though there are no doubt onlookers through the windows of the surrounding buildings.

There are a few small, low-traffic streets within a few blocks, such as the one Rezak first took when circling around.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

" 'Ets take 'em backs 'ere afore we wakes his arse up." Rezak says gesturing to the alley he had just come from.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 27, 2010)

"OK. Can you and Celythia help our friend while Barek and I will keep guard." replies Caridoc.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2010)

Celythia nods her head, and moves to help drag the unconscious man into the deserted alley.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2010)

Rezak checks the man's pockets before helping to get him out of sight for a little questioning.

_


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2010)

[sblock=Rezak]The man bears a dagger and has 4 gp in his pocket.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

"Bah!" Rezak complains tucking the dagger into his belt and then tossing the coins into the dirt. "Sume-un else can 'ad those. He be deservin' tae be penniless fur attack'n us."

Helping get the man out o' sight he looks to Barek. "Guid orcs or bads dis tims?" he asks with a grin.

_


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



HolyMan said:


> Helping get the man out o' sight he looks to Barek. "Guid orcs or bads dis tims?" he asks with a grin.




Barek chuckles. "Well, if I can charm him, I think we can be far more certain the information he's giving us is reliable, though if he manages to resist, I can always growl and bear the fangs, yes? Caridoc, shall we wake up our new friend?"


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 3, 2010)

"Let me have the wand and I'll heal him while you get ready to charm him." Caridoc responds.


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2010)

Barek nods, handing over the wand while preparing to cast his charm as soon as their assailant's eyes open.

"And remember, no threats if this works, or the whole thing crumbles."









*OOC:*


I have the worst memory block about that flipping wand. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 3, 2010)

Checking that everyone is ready, Caridoc touches the man with his wand and heals some of his wounds.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2010)

Rezak tries to look non-threating.

_


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2010)

Celythia merely stands back and smiles gently.


----------



## kinem (Nov 4, 2010)

The man clutches his stomach as he comes to, then looks around and sees you. He sighs and says "Look, this was nothing personal. You guys defied the Veiled Society. If you don't want any more trouble, skip town."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 4, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] LOL not an option, LOL Did the spell go off. I almost posted Rezak kicking the man, to tell him just that. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


I'm with HolyMan in that it's not clear to me that Barek cast his Charm Person?


----------



## kinem (Nov 4, 2010)

ooc: Barek didn't cast it. The guy is just talking, perhaps 'cause he's a bit intimidated given the situation.


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"No need to worry, we're all friends here. We all understand business is business," Barek says with a smile, extending his hand in friendship. Those sensitive to such energies may feel the subtle shift of arcane energies in between the half-orc and the would-be assassin.









*OOC:*


Charm Person. DC 15 Will save


----------



## kinem (Nov 4, 2010)

[sblock=Barek]The spell seemed to work.[/sblock]

The man extends his hand back. "Good to hear that."

He stands up. "Well, thanks for not taking it out on me, but I wasn't kidding. Leave town. You guys have a price on your heads - two hundred gold apiece - that's what I was after. I promise I won't attack you again, but others will.

So am I free to go?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"Oh, but we really need your help, friend," Barek says. "What more can you tell us about this Veiled society? Exactly what was it we did that so angered them? And where were you to meet them to collect your bounty if you had managed to kill us?"


----------



## kinem (Nov 5, 2010)

The man looks around at the group.

"Well, I understand that _he_" pointing at Rezak "joined the Society then betrayed it. As for the rest of you, you fought it and foiled an assassination. I have to say though, I guess there must be more to it.

We were told that you might come poking around the docks today. That's how we found you.

You seem like a decent guy but I won't slit my own throat for you. If I tell you where the meeting is, they'll know it was me. I would skip town too, but I wouldn't get far with no money. If I had a couple hundred gold, might be I could."


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> "Well, I understand that _he_" pointing at Rezak "joined the Society then betrayed it.




Barek glares darkly at Rezak, but doesn't interrupt the continuing narrative.



> "You seem like a decent guy but I won't slit my own throat for you. If I tell you where the meeting is, they'll know it was me. I would skip town too, but I wouldn't get far with no money. If I had a couple hundred gold, might be I could."




Barek pats his belt pouch. "Well, might be I came into a couple hundred gold recently, but I think maybe you can probably tell us more than just about a simple meet for that, surely? The society seems to have an awful grudge against the Torenescu clan. And then there's that unseemly business with Lucia Vorloi and those kobolds managing to wander about town unseen. Smart guy like you has to have had his ears open and heard a bit about some of that, yes?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2010)

Celythia moves her hand to cover her smile. Even under the influence of a charm spell, the rogue was trying to milk them out of money.


----------



## kinem (Nov 6, 2010)

"Well, honestly, I don't know what the Society's beef is with the Torenescu, but it's a real feud for sure."

The man ponders. "Lucia Vorloi's murder could have been a Society hit. I'd guess it was and done to frame the Torenescu. But that ain't more than a guess.

I don't know anything about kobolds.  Little dog-men, right?

Well, the meeting's tonight. And it's a formal one, so all the high-up's'll be there. So that's all I got. Deal or no?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 7, 2010)

Rezak had had enough. He launches at the man drawing his dagger and putting it up under his scraggly chin.

"Ye will be gettin' nuff'n shiny frum us but dis! Ye bag of chicken bowels!" the rogue says in a serious tone.

"Since I been 'ere, dees veiled men has been pushin me's around. Well it ends now! Ye tell me were I can a 'inds em or I will be use'n me gold tae pay a priest to be ask'n ye dead corspe!" 

[sblock=OOC] Well unless he is level 5 and has a WIS of 20 (or some other combo there of) I think that Intimidate should get us what we need. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 7, 2010)

ooc: intimidate

The man is visibly _shaken_ by Rezak's threat, and his shoulders slump.

"In that case" he says "I'm a dead man either way. If I tell you and can't skip town, they'll catch me soon enough. Might as well get it over with now, that way at least the priest'll get some gold out o' you."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 7, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
_Success_: If successful, the opponent will: 

give you information you desire [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 7, 2010)

[sblock=HM]


> Success: If successful, the opponent will:
> - give you information you desire
> - take actions that do not endanger it




The opponent will not "give you information you desire" if that is an action that will endanger him. That's why I quoted the SRD.

This is obvious from the spirit of the situation: The opponent _always_ acts in the interest of his own goals. If you intimidate him, he will likely believe that it's in his interest to cooperate by telling you information. If he believes that doing so would endanger him, that can over-ride his interest in cooperating, especially if his real attitude is hostile to you.

Like the real-world Mafia, the Veiled Society has a strict code: betray them, and they'll target you. So he has reason to be afraid. That's why he didn't just talk even though he was already friendly to Barek due to the charm spell.

Don't try to rules-lawyer this one, HM.

Roleplaying always trumps dice. If you can persuade him that he's better off by talking, then he will. He won't if he believes he's dead either way.



> Action
> Using Intimidate to change an opponent’s attitude requires 1 minute of conversation.




You really didn't do it that way, so I went with more of the demoralize effect, but it wouldn't have changed the outcome.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 7, 2010)

[sblock=kinem] Then Rezak will attempt to slit his throat. Since the blade is already there and he only has alittle HP left he should fall. So you can post Rezak taking the dagger blade across the man's throat and him falling to the ground. I have a great RP responds to that. OR you can roll init and have whoever wins init roll an attack. Although Rezak is armed and he is not. Either way this guy is going to die as an example that Rezak isn't a goodie goodie to be messed with. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 7, 2010)

ooc: rolls to follow


----------



## kinem (Nov 7, 2010)

Rezak attempts to slit the lowlife's throat. However, his blade catches on the leather armor beneath the man's robe, and doesn't spill the man's blood this time.


----------



## kinem (Nov 7, 2010)

Before Rezak can try again, the man attempts to withdraw from the situation and flee.

ooc: Rezak will not get an AOO on the fleeing man, but others could. I'll assume that Caridoc and Barek are close enough, though they might prefer to let him go. What will you do?

PCs then to act.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 8, 2010)

Caridoc watches as Rezak attacks the thug and automatically sticks his foot out in an attempt to trip him as he flees. As Caridoc was in two minds as to whether to let him escape, his attempt was half-hearted at best and the thug just jumps over his foot and keeps going.


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek sighs as Rezak loses his patience and he feels the charm evaporate. When the rogue actually tries to murder the group's captive, the half-orc loses his own. He flicks a bit of butter at the ground on which the pair stand, whistling an odd trill. The butter spreads out into a slick on the ground, threatening to send both men flying off their feet.

"Rezak, you hot-blooded buffoon, we've spent all our time here trying to convince the locals we aren't murderers! What is wrong with you?"









*OOC:*


Casting Grease, DC 15 Reflex save or fall prone, explicitly trying to get *both* the assassin AND Rezak in the effect. Success means they'll still have to make an Acrobatics 10 check to move if I read the description correctly.


----------



## kinem (Nov 8, 2010)

ooc: Barek acts after the thug, so I'm going to see if he can trip the thug (roll below). If he does, he can then cast the spell and catch both in the effect; if not, he must decide what to do as the thug will have retreated too far away.

Normally flat-footed characters can't make AOOs but I'll allow it in this case because you would certainly have already been on guard for any escape attempt by the thug.

edit: So the trip attempt failed. What does Barek do?


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2010)

kinem said:


> edit: So the trip attempt failed. What does Barek do?












*OOC:*


Hrm. Well, at this point I think Barek would consider the assassin something of a lost cause; the charm's been broken, and he's not escaping with any more information than his compatriots did, so there's no extra risk for his having left. 

So, choosing between a prisoner he may have to protect from his own party member and castigating said party member for engaging in acts Barek himself finds to be Evil, I'll pick the latter. Rezak Reflex save DC15 or fall prone, Acrobatics 10 to move half speed


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2010)

Celythia simply backs away from the fracas, shaking her head at Rezak's hot-tempered actions.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2010)

Rezak's feet fly out from under him as the spell takes effect. Arms flailing to no avail the foul tempered rogue lands hard on his arse in the alley way.

He watches as the others half-heartedly try to help stop the would be assassin, and he just sits there staring at them after the man turns a cirner and is gone.

"Well'n if ye be try'n tae butter me's up, I could have told ye tae save yerself dae trouble." He says still sitting, not wanting to act the fool by trying to stand. He cross his arms and waits for the coming arguement without much enthusism.


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



HolyMan said:


> "Well'n if ye be try'n tae butter me's up, I could have told ye tae save yerself dae trouble." He says still sitting, not wanting to act the fool by trying to stand. He cross his arms and waits for the coming arguement without much enthusism.




Barek looks ready to fly into a rage-filled rant, but composes himself. Saying in a voice filled with low menace, "From what we just heard, we may only have today to solve this mess, so I'm not wasting the time with the fight. Know this, however, Rezak: I am no villain, and will not suffer them. If you ever try to murder a helpless prisoner in my presence again, you and I will have a reckoning, blackheart."

With that, he flicks a finger and the greasy area beneath Rezak dries up.

"Docks, yes?" he asks the others.









*OOC:*


Just so's we're clear, this is IC animosity only. Barek and Rezak seem built to be at odds. Don't want to spend too much time on it, though, and lose the plot.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 9, 2010)

Caridoc is not particularly outraged by Rezak's actions. Although he is annoyed that he had spoilt the prospects of getting any information out of the rogue. Still no use crying over spilt milk.  Giving Rezak a exasperated look he says "Ready. lets go find the old red-head.".


----------



## kinem (Nov 9, 2010)

As the man flees north, he thanks any gods that will listen, for his near-miraculous escape.

ooc: You leave the man's bow & arrows, dagger, and the four coins, in the alley?

The still-hungry party heads back to the docks. Mostly the same ships are there as yesterday, including the one under repair, though there are a few new ones and a couple that have left. Gruff-looking laborers carry crates on and off of the cargo ships. One of the cargo ships looks to be about to set sail, with men raising the sails and doing other last minute chores.

The passenger ship under repair next to the small pier looks about the same as before. The sign still declares "Haahr under repair due to attack by Giant Sea Serpent. Sail for Thyatis next month. That is safe route, expect no trouble."

Looking at the lumber and crates nearby, you realize that someone has moved things around since yesterday. A plank leads onto the deck of the ship.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 10, 2010)

Caridoc says "Looks like our friend is at work. Lead on Barek." nodding at the gangplank.


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek nods, then his demeanor takes on an obvious swagger as he moves up the makeshift gangplank. 

"There a scurvy dog about here name of Akiros Sonnos?" he calls out jovially.


----------



## kinem (Nov 10, 2010)

Barek's call is answered only by the lapping of waves against the side of the boat.

On board, you see planks and boxes. There's a small door that would lead into the bridge area but it's closed. It seems dark inside.

You also notice a couple of empty bottles.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2010)

"Aye," Rezak says nodding to Cardioc. "Dat drunkerd be 'ere." He finishes picking up a empty bottle.

Rezak looks determined like he has set a course and now has to follow it, no matter what it does to him.

_


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2010)

Celythia continues to follow along quietly.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 11, 2010)

Caridoc trusts the others to search the ship and watch his back. Meanwhile he positions himself at the top of the gangplank and continually scans the docks.

[sblock=OOC]*Perception (untrained):* = +5 (+2 (Keen Sense) +3 (WIS))[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 11, 2010)

[sblock=Caridoc]You see that some of the workers are watching you. One of them puts down the box he's carrying and starts heading towards a builiding across from the docks.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek's brow furrows, and he moves over to examine the bottles, trying to match them to the vintage they've been hunting in connection to the missing kobolds.


----------



## kinem (Nov 12, 2010)

The empty bottle that Rezak picked up indeed appears similar to the one you found earlier.

The other bottle is plain and still contains a few drops of what smells like wine, but doesn't seem very good.


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek frowns. He holds the bottle aloft to the others and nods to indicate it's what they were looking for. Then his eyes fall on bridge door. He draws his dagger and raises an eyebrow to the others to see if they have any objection to his moving in that direction. If not, he listens briefly at the door to see if he can hear anyone on the other side.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 12, 2010)

Caridoc keeps scanning the docks but pays particular attentions to the building where the worker vanished. In a quite voice, he says to anyone whose close "Are we nearly finished here because we may soon have company."


----------



## kinem (Nov 12, 2010)

You hear no noise coming from behind the door.


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek tries the door, standing back in case of ambush, and scans the room beyond. 









*OOC:*


Barek has Darkvision, so I don't think he needs a light source to do this


----------



## kinem (Nov 13, 2010)

The door proves to be locked.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 13, 2010)

Rezak mumbles something under his breath when he notices that Barek can't open the door. He slips his pack off his back and pulls at a leather tool roll. Unrolling it quickly he chooses a few tools and then gives the lock a good look before trying to open it.

OOC: Rezak has Trapspotter Perception +8


----------



## kinem (Nov 13, 2010)

Rezak doesn't see any traps on the door.

The lock is of average quality, and he manages to unlatch it quickly.

Inside the cabin, there's enough light streaming in from the forward windows to see by.

To the aft is a small table with a couple of benches attached. There's another empty bottle on the table, and a crumpled scrap of paper on the floor.

Near the stem is the wheel and various navigational instruments. 

In the middle, a narrow stairway leads below decks.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2010)

Celythia steps up next to Caridoc, mentally noting which of her magics might be useful should they get into trouble here.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

Rezak creeps quietly to the top of the stairs and tries to see if he can hear anything coming from below.

*OOC: rolls pending.*


----------



## kinem (Nov 17, 2010)

[sblock=Rezak]Downstairs seems dark and silent.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

"Lookin' empty as dis botttle round 'ere." Rezak says shaking the wine bottle he is holding. "Shuild we be check'n sumewhere else."
_


----------



## kinem (Nov 18, 2010)

Outside, a group of dock workers begin to converge towards the boat. They bear no weapons as such, but do carry wooden planks that could be used as clubs.

The breeze picks up, gently rocking the boat and moving the crumpled paper on the floor towards the stairs.


----------



## jkason (Nov 18, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> Outside, a group of dock workers begin to converge towards the boat. They bear no weapons as such, but do carry wooden planks that could be used as clubs.
> 
> The breeze picks up, gently rocking the boat and moving the crumpled paper on the floor towards the stairs.












*OOC:*


So sorry for all the delays! Hopefully things are getting less hectic for me in RL.







Barek moves to the paper, examining it quickly as he notices the gathering crowd. 

"Might be time for a quick exit or a quicker tongue," he says of the crowd.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 18, 2010)

Caridoc sees the dockworkers moving towards the ship and turns round to tell the others. Seeing that Barek already knows they are coming, he turns back round and grabs hold of the gangplank; in case it should become necessary to pull it in. "If we have finished here, I suggest a quick exit." he says.


----------



## kinem (Nov 18, 2010)

The dock workers approach. In the lead is a large man who appears to boast some orcish heritage.

"You guys shouldn't be here. Get off that boat!" he declares.

[sblock=Barek]On the dirty scrap of paper is scrawled "blue water mead hall tonite".[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 19, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek quickly crumples the paper and shoves it in his belt pouch, then presents an innocent smile to the dock workers.

"Apologies, gentlemen!" he says. "We'd been told a lost acquaintance of ours was working aboard this vessel, and we'd been oh so eager to catch up with him that I'm afraid we may have been rude in our entry. Let's be on our way then, yes, friends?" he says to his fellow party members, heading to the gangplank showing nothing but contriteness and good humor.


----------



## kinem (Nov 19, 2010)

"Don't come back! This ain't a social club" the big worker declares.

If the party leaves now, the men make no move to stop them.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2010)

Celythia follows after Barek, glad that the group wouldn't have to get into more trouble by brawling with a group of dockworkers.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 20, 2010)

Rezak leaves quietly leaving the empty bottle and making sure none of the dockworkers regonize him.

[sblock=OOC] After the run in with the assassin Rezak would walk around with his hood up alot more and keep from looking people in the eye.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 20, 2010)

Caridoc follows the others as they leave the ship. Again acting as rear guard. In addition, he keeps an eye on the dockworkers. he briefly considers blessing them but decides not to push his luck.


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek nods contritely and moves with the others away from the ship. Once they're far enough away to avoid being overheard, he shares with them what he found:

"I think we need to find 'blue water mead hall,'" he says. "Our red-headed friend is meeting folks there tonight. Seems a coincidence if this veiled society is meeting the same time and it isn't there."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 22, 2010)

"In which case I suggest we find out where it is now. Then we can go straight to it tonight. However, lets try to be subtle about it. Any idea how we go about it. We tend to stand out and don't really know anyone we can trust." says Caridoc


----------



## Rhun (Nov 22, 2010)

"That sounds like a solid plan. As far as directions, perhaps we should just ask a shopkeep or townsperson what this Blue Water Mead Hall resides." As they move away from the docks, Celythia's eyes scan for someone they can perhaps ask. Someone not a dock worker.


----------



## kinem (Nov 22, 2010)

There are some shops in the waterfront district, including some food vendors, and light foot traffic. A sad old man begs for change on one street corner, and is mostly ignored by passers-by.


----------



## jkason (Nov 23, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



ghostcat said:


> "In which case I suggest we find out where it is now. Then we can go straight to it tonight. However, lets try to be subtle about it. Any idea how we go about it. We tend to stand out and don't really know anyone we can trust." says Caridoc






kinem said:


> There are some shops in the waterfront district, including some food vendors, and light foot traffic. A sad old man begs for change on one street corner, and is mostly ignored by passers-by.




Barek leans his head in the direction of the beggar. "Seems to me the most reliable folk we've encountered were our beggar friends from last night." 

He reaches into his belt pouch and pulls out a gold piece as he moves to the ignored old man. Assuming none of the others stop him:

"Prince Dimitrios' blessings on you, grandfather," Barek says as he approaches and shows him the coin. "We were wondering if you could tell us where the Blue Water Mead Hall is? And perhaps if you knew him if you might let our friend Mario know we'll be trying to take care of old business there this evening?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2010)

Celythia nods as Barek approaches the beggar, and then turns her eyes back to their surroundings.


----------



## kinem (Nov 23, 2010)

The old beggar squints at Barek.

"Well I don't know them or you. You're an orc, son? Well, maybe one of the good ones, heh. Well, I know the mead hall. Lousy beer, but good size for the money. If you'll give me that coin, an' one more like it, I'll walk you there. I'll know the way when I see it, but damn if I could tell you lefts nor rights."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Hood up Rezak will take the next to last spot in the group. After daggers and arrows coming at him from the dark he will feel safer near the center.


----------



## jkason (Nov 24, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> The old beggar squints at Barek.
> 
> "Well I don't know them or you. You're an orc, son? Well, maybe one of the good ones, heh. Well, I know the mead hall. Lousy beer, but good size for the money. If you'll give me that coin, an' one more like it, I'll walk you there. I'll know the way when I see it, but damn if I could tell you lefts nor rights."




Barek hums a moment, studying the beggar, before flipping the coin to him.

"Half now, half when we get there. Seems fair to me, yes?"









*OOC:*


If his Sense Motive check actually tells him the beggar's lying and is just looking to rip the party off, let me know and I'll amend.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 24, 2010)

Caridoc follows on at the back as usual. For some reason he does not quite trust the beggar and so is alert for an ambush.


----------



## kinem (Nov 29, 2010)

"Thanks. And fair's fair."

The old man gets to his feet, and begins walking. He seems to limp a little, and takes frequent stops to rest. When he gets to a corner, he hesitates for a moment, then chooses a direction. "I think ... I mean, it is this-a-way."

This pattern continues for some time. You pass various people along the muddy way, some of whom give you hard looks, but that is no different from the way it's been all over the city.

Finally, though, you're in front of a large building, with a prominent sign declaring "Blue Water Mead Hall". Bagpipe music drifts out from the tavern.

The old man holds out his hand.


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek flips the beggar a second coin with a nod. When the man has left, he turns to the others. 

"Now, do we want to take a look inside? If this society has people here, they'll likely know us on sight. I have no disguising magics, and if we go in now, they may move the meeting. 

"Now that we've marked the place, I think it might be best to see if we can't encourage some help. Torenescu might be able to help us out, especially if we let him know these are the folks who wanted him dead, and might have had a hand in his niece's death. 

"There are also the beggars, though I'm not entirely sure how we might contact them. Torenescu might be our best lead there, as well."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2010)

"If we are going to leave to enlist aid, we should also set a watch on this place," says Celythia.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 30, 2010)

Caridoc says "I agree it would be a good idea to keep watch. But its the same objection to going in. They'll likely know us on sight and if they spot the guard, they'll spook."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 30, 2010)

Rezak would love to go in and crack some heads, but knows better than to suggest it. He waits quietly as the others talk keeping an eye out for daggers or bolts pointed at him from the dark.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 30, 2010)

Celythia nods at Caridoc. "True, though our friend Rezak may be capable of blending into the shadows and watching the place unnoticed. What say you, Rezak?"


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Rezak looks to be thinking on it. "Oh I's cuild watch 'em but shuild it be in dayskies or just frum dae shadows."

[sblock=OOC] Which I will leave up to kinem. Rezak has some extra gold to go and buy a new outfit and then could watch disguised or just find a corner. I will be back around in three weeks have fun (but not to much without me) till then. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 2, 2010)

"I's got an idear" Rezak declares.

He decides that the surest way to be ignored in this town is simple: ask for money. He'll buy an old robe and apply some makeup and powder to make himself look old and grey, then wander to the street in front of the inn and set up shop as a beggar on the side across from it.

ooc: What will the rest of the party do in the meantime? You've skipped lunch by now.


----------



## jkason (Dec 2, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek's stomach growls as the party leaves Rezak on guard duty.

"We should grab something quick to eat, and either make our way to the senator, or try to get him and the beggars a message."









*OOC:*


How far is it back to our Inn? I know we had the means to send a message from there. Alternately, how far to the safehouse with the senator?


----------



## kinem (Dec 2, 2010)

Rezak grabs (ooc: well, buys) a breadstick from a vendor and eats it before heading to the street in front of the tavern.

ooc: It's roughly 2 hours to either location. Not that far as the crow flies, but it is through the muddy, confusing and crowded streets.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2010)

"Let's grab a bite, and then start with Torenescu," says Celythia. "We'll probably need his help to contact the Beggars anyway."


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 8, 2010)

Caridoc's stomach started grumbling at the mention of food. "That's a good idea. Especially the food. Lead on."


----------



## kinem (Dec 9, 2010)

Food for sale is fairly easy to find, though in this neighborhood, its quality often leaves much to be desired. Not surprisingly, though, semi-fresh fish is available here and it forms the basis of a satisfying meal.

Finding your way back to the senator's house is a bit more confusing in the twisting, often unmarked streets of the city. Eventually, after a long and tiring walk and getting sometimes conflicting directions at various points, you do find it.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2010)

"Well, no sense wasting any more time," says Celythia, moving up to the front door and pounding on it with her fist.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 11, 2010)

Caridoc watches the group's back all the way to the Torenescu residence. Once there he continues to keep a good lookout.


----------



## kinem (Dec 13, 2010)

[sblock=Caridoc]As far as you can tell, you were not followed.[/sblock]

The door opens and a guard opens it, his sword drawn. He looks over the party. "Good evening. Ah yes, Torenescu's hired guards. What can I do for you?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> [sblock=Caridoc]As far as you can tell, you were not followed.[/sblock]
> 
> The door opens and a guard opens it, his sword drawn. He looks over the party. "Good evening. Ah yes, Torenescu's hired guards. What can I do for you?"




"We were hoping to speak to the good Master Torenescu on a matter of some urgency," Barek responds.


----------



## kinem (Dec 13, 2010)

"Master Torenescu has concluded his visit here with Senator Eipistlo" the guard replies. "I trust you've tried his own house already?"

When informed otherwise, the guard sighs and says "New in town, eh? Three blocks that way, then turn left. Second house on the left."

When the party reaches Torenescu's house - which is about as big as the Senator's - and knocks there, an armed guard answers the door.

"Good evening. What do you want?" he asks.

When you ask to speak to Torenescu he informs you "Master Torenescu is out for the evening. If you leave a message, I'll make sure he gets it upon his return."


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek looks to the others a moment for objections, and assuming there are none, says to Torenescu's guard, "You can let the Senator know that we expect to see his friends with the interesting fashion sense tonight at the Blue Water Mead Hall, and we thought he might like to join the celebration we have planned."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2010)

Celythia simply shakes her head. Things were never easy in this city.


----------



## kinem (Dec 15, 2010)

"Very well, I'll tell him that" the guard replies, and shuts the door.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2010)

"Well, that accomplished little to nothing," says the elf maid. "It looks like we are on our own for this one."


----------



## jkason (Dec 15, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek sighed as the door shut.

"Indeed," he agreed with his elven companion. "Though I suppose we've always been on our own since entering, temporary alliances or no. Too bad your guild membership didn't come with free scrying services.

"I've no idea how to contact our beggar friends otherwise, or Theosius. And, honestly, with all the tangled alliances in this city, I'm not entirely sure he's on our side. Or whose side we're really on."

The half-orc shrugs. "Nothing more to do than rejoin Rezak, I suppose. Shall we?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2010)

"After you, then," says Celythia with a smile. The elf was starting to wish for a nice, hot bath, a glass of fine wine, and a spellbook to read. All this traipsing about the city was just starting to become annoying.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 16, 2010)

"Oh no, not more walking." says Caridoc "My feet are killing me." Never-the-less he takes up his position at the back of the party.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2010)

Celythia smiles at the gnome. "I certainly prefer soft grass beneath my feet."


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

Rezak tries to take up the best vantage point to keep an eye on the comings and goings of the tavern patrons.

OOC: back btw.


----------



## kinem (Dec 21, 2010)

[sblock=Rezak]Disguised as an older beggar, most of the people on the streets ignore you. You receive a few coppers and a few taunts.

As the evening wears on, more people make their way in to the tavern, mostly men, and some leave. The crowd seems fairly ordinary for a low-end tavern where dock workers might hang out. The bagpipe music stops for a while, then gets going again.

You do see a red-haired man come down the street and go inside. He's alone and expressionless.[/sblock]
The party makes its way back to the Blue Water Mead Hall, and sees Rezak in his old beggar disguise. You might have overlooked him, but since you expect him to be there and know him well, it's not hard to realize that it's him.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

"I tink r'boy be insides," Rezak says joining the others. "If'n I were he I would get rid o'dat red headed banner I always be walkin' bouts wit."


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2010)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek keeps his distance from Rezak, and hopefully any direct sight lines on the Inn. Instead, he mutters a brief cantrip so that they might converse at a distance. Rezak finds himself hearing the following as if the half-orc were whispering it directly into his ear. "We had no luck finding the senator, though I'm hoping the message I left may yet draw him here with some measure of reinforcements," Barek tells Rezak. "I'm not keen to enter now, if only because I think we might have a chance to catch far more of the conspirators if we let this meeting take place."

Barek will convey anything Rezak says over the magical link to the others, and likewise transmit their input to Rezak. 









*OOC:*


Message cantrip


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2010)

Celythia remains quiet, content to let her other companions make the plans.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 23, 2010)

Caridoc assumes his normal function of guard and keeps a lookout for anyone paying attention to the party. At the same time he sees if there is a desurted ally, they can lurk in. 

"But were do we wait. We're currently standing out from the crowd." he says.


----------



## kinem (Dec 25, 2010)

There's an alley (and really, all of the streets around here are little more) around the corner, which isn't quite deserted as there are some kids playing there.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 27, 2010)

Celythia nods at the nearby alley. "Perhaps there?" she says.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 28, 2010)

"Not mees" Rezak says to Cardioc's comment through the spell. "I'll stay ana watch. Ye all keeps out o'sight in dae alley."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2010)

Celythia moves into the alleyway to continue the discussion with her companions.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 31, 2010)

Caridoc follows the others into the alley and positions himself so he can see the street, while keeping to the shadows.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 4, 2011)

"Wells, wha'n ye all be tink'n." Rezak says to them through the spell. "I tink dat red 'aired brat be in dare, we shuild get to 'em a fore he gets aways again."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2011)

Celythia finds herself nodding in agreement with Rezak. "Normally I'm all about avoiding a confrontation, but there is definitely something strange going on. And we need to get to the bottom of it. If there is a chance he knows anything, then I say we go and find out what he knows."


----------



## jkason (Jan 5, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



Rhun said:


> Celythia finds herself nodding in agreement with Rezak. "Normally I'm all about avoiding a confrontation, but there is definitely something strange going on. And we need to get to the bottom of it. If there is a chance he knows anything, then I say we go and find out what he knows."




"You've seen our red-headed companion enter, Rezak, or you _think_ he's in there?" Barek asks. "We know there's a meeting to take place here tonight, but if we go in before the players arrive, we may not get a better chance to identify them. Though, if we don't get any more backup, we're not exactly strong enough to subdue an entire secret organiztion. If you all think we should enter now, I say might as well face the chopping block now as later."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 5, 2011)

"I is fur hav'n at 'em," Rezak says. His impatience starting to show a little through the spell. The rogue tired of being the mouse in this little game.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2011)

*OOC: What time is it in-game, and what time was the meeting set to start?*


----------



## kinem (Jan 7, 2011)

ooc: It's evening, maybe 6-7 pm. All you know about the meeting is that it's "tonight".


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2011)

"It is early yet," says Celythia, looking up into the darkening sky. "We should wait a bit."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 8, 2011)

Caridoc continues to watch the mouth of the alley while the others decide whether or not to go in now. As he can see advantages and disadvantages with either action, he keeps quite.


----------



## jkason (Jan 11, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



Rhun said:


> "It is early yet," says Celythia, looking up into the darkening sky. "We should wait a bit."




Barek nods. "We'll keep our eyes and ears open, and wait until full dark before we make a move. I still have hope that our message got through to some who might help us."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 11, 2011)

Rezak sighs but says nothing. All those who know him know he is a bit impatient but will always concede to the will of the group.

[sblock=OOC] Waiting and watching, but hoping for a fast forward.  [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 12, 2011)

Time drags on as you wait, while the sky grows even darker. More people enter the tavern, mostly men; but if they are secretly members of the criminal gang, there is no obvious sign of it.

Finally, after what must be at least an hour, Rezak does see some men he recognizes coming down the street: Four of the "beggars" who helped defend Torenescu, including the leader you know as Mario.

The "beggars" stop, and begin talking among themselves. They cast glances in Rezak's direction, but don't seem to recognize him.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2011)

"Seem ta me ye got's yuir 'elp, Barek." the rogue whispers through the spell.


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek smiles from where he waits in the alley with three quarters of his party. then he turns his arcane attention to Mario.

"Don't be alarmed, but I shouldn't like to call attention to us by approaching you where you stand, Mario. I hope you'll recall my voice from our jaunt with the good Senator last night? My name is Barek. You can whisper your reply and I can hear it through the channel."


----------



## kinem (Jan 13, 2011)

Mario holds up a hand, signaling his companions to be quiet, and replies "Barek, yes, I remember. I got your message and came with the boys I could round up on short notice. What's the story?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 13, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"We found a reasonable lead that there's a Veiled Society meeting here tonight. Though we hadn't the resources to pin down an exact time and no one's been polite enough to wear veils to identify themselves. We've been trying to give it what time we could, hoping gentlemen such as yourselves might show up. 

"I think we've probably done as much waiting as we can, though. We're preparing to enter, preferably staggering our entry to try to minimize calling attention to ourselves. If you can join us, all the better. If not, keeping your eyes open for commotion or alternate entrances where you might be able to come to our assistance would be met with our endless gratitude."


----------



## kinem (Jan 14, 2011)

Mario replies "I see. I may be willing to join you ... but you no doubt will be recognized, staggered or not. An urbane half-orc, a gnome, an elven swordsman, an elven babe, and a man who was initiated into the Veiled Society is not exactly a faceless group of typical working class folks."


----------



## jkason (Jan 14, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> Mario replies "I see. I may be willing to join you ... but you no doubt will be recognized, staggered or not. An urbane half-orc, a gnome, an elven swordsman, an elven babe, and a man who was initiated into the Veiled Society is not exactly a faceless group of typical working class folks."




Barek sighs. "You see our dilemma, then," he says through the link. "I never managed to learn any proper disguise magics--what performer doesn't want to be recognized, after all? My best thought might be to use my compulsion magics to make a new 'friend' out of a patron who might act as our spy, unless you have a means to make us, well, not us?"









*OOC:*


Barek doesn't have any ranks in Disguise, sadly, though obviously he has performance skills and a good Charisma. Should have taken Disguise Self for my new spell, I guess, but what's done is done. Too bad Fascinate only works on 1 person.  Charm Person it is, unless someone else has another plan?


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 14, 2011)

Caridoc has kept quiet until now. Leaving the others to  sort things. At this point he suggests "Mario. You and your boys should fit right in here. So I suggest you go first. Once your established, we go in has a group and see what happens. Perhaps Rezak should lurk out the back in case our red-headed friend decides to do a bunk."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2011)

"And I have no spells that are of use in disguising oneself."


----------



## kinem (Jan 15, 2011)

Mario replies "We blend in better, but during the fight last night some of them saw our faces, too. So if they're on the lookout for trouble, it's still risky.

Besides, who's this red-headed friend of yours? And what are we to look for?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 18, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> Mario replies "We blend in better, but during the fight last night some of them saw our faces, too. So if they're on the lookout for trouble, it's still risky.
> 
> Besides, who's this red-headed friend of yours? And what are we to look for?"




"Akiros Sonnos. A shipwright. We'd made a tenuous link between him and some missing Kobolds connected to Lucia Vorloi's murder. It was in tracking him down that we came across the note that tipped us to this meeting. I can't imagine The Veiled Society would have its meeting in full view in a public place, so if you're willing to risk a quick walkthrough, we'd be looking for back rooms. For that matter, if we found where a back room might be, we might be able to find a better way in than the front door..."


----------



## kinem (Jan 19, 2011)

"I'm not too familiar with magic" Mario admits. "Would your spell allow me to talk to you while I'm inside and you're outside? If so, I'll go in with the boys and sculp it out. If I see your redhead, or anything else of interest, I'll tell you. And if we need help, I'll holler, and you'd darn well better come running in."


----------



## jkason (Jan 19, 2011)

kinem said:


> "I'm not too familiar with magic" Mario admits. "Would your spell allow me to talk to you while I'm inside and you're outside? If so, I'll go in with the boys and sculp it out. If I see your redhead, or anything else of interest, I'll tell you. And if we need help, I'll holler, and you'd darn well better come running in."




[sblock=Magic Question]From the spell description: "1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal (or a thin sheet of lead), or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks the spell. The message *does not have to travel in a straight line*. It can circumvent a barrier if there is an open path between you and the subject, and the path's entire length lies within the spell's range."

Since there are windows on the bar, and a swinging door, for that matter, I think the 'not a straight line' element means Barek can still communicate through the link while Mario's in the bar, but figure I should make sure before giving an IC reply.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 19, 2011)

[sblock=Barek]Barek thinks it should work.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 19, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> "I'm not too familiar with magic" Mario admits. "Would your spell allow me to talk to you while I'm inside and you're outside? If so, I'll go in with the boys and sculp it out. If I see your redhead, or anything else of interest, I'll tell you. And if we need help, I'll holler, and you'd darn well better come running in."




"The spell should be able to wind a path into the bar, yes," Barek says, "I'll test the connection as soon as you enter. If we find we can't hear you, and you don't immediately return outside, we won't wait for the yell."


----------



## kinem (Jan 20, 2011)

"All right" Mario says. He confers with the other men with him, they nod, and they enter the tavern.

After a few moments you hear "Can you hear me? Typical tavern crowd, but I think I see your friend. He's alone at a table."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

OOC: Oh let me at him... Umm I mean.

Everyone notices Rezak take a step towards the tavern door before catching himself.


----------



## jkason (Jan 20, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> "All right" Mario says. He confers with the other men with him, they nod, and they enter the tavern.
> 
> After a few moments you hear "Can you hear me? Typical tavern crowd, but I think I see your friend. He's alone at a table."




"Spell's working fine," Barek returns through the link. "If he's alone, then the meeting must not have started. Either that, or he's posted as the guard for it. Is his table conspicuously close to any back doors? If not, we may yet have to be patient until his co-conspirators arrive."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2011)

Celythia continues to wait patiently, keeping her eyes open for anything suspicious.


----------



## kinem (Jan 21, 2011)

"Well, he's close to a door. But he's drinking. Doesn't look like a guard to me" you hear.


----------



## jkason (Jan 21, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

The half-orc sighs. "What do the rest of you think? Give it yet more time, or just throw it all to the wind and finally corner our red-headed friend?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 21, 2011)

"Aye," Rezak says with a small amount of venom added to the sound of the word.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 22, 2011)

Seeing that the others are distracted with what is going on inside, Caridoc maintains his watch. Mostly concentrating on the mouth of the alley, he occasionally checks to make sure that no-one is sneaking up on them from the alley. In response to Barek's last question he responds "It strikes me that if we wait for the meeting, we'll either end up killing most of them or die ourselves. In either case we will probably be no further forward. I say we capture the red-head and *question* him."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2011)

"I'm for waiting. It is a fair possibility that the red head doesn't know all that much. If we capture him now, we may lose an opportunity to learn more from those he meets with."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

"Wells we need'n tae be do'in sumtin," Rezak says disgustedly. "Dis ere' red hed be trouble no doubt tae us. So'n I says we have a talks wit 'em."

Rezak doesn't wait for the group to further debate the issue and heads towards the door to the tavern.

"Any ye gonna joins me?" he asks slowing down before reaching the entrance.


----------



## jkason (Jan 31, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-ord bard*

Barek sighs. "Looks like that's the decision made for us," Barek says as Rezak moves for the front door. "If we don't want him to manage to sign up with our enemies again, I suggest we stick with him." With that, Barek leaves his spot of concealment, as well, glancing to his other companions but doing his best to make sure Rezak doesn't get out of his sight...


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Rezak will (while still in disguise) wait near the door till the others are about ten to twelve steps away before ducking in first. Then Perception(+8) to look for the red-headed step child. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 1, 2011)

The Mead Hall is a relatively bright, clean building. Inside, several sailors in the center of the room strike up a rousing but badly off-key chorus of a sea chanty. One plays a simple bagpipe at a furious pace. Near them, several men link arms and begin a noisy stepdance. Their stomps punctuate the ribald words of the song. There is much clatter of mugs and talk. The tavern keeper and several potboys whisk through the crowd, slamming down drinks and catching thrown coins.

Mario and his men are seated at one of the tables, and watch as you enter.

Near the back of the room are two curtained doorways. A red-haired man sits alone at a small table near the doorways, on the left side. He has an empty plate in front of him and a bottle on the table, and a glass in his hand.

ooc: Rezak enters; he may act; then Barek will enter.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 1, 2011)

Rezak keeps his hood up and walks along as if looking for a place to sit. He keeps an eye on the red-head from the depths of his cowl.

He finds a spot as close to the curtain doorway the man is sitting near.


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not sure if I should wait for a reaction (if any) to Rezak's entrance before I continue with Barek's?


----------



## kinem (Feb 1, 2011)

There is little notable reaction to Rezak's entrance. The red-haired man sees him enter but doesn't react, presumably not recognizing him.

ooc: Go ahead, jkason


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek's face instantly breaks into a warm grin as he enters and hears the singing. "Oi, I love this'n!" he says, joining right in, though with noticeably better pitch than the sailors. He bobs his head as he moves toward the back, making sure to nod a pleasant greeting to all in his path, including the red-haired man.









*OOC:*


People already singing to cover a use of bardic performance? Yes, please.   Trying to Fascinate the red haired man. Will save DC 15







[sblock=resources used]Bardic performance rounds / available: 1/10[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2011)

Celythia sighs, and waits out side the door without entering. She would give Barek a couple of minutes to work his "magic" before entering.


----------



## kinem (Feb 2, 2011)

Despite his drunkenness, the red-haired man resists the influence of Barek's song. Realizing that something's up, he gets up and goes through the nearest curtained doorway.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 2, 2011)

"Oh ye no gettin' away frum me," Rezak says following the red-headed brat.


----------



## jkason (Feb 2, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek sighs, "So much for subtlety, I suppose," he says, letting the song die. Then sends outside, "He's running," as he moves to follow Rezak and their mark.

[sblock=resources used]Bardic performance rounds / available: 1/10[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2011)

jkason said:


> Then sends outside, "He's running," as he moves to follow Rezak and their mark.




Hearing Barek's words, Celythia summons a patch of magical grease directly in front of the door.

*Cast grease

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0, DC14 [4 + (s)]: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation + (s) Acid Splash
- Level 1, DC15 [3 + (s)]: Summon Monster I, Grease, Charm Person + (s) Mage Armor
- Level 2, DC16 [2 + (s)]: Summon Monster II, Knock + (s) Web[/sblock]*


----------



## kinem (Feb 3, 2011)

Mario and his men get up and follow Barek. "Where are you others? Come inside, your friend went the back way!" he whispers through the magical link - although it's too late to prevent Celythia from having acted on Barek's ambiguous words.

[sblock=Rezak & Barek]Beyond the curtain, two men sit on the floor nearby, playing dice. Both look up curiously. One of them has red hair - but he is _not_ the man who just ran through the doorway.

Ahead is a short hallway that ends in a Dutch door. The top half is open, showing the street beyond.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

"Great just'n great," Rezak says in disgust. "We lost 'em."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 3, 2011)

Caridoc is just joining Celythia, when "Red" starts to escape. On hearing that he was heading for the back exit, he starts suggest that they try to find the back door and head him off, when it occurs to him that Red may have been the lookout and that he has alerted the meeting. If this is the case, the others will need all the help that they can get. Caridoc knows that an immediate decision is needs and that there is no time for dithering. His initial assessment is that if they go in and help the others, the worst that could happen is that they loose Red. On the other hand, if they try to cut Red off, it could result in the death of one of his friends. Saying to Celythia "There may be an ambush, we had better go suppport the others." he carefully makes his way through the grease and into the inn.

[sblock=OOC]Use 1 round of Liberation to ignore the grease.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2011)

Celythia sighs, and makes a note to herself to have a talk with Barek about providing more details in the future. Then, ignoring Caridoc in an uncharacteristic display of recklessness, she bolts around the side of the inn in an attempt to catch their quarry before he can escape. She keeps her eyes and ears open for danger as she sprints toward the back exit.


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"All you humans look alike to me. Are you Akiros Sonnos?" Barek asks as he runs for the back door. Unless the other red head says he is, Barek keeps running, trying to catch the one whom is their suspect.


----------



## kinem (Feb 5, 2011)

"No" "No" the two men reply to Barek's question.

Barek runs to the door, opens it, and heads out into the street. There is no sign of the redheaded man who fled. Soon, he sees Celythia rounding the corner.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 5, 2011)

Rezak doesn't follow Barek out into the street. Something is not right. 

[sblock=OOC] Will have Rezak look around for secret or concealed doors. I - HM have a funny feeling and am transferring it to the character.  [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 5, 2011)

When Rezak starts inspecting the hallway, the two gamblers rise to their feet.

"Move along, you bum, out to the street where you belong. You can't loiter here - this is private property. We're friends of the owner" the dark-haired one of the men says.

The men wear bulky robes, so it's hard to know if they are armed.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2011)

Rezak puts a finger to his lips. "Shhh..." he says to the to men. "Or do'n I needs ta call me big alf-orc riend back?"

OOC: Perception check on the men please, just to see if they are hiding anything. DARN IT > : (


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Let me know when Caridoc arrives


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2011)

Celythia shakes her head as she sees Barek. "He didn't come this way."


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek frowns as Cylethia confirms the man hasn't run past her. He glances back to see Rezak's predicament and decides the rogue's instincts might be right. 

"Come now, friend," Barek says to the red haired human gambler, his voice melodic and sweet. "Rezak can be a course sort, but he's a good soul. And we're just looking for Sonnos to ask him some innocent questions. That can't be so bad, can it?"









*OOC:*


Casting Charm Person on the red haired human. DC 15 Will save.







[sblock=resources used]bardic performance rounds / available: 1/10
1st level spells used / available: 1/4[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 8, 2011)

Caridoc sees Mario and his men making their way past a group of sailors towards the curtained doorway in the back of the room. The sailors are singing, but whether on purpose (?) or not, they have wandered right in front of Mario, slowing him down and blocking the way.

Mario and the others finally make their way through, and are right at the doorway now, with Caridoc right in line behind them.

ooc: surprise round

The red - haired man signals to his companion. Dropping their robes, they reveal chain shirts.

The red-head has a mace at his side, and replies to Barek by casting a _silence_ spell in the hallway.

Meanwhile, the dark-haired man draws his longsword while approaching Rezak and slashes at the rogue, inflicting a flesh wound (5 damage).

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Wish to use Catch off Guard is there anything around to use as a weapon? Bottle, vase, chair, etc.?? [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek frowns when he finds his voice gone. When the mace comes out, he frowns again. Seemed everyone in this town of bound weapons had something he didn't. Fine. No more Mister Civilized Orc. He yanks at the loosened cording  around his greataxe and holds it aloft with a practiced hand as he rushes forward. Barek smiles a wicked smile as the axeblade glows red, his implication clear: _mine's bigger than yours_. Sadly, with all his concentration on bravado, the bard's swing is nowhere near the mark.









*OOC:*


Arcane strike as swift action, Draw as part of move, attack the red-head who cast the silence spell. I don't think there's room to charge, so should just be a regular attack.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION]. A couple of questions.
1) Is caridoc inside the _silence_?
2) What are the singers doing?


----------



## kinem (Feb 8, 2011)

The hallway is relatively clean and plain, and while the main room of the tavern has no shortage of mugs and other potential improvised weapons, you don't see much here - there aren't even chairs, as the men had been sitting on the floor. There is a lit lantern but it is mounted on the wall.

ooc: Surprise round ended already so take regular actions

Caridoc is not yet into the hallway, so he's not inside the silence and doesn't even know about it yet. He does know that the suspect must have fled through the curtained doorway. He can enter through the curtain this round, and then he'll be in the silence.

The singers in the tavern are keeping up their sea chanty, but are watching closely as Mario and his group and now Caridoc head to the curtained doorway.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2011)

Standing in the doorway, Celythia calls upon her innate abilities, and sends a dart of acid sputtering through the air toward the red-head.


*School Power: Acid Dart vrs. Red-head. Ranged TOUCH +4 for 1d6+2/x2.


[sblock=Spells Prepared]School Power, 6 of 7 remaining

- Level 0, DC14 [4 + (s)]: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation + (s) Acid Splash
- Level 1, DC15 [3 + (s)]: Summon Monster I, Grease, Charm Person + (s) Mage Armor
- Level 2, DC16 [2 + (s)]: Summon Monster II, Knock + (s) Web[/sblock]*


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2011)

Rezak moves cautiously around the armored men drawing his dagger from behind him as he moves.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Total def AC is now 22
Move: Into a flanking position with Barek - also trying to block any escape if he can (but flanking is more important)[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 9, 2011)

Caridoc moves through the curtain and is surprised to find that not only is there a fight going on but also that he is a zone of silence. After quickly reviewing his spells, he decides that he doesn't have anything applicable to the current situation. Instead he unbinds and draws his morningstar and moves in to attack.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move through curtain and up to the melee. If he can identify the cleric who cast the _silence_ ,he will move to attack him.
*Standard Action:* Draw morningstar[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 11, 2011)

Celythia's acid dart strikes the red-haired spellcaster, burning him, but he stays on his feet.

Mario comes through the curtained doorway, and quick as a flash, his dagger is in his hand. He stabs the weapon at the startled red-head, wounding him further.

One of Mario's men comes in right next to him, but he doesn't have his leader's quickness, and only has time to draw his own dagger.

The red-headed man, suddenly in dire straits as a fight he thought would be a two-on-two affair has quickly turned into something very different, somehow creates a single _mirror image_ of himself. They shuffle and it's quickly impossible to say which is the real one. At the same time, he swings his mace at Rezak, but misses. He curses, silently.

The swordsman who struck Rezak before likewise swings at him but misses.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXX--XXXX
Xqqq.qqqX
Xqqq.qqqX
X.......X
Xqqq.qqqX
Xqqq.qqqX
X..bb..wX
XXXbMX~~X
  XcFX
  X.RX
  X.SX
  X.BX
  X..X
XXX-EXXXX
.........
.........
XXXXXXXXX
```

~~ = curtain
-- = doorway to street

B = Barek
E = Celythia
c = Caridoc
R = Rezak

M = Mario
b = Mario's men 

q = drunken singing sailor-type

w = waitress

F = red-haired spellcaster + mirror image
S = swordsman[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek realizes that Rezak's zeal to distract their opponents has put him between them, having to guard both flanks. The bard adjusts the grip on his greataxe, it's blade still faintly glowing, then growls silently as he swings past the swordsman's defenses to bury his axe blade deep in the man's belly.









*OOC:*


Unless this guy has an AC of 23, Barek just did 26 damage (even if he does, an 8 isn't too shabby for a bard, either).


----------



## kinem (Feb 12, 2011)

Barek strikes a mighty blow for bardic respect as his axe strikes a vulnerable spot below the enemy swordman's chain shirt. The man slumps silently to the ground and begins to bleed out.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2011)

Celythia maintains her spot in the doorway, hand raised, tracking the red-headed man. Yet, she holds her fire, hoping that he would see the futility of the situation and throw down his weapon.


*Ready Action: Acid Dart vrs. Red-head if he should attack or flee. Ranged TOUCH +4 for 1d6+2/x2.


[sblock=Spells Prepared]School Power, 6 of 7 remaining

- Level 0, DC14 [4 + (s)]: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation + (s) Acid Splash
- Level 1, DC15 [3 + (s)]: Summon Monster I, Grease, Charm Person + (s) Mage Armor
- Level 2, DC16 [2 + (s)]: Summon Monster II, Knock + (s) Web[/sblock]*


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 12, 2011)

Caridoc reluctantly gives up his chance of taking a swipe at Red and moves to stabilise the swordsman. Even if it means that Red get a free hit on him. After what happened to Kynar he certainly doesn't want anyone else to die. 

Moving to the prone swordsman, Caridoc applies first aid.

[sblock=Actions]Take 10 on heal (+9) for 10[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 12, 2011)

Rezak takes a swipe at the red headed caster. But his depression that it isn't the red haired *astard they have been pursuing makes the swing easy to dodge.


----------



## kinem (Feb 13, 2011)

The red-haired spellcaster swings at Caridoc as the gnome passes him, but misses.

Caridoc manages to press on the swordman's wound and stem the bleeding.

The red-head tries to smash Rezak with his mace, but fails to get past the rogue's armor.

Cursing silently again, the man drops his mace and holds his hands up.

Mario and his men wait to see what happens next. The ones behind him turn and say something to the sailors.

ooc: Just one more round until the silence ends, as the spell has been nerfed in Pathfinder compared to 3.5. PCs to act.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 14, 2011)

Caridoc trusts the others to take care of "Red". So keeps working on the swordsman until the silence dissipates. He then asks Berak for the healing rod and uses it on the swordsman before handing it back to him.


----------



## jkason (Feb 15, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek holds his blood-covered axe with obvious threat, but the red-head's apparent surrender stays his hand. He points to his throat to indicate he expects the caster to dismiss his silence, though he follows that up by pointing to the red-head himself and putting his fingers to his lips: _drop the magical silence, but I still don't want to hear anything from you_.

When the silence falls, the first thing Barek does is wave his hand over his axe blade and whisper a spell. All evidence of the blade's use is wiped away, except for swordsman on the floor. 

"I do not like violence, but you may notice I am not opposed to it. Sonnos and the Veiled gathering. Now," he says, his orcish heritage exaggerated by his obvious ire at having had to access it in the battle. 









*OOC:*


Intimidate +12 if we need to roll


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2011)

As she sees combat end, Celythia drops her hand, figuring that no further use of force is required. She maintains her position blocking the exit, waiting to see what the red-headed spell caster has to say.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

Rezak retrieves the drop mace and for a moment looks like he wants to bash the redheaded cleric over the skull with it. He stands brooding but says nothing.


----------



## kinem (Feb 17, 2011)

Soon the silence ends.

The red-haired man says "You want the man who ran through here? I can show you where he probably went. Shall we step outside?" He indicates the street exit.

[sblock=HM]Rezak recognizes the man's voice. He is the same spellcaster who tried to induct you into the Veiled Society.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2011)

OOC: Let me club him, let me club him...

Rezak starts as the red-headed spellcaster speaks. "Twas you's!" he nearly shouts. "You and yuir ilk gots me run'n firm shadows and jump'n at closed doors." The rogue looks to the rest of the group and states

"He be'n one of does masked men wha' tried ta get me tae kill the Toren' fellow. He be a Veil'd member!"


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 17, 2011)

Once Caridoc is sure that the swordsman is not going to die, he gets up saying "He's stable. So we'll leave him and his friends can heal him." 


Not trusting "Red", Caridoc tries to determine if he is trying to mislead then or lead them in to a trap.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2011)

At the man's words about stepping outside, Celythia gives a casual glance around her. Standing at the street exit as she was, she was keen on making sure there was no immediate danger outside.


----------



## kinem (Feb 17, 2011)

[sblock=Rhun]Celythia sees no signs of immediate danger outside.[/sblock]

[sblock=ghostcat]'Red' seems a little too eager to get out into the street.[/sblock]

The singing from the tavern has largely stopped as people turn to look at the action. However, Mario's men give stern warnings for no one to get involved, and then crowd past the curtain and close it.


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek lifts an eyebrow as Rezak identifies the man. "Goodness, but you folk _are_ desperate, aren't you?" he says. He hums the sea shanty softly under his breath as he pauses before taking Red up on his offer.









*OOC:*


Using Versatile Performer to make a Sense Motive check


----------



## kinem (Feb 18, 2011)

[sblock=jkason]'Red' seems a little too eager to get out into the street.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

"Eh' Wha?" Rezak says understanding to the half-orcs words dawning on his face. "Wha is dat suppose ta mean?"


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 18, 2011)

Caridoc says "Don't try and fool us into going outside. Its obvious that you and your unconscious friend where guarding an entrance. As this is not visible, there must be a secret door somewhere." Although his comment was addressed to "Red", its clear that he is also filling in the others.

Rather than follow "Red" outside, Caridoc rather obviously starts searching first the wall and, if he fails to find anything, the floor for a secret door.

[sblock=OOC]*Perception (untrained):* = +5 (+2 (Keen Sense) +3 (WIS))[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2011)

Celythia maintains her position, keeping an eye out for potential trouble while the others search around inside.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

"Righ... right," Rezak says. "Dat dere door wuild 'ad been swing free if'n dat utter red 'eaded bastard 'ad gone tru."
 
He grabs the most recent red 'eaded bastard by the collar and grips the mace tightly. "Ye be tell'n where's he be and ye be tell'n now." he says the firm grip on the weapon turning his nuckles white.

[sblock=OOC] Going to roll an Intimidation check should be a good roll too as the last four rolls today have been three 1's and a 2. [/sblock]

[sblock=Edit] See told you I was due a good roll. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 18, 2011)

The man's shoulders slump.

"This way" he says, and pushes on part of the wall on the west side of the hallway. It becomes a door, swinging open on well-oiled hinges.

Inside is a chamber barely large enough for two people to stand in. On one wall is a shelf piled with red robes and black leather hoods. Otherwise, the room is bare. Another door forms the far wall of the chamber.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 19, 2011)

Caridoc gets quiet excited when he sees the robes and hoods, having visions of the party getting disguised as cult members. Then he catches sight of his friends and somehow can't see a gnome, an elf and a half-orc pulling it off. 

There is still the question of what to do with their red-headed friend. "What do we do with our friend here?" says Caridoc, nodding towards "Red". "He can't be trusted not to join in on his friends side when the fight breaks out."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2011)

Celythia follows behind the others, and she raises an eyebrow when she sees the robes and hoods. Full cloaked, her and Barek might pass as humans...but Caridoc certainly couldn't. Maybe if he followed behind them, their tall forms might conceal his presence.


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek fronwns. "Rezak, you've got some rope in your pack, yes? I say we tie him up for now."

The half-orc sees his companions eyeing the robes and bites his lips in thought. 

"If Mario and his friends make a group with us, we might be able to keep Caridoc out of sight. Or I could try using the trick that made a double of Torenescu last night to cover you with the visage of our red-headed friend here, since he'll be otherwise engaged."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

"I ain't fir sneak'n. No mure." Rezak says "Let Mario and 'is boyz take dem fir a walk, while we go in."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 23, 2011)

"Well if you think I'll give the game away, I could always stay out here until the fight starts. Especially if Barek can use that connection thing again." says Caridoc "Meanwhile I can always boost you up a bit before you go in."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2011)

"You could serve as rearguard," suggests Celythia. "If you follow somewhat behind us, that should keep you from being seen. And perhaps Barek can use his whispering spell to stay in contact with you?"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 28, 2011)

Rezak looks at the robes and hoods and shakes his head. He knows the others are going to want to try sneaking around this place and he is tried of that. He just wants to go in here find someone to strangle and yell at till they promise to stop throwing daggers at him from the dark.

He knows he will be voted down on 'the direct approach' so he says nothing and only grumbles a little bit as he dons one of the robes and hoods.

"Just'n be'n readies fir a fight shiuld er happen." he mutters before his voice is muffled by the hood.


----------



## jkason (Mar 1, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



HolyMan said:


> "Just'n be'n readies fir a fight shiuld er happen." he mutters before his voice is muffled by the hood.




Barek wipes his greataxe clean on his own cloak before selecting a robe.

"Trust me, I'm quite done with playing nice. I just want to be primed to do the most damage when the fight starts," he assures Rezak, showing an uncharacteristically bloodthirsty streak.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2011)

Celythia shrugs, and begins to quickly don one of the robes.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 2, 2011)

While the others are putting on robes, Caridoc busies his self casting spells. First he starts to _Bless_ the party, then curses as he realises that he has already cast the spell. Instead he say to Barek "Hold still. This won't hurt." and cast Cast Aid on him. 

Once he has finished, he grabs his morningstar and tests it by gently tapping it on his left hand.

He then waits until the others are ready, when he follows them through the door. 

[sblock="Prepared Spells"]*Racial Innate Spells*
(_) Dancing Lights
(_) Ghost Sound
(_) Prestidigitation
(_) Speak with Animals

*1st Level Domain Spells:*
(_) Longstrider

*2st Level Domain Spells:*
(_) Remove Paralysis

*0th Level Cleric Spells:*
- Guidance, Detect Poison, Resistance, Virtue

*1st Level Cleric Spells:*
(X) Bless
(_) Divine Favor
(_) Command

*2nd Level Cleric Spells:*
(X) Aid
(X) Spherical Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2011)

Celythia finishes dressing, and looks around at her companions. "If we are going to engage this Veiled Society, than we had best be fully prepared."


----------



## jkason (Mar 2, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek nods. "Thanks much, Caridoc. I feel better already." he also acknowledges Celythia. "As prepared as we can be, at least, not knowing just how big this little group is. Let's grab Mario and get to it."

[sblock=resources used]bardic performance rounds / available: 1/10
1st level spells used / available: 1/4 [/sblock]









*OOC:*


ETA: Out of town from tomorrow to Sunday. Not sure what internet access I will or won't have. Feel free to NPC as needed. Barek will likely start Inspiring if combat happens.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2011)

The elf smiles and nods at Barek, and then casts a spell to protect herself should they find themselves in combat.

*Cast Mage Armor


[sblock=Spells Prepared]School Power, 6 of 7 remaining

- Level 0, DC14 [4 + (s)]: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation + (s) Acid Splash
- Level 1, DC15 [3 + (s)]: Summon Monster I, Grease, Charm Person + (s) Mage Armor
- Level 2, DC16 [2 + (s)]: Summon Monster II, Knock + (s) Web[/sblock]*


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

Rezak tucks the mace he acquired from the caster and checks the only other door for traps.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2011)

Celythia puts one hand on her dagger and watches Rezak, glad to see that the rogue is showing some caution.


----------



## kinem (Mar 3, 2011)

[sblock=Rezak]Rezak doesn't find anything on the door in the small dressing room that looks dangerous; however, there is something odd about it. There is a gear connection built in to the wall, suggesting that swinging the door moves something else. The door is built to open out from the room.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2011)

Rezak looks to the others and from the depths of his hood he says. "No sure, but I tink dis is rigged sume 'ow. Et's me know when ye be readies tae go." He finishes drawing the mace.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2011)

"Can you disarm it?" asks Celythia.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2011)

"Do nay tink it's a trap. I'n wills try tae stop whatever in it do be, but if it be an alarm o'sume sort I wants everyone readies." Rezak says looking again at the curious door.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2011)

"As you say," answers Celythia, making sure she is ready for whatever is to come. "But hopefully you can jam or disable the mechanism."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 5, 2011)

Rezak reaches under his "new" robe and fishes for his belt pouch. "Dang stupid... an a itchy too."

Finally he pulls a few things he thinks he can use to stop the gear from moving but still allow the door to still open.

OOC: Fumble oh wait you can't fumble on a Skill check, whoa close lol


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2011)

Celythia waits patiently for her companion, confident in Rezak's abilities.


----------



## kinem (Mar 5, 2011)

[sblock=Rezak]You're not sure whether or not you succeeded.

ooc: BTW, disable device rolls are supposed to be made secretly by the DM.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

Not wishing to waste anymore time Rezak puts his tools away and using the mace pushes the door open.

OCC: Nothing to it, but to do it.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 8, 2011)

Caridoc has had a bad day and is looking forward to relieving his frustration by bashing some heads. As he, impatiently, waits for Rezak to do whatever it is he is doing, Caridoc lightly taps his morningstar on his other hand. "Don't forget the object of the exercise is to gather information." he says. "So try not to kill anyone."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

"Hrmp," Rezak grunts at the gnome. "Sumeones in a 'ere don't know a ting. Dat one be in troubles cuze he I can kills."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2011)

Celythia rubs her hands together nervously as Rezak swings the door open. Catching herself, she takes a deep breath and prepares herself for whatever is beyond the door.


----------



## kinem (Mar 8, 2011)

As Rezak pushes on the door, it doesn't budge.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2011)

"I guess you'll have to push a bit harder, eh?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

"Arrggh." Rezak grunts at the door. "It best be movin or it be'n broken in a minute."

[sblock=OOC] Will try and open normal and then take 20 on STR check. If it still doesn't open it gets kicked. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 8, 2011)

It still doesn't open.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2011)

Celythia smiles at Rezak's frustration. "If we break it, they will certainly hear us coming."


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"Hardly an auspicious beginning to this little venture," Barek mumbles from beneath his own robe. "We don't suppose your mucking about jammed it shut, do we?" he adds with a mocking bit of a grin.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 9, 2011)

Rezak kicks at the door a couple times before huffing at it. "Wells now they now we are coming so I 'ope they are quaking in their boots."

Then Rezak moves out of the way to let someone else have a crack at the door.

[sblock=OCC] If taking 20 doesn't work I'm at a loss so some else can open it.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2011)

Celythia chuckles and then steps past Rezak, speaking words in the tongue of the arcane. She presses her hand against the door, casting her spell...


*Cast knock.


[sblock=Spells Prepared]School Power, 6 of 7 remaining

- Level 0, DC14 [4 + (s)]: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation + (s) Acid Splash
- Level 1, DC15 [3 + (s)]: Summon Monster I, Grease, Charm Person + (s) Mage Armor
- Level 2, DC16 [2 + (s)]: Summon Monster II, Knock + (s) Web[/sblock]*


----------



## kinem (Mar 9, 2011)

When Celythia casts her spell, the once-secret door to the hallway slams shut, cutting Rezak and herself off from the rest of the party.

[sblock=Rhun & HM]As soon as the door behind you closes, the one in front of you opens. Ahead is not a roomful of conspirators, but a downward sloping passage. Though dark, a dim light filters in from ahead.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 9, 2011)

"Eh? Looks 'ike both dem doors can't be open at dae same time." Rezak says mace in hand as he steps into the hall. "Quicks 'ets close dis in again."

OOC: Wait for Celythia to join him in the hall than Rezak closes the door.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2011)

Celythia joins Rezak. "Do it," she says. As she waits on Rezak, she takes her bow from her pack, unwraps it and strings it, readying it for possible combat. 


*[sblock=Spells Prepared]School Power, 6 of 7 remaining

- Level 0, DC14 [4 + (s)]: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation + (s) Acid Splash
- Level 1, DC15 [3 + (s)]: Summon Monster I, Grease, Charm Person + (s) Mage Armor
- Level 2, DC16 [2 + (s)]: Summon Monster II, Knock + (s) Web[/sblock]*


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 10, 2011)

When the door slams shut, Caridoc tries desperately to open it again. "Come on Barek, help me. The others could be in trouble." he says.

[sblock=OOC]Strength Modifier (+1)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 11, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



ghostcat said:


> When the door slams shut, Caridoc tries desperately to open it again. "Come on Barek, help me. The others could be in trouble." he says.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Strength Modifier (+1)[/sblock]




"Rezak's on that side of the door. I rather thing we can just assume trouble's there already," Barek says with a sigh. He sets his greataxe back in place on his back to lend his shoulder to trying to open the door. 









*OOC:*


Barek has a +2 to strength.


----------



## kinem (Mar 11, 2011)

When Caridoc tries to reopen the secret door in the hall, it doesn't budge.

When Barek puts his shoulder into it, he nearly falls down as the door swings open easily.

The back door to the small robing chamber is closed, and there is no sign of Celythia or Rezak.


----------



## jkason (Mar 11, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"Oh, bloody hells," the bard mutters, entering the chamber. "My message magics can't get through a solid wall. Any ideas, Caridoc?"


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 12, 2011)

"Well logic says if they are not in this room, they must of gone through the other door." Caridoc says. Walking over to the other door, he tries to open it.









*OOC:*


Knowledge (Engineering) check (untrained, +1) to figure out the interlocking doors.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


To push things along a bit I am going to assume that Caridoc, figures out the interlocking door.






Having failed to open the inner door, Caridoc thinks for a few seconds and then says "Got it. The outer door needs to be closed before the inner one opens." So saying he closes the outer door and says to Barek "Ready when you are. You've got the robes, so you go first."


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek nods. "I should have thought of that. Classic puzzle, that one," the bard says when his companion closes the outer door. He tries the inner door once again, hoping his companions are still close on the other side.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

"Wat's be'n taken dat brute so long?" Rezak says eyeing the door. Is that concern in his voice, naww everyone has to be mistaken.


----------



## kinem (Mar 15, 2011)

ooc: I assume that you told Mario and his men to stay and guard the captives, as discussed OOC.

With the outer door closed, Barek opens the inner door. Rezak and Celythia are ahead - in the dark, though the half-orc is able to see them fine.

There is a staircase that leads downward, and then the passage forks. To the left comes the faint smell of incense and a faint glow of light. The other passage, straight ahead, is dark.


----------



## jkason (Mar 15, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"Well, unless there are a lot more of my kind in this society than we imagine, I think the meeting's to the left, yes? Shall we?" Barek asks.









*OOC:*


Can Barek see anything unique with his darkvision in the darkened hallway from where the group stands at the fork?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2011)

"Left seems like the correct choice."


----------



## kinem (Mar 16, 2011)

[sblock=Barek]The dark passage to the right turns off further to the right after about 30'.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 16, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"The right path takes a sharper turn a short way ahead," Barek notes for those without his darkvision. He readies himself to go with the others to the left barring any objections.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2011)

Celythia shrugs. "Lead on, I will follow."


----------



## kinem (Mar 19, 2011)

Guided by Barek, the party makes its way down the left tunnel, which like the other is about 10' wide.

Ahead (after about 60') is a door, which is dark.

To the left about 10' before the door is a tunnel, from which the dim light comes, and which smells of incense. The tunnel mouth is 5' wide, but then opens up to 10' wide after about 5', then narrows to 5' wide about 70' down. It continues further than you can see from here. There are flowers growing along the passage starting from about 50' from the entrance.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2011)

Celythia considers the flowers, trying to recall if she has ever heard of such things growing underground like this.


*OOC: Knowledge (Dungeoneering ?) +9*


----------



## kinem (Mar 20, 2011)

None of you have heard of underground flowers.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 20, 2011)

Although he has never heard of underground flowers before, Caridoc has an uneasy feeling about them. To him it screams trap. "I have a nasty feeling about those flowers. Personally I think we need to find a way round them."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2011)

Celythia finds herself nodding at Caridoc's words. "Agreed. They seem most out of place here."


----------



## jkason (Mar 20, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek mutters something under his breath, and his eyes glow faintly for a moment as he considers the flowers. 

"Well, there's back the way we came or through the door if we're looking for an alternate route. Anyone have a preference?"









*OOC:*


casting Detect Magic to study the flowers.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 21, 2011)

"Don't assume that the obvious entrances are the only routes. That tunnel's long enough to have a secret entrance. Trouble is it will take too long to find it. So it looks like it will have to be the door." says Caridoc.


----------



## kinem (Mar 21, 2011)

[sblock=Barek]You don't detect any magic.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek nods. "Flowers don't look to be magical, but that doesn't mean they aren't still a trap. Rezak, I think the door for traps would be you, then?" Barek whispers, nodding toward the door.


----------



## kinem (Mar 22, 2011)

It's too dark for Rezak to examine the door without a light source.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

"Dae knows we be 'ere so best we just'n 'urry threws." the rogue says as he carefully checks to see if the door will open.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 22, 2011)

"Your the expert Rezak. I'll leave it to you." says Caridoc.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2011)

Celythia keeps a wary eye on their surroundings, and her bow at the ready.


----------



## jkason (Mar 22, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek shrugs, keeping a firm hand on his greataxe, as Rezak tries the door.









*OOC:*


If Rezak needs to pick the lock, Barek can cast Dancing Lights to give him illumination


----------



## kinem (Mar 24, 2011)

The door is locked. With the help of Barek's magical lights, Rezak manages to pick the lock. He doesn't see any traps on it.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

With the mace he got from the man from the entrance way in hand, Reazk opens the door and steps through.


----------



## kinem (Mar 25, 2011)

The room is unlit and foul-smelling. It's long and thin, 5' wide, leading to the right, but with a small nook to the left.

Straw crackles underfoot. There is a shuffling of chains from one corner.

With the dancing lights, you see an elven man chained to the wall. He's gagged, and manacles are locked around his feet and hands. No key is in sight.


----------



## jkason (Mar 25, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek moves swiftly to the prisoner. He puts his finger to his lips before he loosens the elf's gag. "My name is Barek," he whispers. "Are you injured?" he asks, reaching for the healing wand in his belt.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2011)

Celythia moves into the chamber behind Barek.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 26, 2011)

Caridoc enters the room but moves to the side of the door, morningstar at the ready. Leaving the prisoner to the others, he guards the door.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

Rezak takes and moves further into the dungeon like area. he motions for Barek to send one of his lights along as he casts about for more prisoners, traps, or another way out.

"Don't tink dat red-headed brat cames dis way," he says quietly.


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2011)

Ungagged, the elven captive replies "Need ... water. Who are you?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2011)

"We are friends," answers Celythia. "Who are you, and why are you prisoner here?"


----------



## kinem (Mar 28, 2011)

The manacled elf replies "I'm Estaish ... of the Duke’s Elvenguard. I found out too much about the Veiled Society. I guess they couldn't decide if it was safer to kill me or to keep me alive, so they split the difference."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2011)

"If you serve the duke and fight the Society, than you are friend," says Celythia. "We shall free you. Are you injured?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> Ungagged, the elven captive replies "Need ... water. Who are you?"




"Water, of course," Barek says. He pulls out his waterskin and holds it for the prisoner to drink. As he does so, the dancing lights move to hover over the manacles. "Rezak, why don't you take a look at these things?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2011)

"Hmm..." Rezak says still casting about the other end of the long room. 

"Wha'cha be need'n?" the rogue says from his spot. Once it becomes clear to him he than ventures over and takes out his picks. "Just'n a 'old still."

[sblock=OOC] Pick the manacles lock after the elf has had a drink.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 29, 2011)

[sblock=Rezak]Around a bend to the right at the far end of the room, Rezak suspects that there is a secret door.[/sblock]

"Thanks" the elf says after drinking the water. "I'm not bleeding, but they beat me with fists. I guess some healing might help."

Rezak manages to free him.

"Thank you. So what are you folks doing here?"


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 29, 2011)

Caridoc continues to concentrate on the door, trying not to be distracted by the conversation going on behind him.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

"We've had some rather unpleasant experiences with this Veiled Society," answers Celythia, moving closer to the elf. "And we decided to get to the bottom of what's going on. Can you tell us anything of this...cult?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 29, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek nods at the man's request, and as Celythia speaks with him, Barek touches the elf's shoulder with the healing wand. A warm glow covers him as the magic washes through him.


----------



## kinem (Mar 30, 2011)

"Thank you" he says, taking a few steps but nearly stumbling as he tries to walk. "We have to get out of here now. There's a meeting tonight, the place will be crawling with them.

Yes, I know all about the Veiled Society now. A vicious criminal gang, run by the Radu family."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2011)

"So our plan to disrupt the society's meeting tonight isn't a good one?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 30, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> "Thank you" he says, taking a few steps but nearly stumbling as he tries to walk. "We have to get out of here now. There's a meeting tonight, the place will be crawling with them.
> 
> Yes, I know all about the Veiled Society now. A vicious criminal gang, run by the Radu family."




"The Radu. Theosius called them upstarts, and indicated they might have been behind the parade fracas we saw when we arrived," Barek says.

"I certainly don't want to put you at risk, sir, but I'll admit our current standing in town may depend on what we can ferret out of this meeting," Barek says. "We've had several misfortunes, starting with finding the remains of a murdered noble lass, Lucia Vorloi. We suspect ties between the murder and this society, but we've yet to find proof, and the local constabulary's made it rather clear that, barring evidence, they're likely to decide the poor woman was killed by us.

"We had meant to infiltrate the meeting, try to identify the primary actors."


----------



## kinem (Mar 30, 2011)

"Ah. Yes, I've seen the guys who killed her. Of course, with me gone, they'll flee." He rests against the dirty wall, still barely able to keep on his feet.

"It's not a risk that I would take, but each end of this room has a secret door. You might get the jump on some of them that way. More likely, you'd get your throats cut."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2011)

"If we withdraw, then what?" asks the elf maid. "Will the Duke step in and deal with this threat? Or will more innocents continue to fall to the Society's devices until someone does deal with them?"


----------



## kinem (Mar 30, 2011)

"I can't speak for the Duke. But I've no doubt that when I present the evidence, the Radu and their Society will be finished in this city. Of course, they will probably have had time to get out of town."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2011)

"My conscience would not like it if we allowed these vermin to escape." Celythia glances about at her companions. "If we really can get the drop on these folks, I think we should take the chance."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

"I am nay gonna 'ets dat red-'eaded bas-turd, gets away again." Rezak says heading to one of the secret doors. He looks for it and any traps that may be around.


----------



## kinem (Mar 31, 2011)

"That way" he points to the side further from the door you entered "leads to a large chamber where most of 'em would probably be.

The other way leads to the street, but there are rooms on the way, where the leaders like to hang out. There might be fewer enemies that way.

Before you do anything, how did you get in, and can you get _me_ out?"

[sblock=Rezak]Rezak sees where the secret door must be. He doesn't see any traps.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

"We can get you out, yes. And if we can catch their leaders by surprise, than that is what we should do." The elf maid shrugs. "Chop off the snake's head, so to speak."


----------



## jkason (Mar 31, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



Rhun said:


> "We can get you out, yes. And if we can catch their leaders by surprise, than that is what we should do." The elf maid shrugs. "Chop off the snake's head, so to speak."




Barek nods. "With only the handful of us, going for the leaders seems the best option. I don't imagine we've the power behind us to take on the entire society, but capturing or defeating the leadership should throw the entire organization into dissarray."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Lifting the mace Rezak looks ready to move forward when the rest of the group is.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 1, 2011)

Still watching the door, Caridoc says "I'm also in favour of chopping the society's heads off."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2011)

"Then let's show this gentleman the way out, and get to work." Celythia turns her eyes upon her fellow elf. "Can we assume that you will put a good word in for us with the Duke, and perhaps the city watch?"


----------



## kinem (Apr 7, 2011)

He replies "Certainly, I'll put in a word for you. And just who shall I put that word in for?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2011)

Celythia smiles. "My apologies. I am Celythia Andrenia of the Callarii." She offers the duke's guard a bow. "And what was your name, good sir?"


----------



## jkason (Apr 7, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> He replies "Certainly, I'll put in a word for you. And just who shall I put that word in for?"




"Barek Fhald, and our other companions are Rezak and Caridoc," Barek says, then waits for the man to answer Celythia's query.


----------



## kinem (Apr 7, 2011)

"Estaish Delcath. Pleased to meet you. Let's go."

He walks with difficulty, leaning on the wall.


----------



## jkason (Apr 9, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek nods, readies his axe, and moves back into the passage to clear it for the elf to leave.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 10, 2011)

Caridoc moves out of the way so that the elf can pass saying "What do yo think, should we escort him out or is it safe if he goes by himself?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2011)

"We can show him the way back to the entrance...it shouldn't take long."


----------



## kinem (Apr 14, 2011)

ooc: So is the plan to have him go through the passage with the linked doors by himself, then go through the secret door he indicated where the leaders might be? If so, who goes through in what order?


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Personally I think that someone should go through with him. Caridoc will volunteer


----------



## jkason (Apr 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think there were a couple of folks who didn't want to let him go alone, though since there was only one (dark) fork and our allies were on the other side, it seemed relatively safe to me to let him go alone. If folks want to escort him out, we can, but I think some of us should stay near the secret door, then.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2011)

*Celythia will go through with him. She isn't one to abandon a fellow elf.*


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

"Jus'n hurry backs," Rezak says to Celythia. "Gots little times fer ye and ye new boo."

OOC: After the elf is gone and everyone is ready Rezak will try the door leading to the leaders of this little party.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 16, 2011)

Caridoc considers accompanying Celythia and Estaish. He quickly changed his mind as he considers that Rezak is much more likely to get himself into trouble than Celythia. Instead he stands in the doorway and watches and listens as the pair walk down the corridor.


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek nods, then points his finger to Celythia. 

"I'm not keen on splitting up, but I can use my messaging trick so we'll know you're okay." He quickly tests the connection, then monitors it for any whispers for aid as the elves move out of sight.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2011)

Celythia smiles and nods at Barek, and then escorts the duke's guard through the doorway.


----------



## kinem (Apr 21, 2011)

Celythia and Estaish make their way back through the entry room with the linked doors.

Mario is surprised to see them, without the others, but Celythia explains the situation. She then heads back and rejoins the rest of the party.

ooc: Ready?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2011)

"Let's do this," says Celythia, her bow held ready.


*OOC: Celythia casts Mage Amor, and is ready to go.

AC: 17, HP: 16/16
Mage Armor in effect, duration 3 hours 

[sblock=Spells Prepared]School Power, 6 of 7 remaining

- Level 0, DC14 [4 + (s)]: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation + (s) Acid Splash
- Level 1, DC15 [3 + (s)]: Summon Monster I, Grease, Charm Person + (s) Mage Armor
- Level 2, DC16 [2 + (s)]: Summon Monster II, Knock + (s) Web[/sblock]*


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 21, 2011)

Caridoc assumes his usual position at the back of the party and simply nods to Rezak.

[sblock=OOC]The Aid that Caridoc cast on Barek only last six minutes. So has either, or is just about to, expired.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 21, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek nods, greataxe ready. "Let's cut off this thing's head," he says.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2011)

Rezak rubs his hands together in anticipation. Then he sets about re-checking the door before opening it.


----------



## kinem (Apr 25, 2011)

Rezak doesn't find any traps on the secret door, so he slides it open.

The chamber beyond is brightly lit by hundreds of sputtering candles that give the room a warm, yellow glow. In the center of the room is a table piled with books and papers.

On the floor is an old man. He lies face down in a small pool of blood.

Standing over him is a middle-aged swarthy man holding a longsword to a younger man’s chest. They all wear studded leather armor.

The younger man shouts, “Stop him! He has slain our father! He is a murderer!”

“Get back you fools or die now!” says the swarthy man. “I’ve had enough meddling and foolishness.” He strikes the younger man, twice, with vicious sword thrusts.

The younger man draws his own longsword and swings it at the middle-aged man, but misses.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XdXXX
.cEBX
XXXRXXX
  X...X
  X.T.X
  XZa.X
  X.K.X
  XXXXX

R = Rezak
B = Barek
c = Caridoc
E = Celythia

T = Table

a = face down old man
Z = young man
K = middle-aged man
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 25, 2011)

Rezak returns the room quickly but cautiously he heads over to the far corner drawing his blade as he does.

"Look'n ike we may no be need in 'ere after alls." he says not taking sides.

[sblock=OOC] Move South one - east two 
Total Defense [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2011)

"Both of you, drop your weapons NOW!" calls Celythia, snapping up her longbow. She doesn't give them much time to do as ordered, firing an arrow at the middle aged man.


*AC: 17, Hit Points: 16/16

Mage Armor in effect

Attack: Longbow +5 (1d8/x3)*


----------



## jkason (Apr 25, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"Now, really, boys, is this something we want to do, all this blood and nonsense?" Barek says, walking in behind Rezak, he pulls a tiny fruit tart and a feather from his pouch. "After all, isn't laughter the best medicine?"

With that, he tosses the feather and the tart into the air. The feather slices through the tart just in front of the middle aged man, splattering his front with a fine mist of fruit paste.









*OOC:*


Move in next to Rezak (north of table). Casting Hideous Laughter on the elder of the two men. DC 15 Will save or he falls prone with no actions but laughing for the next three rounds.


----------



## kinem (Apr 25, 2011)

Celythia's arrow strikes the middle-aged man in the chest.

The swordsman convulses with manic, insane laughter, falling down to the floor.

ooc: Caridoc to act


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 26, 2011)

By the time that Caridoc enters the room, the others have the situation well under control. He is not convinced that this is not some kind of elaborate trap or ambush. However, he would like to save the elderly man, even if only for the gallows.

Caridoc cautiously approaches the elderly man. But before kneeling down to examine the body, he checks to see if the man has any weapons in his hands. 

[sblock=OOC]Kinem. Pleas note that Caridoc has not yet knelt down. If he can't see both hands he will attempt turn the body over.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2011)

Celythia nocks another arrow and takes aim at the younger man. "You, drop your weapon, or you'll get the same..."


----------



## kinem (Apr 26, 2011)

ooc: The man Celythia shot is the laughing middle-aged swordsman; Caridoc is examining the older, face down man.

Caridoc doesn't see any weapons in the bloody old man's hands, but he does have a sheathed dagger strapped to his side.

The young man doesn't drop his weapon. Instead, he attacks the laughing man, striking him with his sword.

"Listen to me! I can richly reward you if you play your cards right!" he tells the party.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XdXXX
...EX
XXX.XXX
  X.BRX
  XcT.X
  XZa.X
  X.K.X
  XXXXX

R = Rezak
B = Barek
c = Caridoc
E = Celythia

T = Table

a = face down old man 
Z = young man
K = middle-aged man (laughing, prone)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 26, 2011)

"Dere nows dat be nuffs o'dat." Rezak says drawing his dagger and holding it like he means to throw it. "Ye kill 'em and din ye be join 'em. We's be needed answers an all ye givin' us is mure questions."

[sblock=Actions]
Move: draw dagger
Standard: Ready action to throw if young man attacks anyone.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek sighs, pulling another small tart from his belt pouch as the slicing feather returns to him. "Well, I certainly didn't do that so that you could skewer a man whom clearly has such a wonderful sense of humor, now did I?" Once again the feather slices a tart and sprays its fine berry mist, this time on the younger armed man.









*OOC:*


Hideous laughter on the younger man now. Question: the spell says the target can take no actions, but isn't helpless. How does that apply to things like disarming? Do they still get AoO? Is there some sort of penalty to those if they do? My intent was to use the laughing to disarm both men, and Barek would ask Rezak to do that now with the older man except I'm not entirely sure of the mechanics in this case.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 27, 2011)

Still not fully convinced that it is not a trap, Caridoc never-the-less kneels down and checks that he is still alive. If so, he carefully turns the body over and tries to stench the wound.

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on Heal (+9) for 19 to stabalise the old man.[/sblock][sblock="Prepared Spells"]*Racial Innate Spells*
(_) Dancing Lights
(_) Ghost Sound
(_) Prestidigitation
(_) Speak with Animals

*1st Level Domain Spells:*
(_) Longstrider

*2st Level Domain Spells:*
(_) Remove Paralysis

*0th Level Cleric Spells:*
- Guidance, Detect Poison, Resistance, Virtue

*1st Level Cleric Spells:*
(X) Bless
(_) Divine Favor
(_) Command

*2nd Level Cleric Spells:*
(X) Aid
(X) Spherical Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2011)

kinem said:


> The young man doesn't drop his weapon. Instead, he attacks the laughing man, striking him with his sword.
> 
> "Listen to me! I can richly reward you if you play your cards right!" he tells the party.






"You were warned," Celythia states flatly, and lets her arrow fly at the younger man.


*AC: 17 (Mage Armor), Hit Points: 16/16

Attack: Longbow +5 (1d8/x3)*


----------



## kinem (Apr 28, 2011)

The young man bursts into insane laughter and falls to the floor along with the other swordsman.

ooc: Will Celythia still shoot him?

ooc: I'll say that a creature affected by _hideous laughter_ can't make AOO.

Caridoc finds that the old man on the floor no longer breathes.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

*OOC: Celythia will hold her shot since Barek's spell was successful.*


----------



## jkason (Apr 28, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"Now, then: Rezak, if you could use your dagger to knock that nasty blade out of your friend's hand, and we'll do the same to his younger opponent, then when everyone's had his good laugh, we can talk about this like grown-ups."









*OOC:*


Coolness. Barek's used his standard for this round, so he can't help until next round, but if Rezak manages a disarm this round, we should be able to take care of the younger one next round, hopefully.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

Celythia keeps an arrow nocked, ready to fire.


----------



## kinem (Apr 29, 2011)

The middle-aged man manages to get his fit of laughing under control. He stands up and steps part of the way towards Rezak, holding his drawn sword.

"If you people leave now" he tells you "you will live. You have my word. If you do not, you won't. If I don't finish you, my men will, and they'll be here very soon."

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XdXXX
...EX
XXX.XXX
  X.BRX
  XcT.X
  XZaKX
  X...X
  XXXXX

R = Rezak
B = Barek
c = Caridoc
E = Celythia

T = Table

a = dead old man 
Z = young man (laughing, prone)
K = middle-aged man
```
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 29, 2011)

Caridoc is still not convinced that it not some kind of elaborate trick and that the old man is not actually dead. However, the situation in the room takes a sudden down turn and he has no more time to investigate.

Caridoc has had a bad day, he is in a bad mood and any diplomacy he may have had has disappeared instead he says "Barek. We only need one of the leaders. Why don't we just let the young man kill his bother." Turning to the middle-aged man he says "Your men may eventually kill us but you won't know amything about it as you will already be dead and in hell."

Caridoc draws his morningstar and  prepares to defend himself if attacked.

[sblock=Actions]Delay to see what the others do.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2011)

"I told you to drop the sword," says Celythia, as she let's loose her readied arrow at the middle-aged man.



*AC: 17 (Mage Armor), Hit Points: 16/16

Attack: Longbow +5 (1d8/x3)*


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

Rezak tosses his dagger at the cocky sword wielder. "Ye be the fool round 'ere!" he says as he throws.

[sblock=OOC] Can't remeber do we roll or does the DM? 

dagger thrown - +6 to hit (1d4+1)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 11, 2011)

Celythia's arrow strikes the man in the chest, getting past his studded leather armor. Though a bad wound, it's not enough to drop him.

Rezak's dagger clatters into the wall.

ooc: Barek, Caridoc to act

ooc: You may roll; if you don't I will.


----------



## jkason (May 11, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek moves over to the still-laughing younger man, and tries to knock his weapon away with his greataxe while the man is still overcome.









*OOC:*


Hideous laughter takes away actions, but it isn't clear to me if that qualifies the target for any of the bonuses to Combat Maneuvers. If it's effectively incapacitated, Barek auto-succeeds. If it's effectively stunned, he gets a +4. If it's neither of those, I'm pretty sure the roll I made is a miss.


----------



## ghostcat (May 12, 2011)

Caridoc moves over to the middle aged man and gives his a tap on the head with his morningstar, trying to knock him unconscious.

[sblock=Action]Attack Middle aged man for Nonlethal Damage (-4).[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 16, 2011)

Barek's disarm attempt fails, while Caridoc strikes the middle-aged man but not hard enough to bring him down.

The younger man manages to overcome the crazy laughing fit.

The middle-aged man swings twice at Caridoc with his sword, but misses. He drops the weapon. "Fine. Maybe now we can negotiate sensibly. You have me outnumbered now, but I have power in this city. I see you have skills. You would do well to work for me."


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2011)

"All ye an's yuir 'ooded friends are goona be doin tonight is dying," Rezak says menacingly. "Buts ye can'n save yuir own hide by talk'n."


----------



## ghostcat (May 16, 2011)

Caridoc knows that he should keep quiet and let Barek answer. But nearly everything that has happened to them since they entered this town has been this man's fault. So he says "Work for you. After you all the trouble you have caused us. Tell you what, why don't we just kill you and take over your organisation? I'm sure your brother would be happy to help."


----------



## jkason (May 16, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek raises an eyebrow at Caridoc's comment, but seems more than willing to go along with the line of thought for the moment. Greataxe brandished and standing to his full orcish height, Barek tells the younger man, "Seems we might be in negotiations to see which of you lives. Your brother's had the sense to disarm. Caridoc seems inclined toward you, but gnomes are so fickle, I wouldn't count on it staying that way. Might do you good to disarm like your brother just to show us some good will. Personally, I've got the lovely big axe and a genetic predisposition to use it for cutting people down who threaten me. So, there's that to consider, as well."


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2011)

Celythia continues to cover the room with her longbow.


*OOC: Ready Action to shoot one of the enemy if they make a hostile action.*


----------



## kinem (May 19, 2011)

The younger man gets up, leaving his sword on the floor. "Cartha ordered the hit on Lucia Vorloi, against our father Anton's better judgment. Then when you guys started poking around, Cartha tried to have you taken out. Cartha's recklessness angered our father, and now you see the result. It is Cartha who you should take revenge on. I am Zweis, and if you let me return to the others, you have my word we'll leave you alone."


Cartha flushes red with anger. "Zweis, you traitor, how dare you accuse me of your own crimes!"


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2011)

OCC: Sense Motive or kill them both? We all know which Rezak would choose at this stage.


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

"I say we kill them both, and then deal with the rest of their ilk," says Celythia, her voice low and grim, still covering the men with her bow. "Their crimes have certainly earned them such a fate."


----------



## ghostcat (May 19, 2011)

"Well Cartha there is the one that's been causing us all the problems and the one that is going to get us out of it. So I suggest we at least keep him alive." Caridoc pauses for a minute before continuing. "Well it will be easier if he was alive but its not absolutely essential. As far as Zweis is concerned. Why don't we let him go. He hasn't done anything to us and his organisation is not our business." Caridoc thinks a bit more before finishing "Anyway, having friends in low places certainly won't harm us."


----------



## jkason (May 19, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"See, now look how lovely it is to cooperate," Barek says now that both men have disarmed. "As for what to do with you..." he furrows his brow and hums a bit, as if thinking on it. Then he smiles knowingly, raising his eyebrow as he looks at the brother he's determined to be a liar. "Are you quite sure you're telling us the truth?"









*OOC:*


Using Versatile Performance Sense Motive. Yoinks. Unless they have awesome Bluff scores, I think Barek spotted the liar.


----------



## kinem (May 23, 2011)

Barek looks accusingly at Cartha.

Cartha replies "Zweiss did all this trying to take over. Of course he needed a man inside your little group to pull it off. Barek's clearly the man. He fooled you all."

Suddenly, Cartha swings aside part of the wall and begins running, charging up what had been a hidden staircase.


----------



## HolyMan (May 23, 2011)

"?!?"  - from Rezak

"?!?" - from HM


----------



## ghostcat (May 23, 2011)

Although initially taken by surprise, Caridoc recovers quickly and shouts out "FALL" in a commanding voice.

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Command_, range 30'[/sblock][sblock="Prepared Spells"]*Racial Innate Spells*
(_) Dancing Lights
(_) Ghost Sound
(_) Prestidigitation
(_) Speak with Animals

*1st Level Domain Spells:*
(_) Longstrider

*2st Level Domain Spells:*
(_) Remove Paralysis

*0th Level Cleric Spells:*
- Guidance, Detect Poison, Resistance, Virtue

*1st Level Cleric Spells:*
(X) Bless
(_) Divine Favor
(X) Command

*2nd Level Cleric Spells:*
(X) Aid
(X) Spherical Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2011)

At the sudden movement from Cartha, Celythia releases the arrow she was holding ready, sending it streaking after the man.


*AC: 17 (Mage Armor), Hit Points: 16/16

I assume she can take the attack as a readied action, even though we weren't technically in combat rounds?

Attack: Longbow +5 (1d8/x3)*


----------



## jkason (May 23, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"I do hate secret doors," the half-orc says with a sigh. As his companions do their best to subdue Cartha, Barek growls to Zweiss, "Don't you dare move or I will cut you down, liar or not."









*OOC:*


edit: heh. Okay, with that pitiful intiative, I don't imagine Barek would be able to get off a Grease spell before his target had run out of range, so I'll stick with threatening our current prisoner / readying an attack against him if he tries to run after his brother.


----------



## kinem (May 26, 2011)

ooc: At this point I'd say he caught you off-guard, so no readied bowshot.

Running up the stairs, Cartha stumbles and tumbles as Caridoc's spell overtakes him. For now he lies prone at the foot of the stairs.

Zweiss doesn't react.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2011)

Celythia fires her arrow into the prone man.


----------



## jkason (May 26, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"Well, done, Caridoc," Barek congratulates his companion. "Rezak, if you wouldn't mind sitting on top of that dolt if Ceylethia hasn't done us the favor of killing him? I can only guard one of these nitwits at a time."









*OOC:*


ready a Grease spell if the man tries to rise before Rezak can get to him.


----------



## ghostcat (May 26, 2011)

Caridoc goes over to where Cartha is laying at the bottom of the stairs and, depending on the result of Celythia's shot, either tries to knock him with his morningstar or stabilise him.


----------



## kinem (May 26, 2011)

When Celythia's arrow strikes him, Cartha grunts in pain. He lays motionless on the floor.


----------



## ghostcat (May 27, 2011)

Cartha has already have proved himself to be treacherous. So Caridoc is not convinced that Cartha is not trying another trick. therefore, rather than kneeling down to check his condition, he waits to see if Rezak carries out Barek's and sits on him. Meanwhile he is prepared to brain him if he tries to sit up.

[sblock=OOC]Ready action, non-lethal attack with morningstar if Cartha moves.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2011)

Celythia _readies_ another arrow, just in case Cartha tries to flee again.


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2011)

Rezak doesn't know where all the new blood lust has come to his companions, maybe the foul tempered rogue is rubbing off on them. Everything has happened so fast and when Cartha accused Barek (his closest - but he won't admit that to anyone - friend) his world seemed to shake and tremble under his feet.

"Barek!?"


----------



## ghostcat (May 31, 2011)

Caridoc doesn't trust Cartha as far as he can throw him, which isn't far considering the disparity in sizes. So when Rezak seems to believe him he says "Rezak. Don't believe him. he is playing with your mind. Just sit on him, so I can stabilise him. Then we can tie him up and cart him off to the guards." Addressing the others he says "So what do we do with Zweiss? Personally, I think we should let him go. The duke can handle him and his men."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2011)

"-Ut were be'n da red 'ead we did follows in 'ere?" Rezak says still totally confused by the events. He moves wearily to where his dagger lays to retrieve it.


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"If his brother's dead, I'm afraid we'll need Zweiss to bear witness, otherwise we're just lugging a dead body with us, which isn't likely to clear our names," Barek says. "As to the redhead, my best guess is that he's on the other side of that second secret door, though the way things have been going, who knows?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2011)

Celythia continues to cover the situation with her readied bow.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 7, 2011)

"Oh. I'm sure that the guard's cleric will have no problems speaking to Cartha."

Caridoc gives Rezak a look of exasperation as he kneels down by Cartha's head, checks to make sure he is actually unconscious and uses his left hand to check the pulse in his neck to see if he is still alive. Only if the answer to these two questions are in the affirmative does he attempt to stabilise him. All the time he keeps his morning star in this right hand ready to knock him unconsious, if he tries anything.

[sblock]Take 10 on heal (+9) for 19.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 7, 2011)

"Where do dem stairs be lead'n?" Rezak asks Zweiss. "I wants ta 'ind dis miserable lout tonight."


----------



## kinem (Jun 8, 2011)

[sblock=Caridoc]Cartha is badly wounded, but Caridoc's experience in such matters leads him to believe that the man is 'playing dead' rather than unconscious.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 8, 2011)

Caridoc stands over Cartha ready to dock him one if he so much as moves a muscle. Meanwhile he says "Well he's still alive so I suggest that we tie him up."

[sblock=Action]Ready action to make non-lethal morningstar attack on Cartha if he moves.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Looks like Rezak's the only one carrying rope.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2011)

With nothing to add, Celythia remains quiet. She simply continues to stand ready to fire should anyone attempt to flee the scene.


----------



## kinem (Jun 14, 2011)

ooc: What now? I guess we're waiting for Rezak to tie up Cartha.

Zweiss seems to be waiting to see what you decide.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2011)

Rezak tosses his rope to the others and keeps his eyes on the stairs.

OCC: Waiting to see if the NPC answers the question above.


----------



## kinem (Jun 15, 2011)

Zweiss sighs. "The stairs go out to the street. Needless to say, the entrance is guarded."


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


HM, I think Rezak's actually the only one who can tie a decent knot. Pathfinder doesn't have a Use Rope skill anymore, but the skills I'd think would qualify are probably Disable Device or Sleight of Hand? In either case, those are Rezak. Barek has Zweiss covered and Celythia and Caridoc seem ready to brain Cartha if he resists Rezak's tying.







Barek sighs. "Of course it's guarded. And I don't suppose there's a password we can just call out to get us through?"


----------



## kinem (Jun 16, 2011)

"Of course not; we're not stupid. Guards don't let through people they don't know unless there's someone there to vouch for them. But if you let me go first, I'll make sure you're allowed to pass."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2011)

"Or we could simply kill the guards."


----------



## kinem (Jun 16, 2011)

"Or you could die trying. And if you're trying to get the law off of your backs, starting a fight to the death out in the street is certainly an interesting approach."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 17, 2011)

"Well its really up to Barek. But if it was up to me, I would let you go as long as you let us take this thing with us." Caridoc says to Zweiss, poking the body in front of him for emphasis.

Addressing Barek, Caridoc says "Barek. it makes sense, we're not the watch. Its not our job to capture the Veiled Society. As long as they let us go with Cartha we should leave them along."


----------



## jkason (Jun 17, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek hums a moment, thinking. 

"If you're not planning a double-cross, I suppose it's the best plan we've got," the bard concedes.









*OOC:*


Sense Motive (1d20+10=14)

Also, Just in case:  upcoming absence / slow down


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2011)

"I do no be wish'n tae catch any-uns. I jus'n wanst dem tae be leave'n me alone. I do be want'n tae catch dat red 'eaded brat." Rezak says taking the rope back and starting to tie up the unconscious man.

"Et's jus be a go'n. It be late. And now we 'ave a package ta be delivering, BAH!"


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 19, 2011)

"Forget the red-headed man Rezak. He's just a red herring." Caridoc chuckles at his own joke while continuing "We have a bigger fish to deliver."


----------



## kinem (Jun 19, 2011)

[sblock=Barek]As far as Barek can tell, Zweiss is being sincere.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2011)

Celythia shrugs at the threat and remains quiet.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2011)

"Then et's be off," the rogue says truly disgusted. "I am fir gettin me's sume rest."


----------



## jkason (Jun 28, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek sighs. "He seems honest enough," the half-orc says. "For the head of a clandestine criminal organization, that is. I'm not sure we have better options at this point, though if we're going back onto the street, I think we'd best re 'bind' our weapons least we pass the society's guard just to run afoul of the city's."









*OOC:*


Sorry for the delay. Back from my trip, working to catch up on threads today.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 30, 2011)

"Right lets get this show on the road. Zweiss can you go first and clear the way with your men. Barek can you carry the fish. I'll go last. Let's go people." Caridoc is not usually bossy. However, he has had a bad couple of days and is starting to get irritable.


----------



## jkason (Jun 30, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek chuckles at Caridoc's extended metaphor, and after faux-cording his weapon, hoists the roped brother onto his shoulder, ready to follow Zweiss with cautious optimism


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 1, 2011)

Seeing Barek binding his weapon, Caridoc curses himself for forgetting the town's annoying prohibition and re-binds his own weapons.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 1, 2011)

Celythia follows suit, un-stringing her bow and rebinding it.


----------



## kinem (Jul 7, 2011)

With Zweiss leading the way, the group heads up the staircase. Zweiss opens a door at the top of it.

"Stand down" he tells the guard out in the street, which is otherwise deserted.

The guard - though there is just one - is very large, almost what you'd call a giant at 8' tall, though he otherwise looks human. The muscular man is bare-chested and openly carries an unbound greatsword. Seeing Cartha's condition, he hesitates, then nods at Zweiss.

ooc: So the plan is to leave, let Zweiss go, and bring the bound Cartha through the streets to turn him in to the authorities?


----------



## jkason (Jul 7, 2011)

kinem said:


> ooc: So the plan is to leave, let Zweiss go, and bring the bound Cartha through the streets to turn him in to the authorities?












*OOC:*


Hrm, when you put it that way, it seems positively suicidal, though I believe we sent the beggars away, so I'm not sure we have a way to send a good message to the authorities while we hole up. Anyone have alternate ideas for more discrete transport?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2011)

*OOC: Wrap him in a blanket and throw him over a mule? Really, I have no idea.*


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2011)

"Just drag 'em," Rezak says not caring anymore. "Shuild any of his croonies see us I'll stick the poor fool before bashing in his 'ead. Odds be though we find a guard before a 'ooded fool."

OCC: Best just to advance without being discrete at least we will be advancing, LOL.


----------



## jkason (Jul 14, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek sighs. "I suppose the odds are even, and if we're attacked in the streets by Veiled, one assumes we can at least point the guard in their direction..."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 14, 2011)

Caridoc also sighs and says "I suppose there are no completely safe option. Alright Barek, lead on. I'll bring up the rear."


----------



## kinem (Jul 22, 2011)

Zweis tells you. "Good luck. Cartha murdered our father, but I expect that turning him over to the Duke's men will be revenge enough." He goes back through the door and closes it.

After the door closes, Cartha, who had been feigning unconsciousness, yells "Help me!"

The big bare-chested guard draws his sword!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2011)

"Oh guid," Rezak says with a smile hefting the morningstar. "Just'n the distraction I be need'n."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 22, 2011)

After quickly reviewing his remaining spells and deciding that there are none he wishes to use at the moment, Caridoc says to Barek "Barek. Take care of frog features there.I'll help Rezak."

Caridoc quickly unties the cord on his morningstar and prepares to brain the guard.

[sblock=OOC]may weapon is secured using a slip-knot. never the less,I assuming a full round action to untie and draw it.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"I am this close to slitting your throat and damn the consequences, you sack of ... " Barek says. He doesn't finish his thought, though, instead flinging a gesture at the guard, calling a bright explosion of light in front of the man's eyes. The half-orc then backs away from the fight drawing his dagger. He unceremoniously dumps the bound Cartha to the ground, then, glaring at him. It's currently unclear if the drawn dagger is for defending himself or carrying out his muttered threat.









*OOC:*


Standard: Cast Flare. DC 14 fort or dazzled for 1 minute. 
Move: Away with Cartha. Draw dagger as part of movement. 
Free: Drop Cartha to the ground.

((will roll initiative after posting))


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2011)

Celythia steps behind Caridoc, and summons a bolt of acid that she sends streaking toward the guard.


* Acid Dart (Ranged TOUCH) +4 (1d6+2/x2)

AC: 17, HP: 16/16
Mage Armor in effect, duration 3 hours 

[sblock=Spells Prepared]School Power, 5 of 7 remaining

- Level 0, DC14 [4 + (s)]: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation + (s) Acid Splash
- Level 1, DC15 [3 + (s)]: Summon Monster I, Grease, Charm Person + (s) Mage Armor
- Level 2, DC16 [2 + (s)]: Summon Monster II, Knock + (s) Web[/sblock]*


----------



## kinem (Jul 27, 2011)

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXXdXXXXXXXX
d.....Ec..H..$
X.....&BR....X
XXXXXXX..XXXXX
      X..X
      X..X
      X..X
      X..X
XXXdXXX..XXXXd
..............
..............
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

$ = secret door, where you came out from; closed
d = closed door

c = Caridoc
E = Celythia
B = Barek
R = Rezak

& = Cartha (tied up)

H = half-giant guard w/greatsword
```
[/sblock]
The big guard turns his eyes from Barek's flare, and doesn't seem to have been affected by it.

Celythia tosses acid at the bare-chested man, but misses.

ooc: Rezak to act


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 27, 2011)

Rezak takes the fight quickly to the half-giant. He moves quickly past him to get in behind and raises the morningstar high.

[sblock=OOC]Move - East, East, Northeast - to get in behind. Needed to beat his CMD to avoid AoOs. Attacking with morningstar and added in only BAB and STR - as I do not know if it is masterwork or magical. Not sure if that is a hit so left it for you.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 28, 2011)

Rezak's morningstar heads straight for the big man's bare back ... until it seems to bounce off from an invisible screen, leaving the giant unharmed.

The giant steps away from Rezak, and then he seems to concentrate for a moment.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXXdXXXXXXXX
d.....Ec...R.$
X.....&B.H...X
XXXXXXX..XXXXX
      X..X
      X..X
      X..X
      X..X
XXXdXXX..XXXXd
..............
..............
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

$ = secret door, where you came out from; closed
d = closed door

c = Caridoc
E = Celythia
B = Barek
R = Rezak

& = Cartha (tied up)

H = half-giant guard w/greatsword
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 28, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"Oh, my," Barek says as the guard gets closer to him. Realizing he's managed to block his own path, the bard sets his jaw. His dagger glows faintly in his grip as he takes a step and lashes out.









*OOC:*


Swift action to invoke Arcane Strike (+1 damage and counts as magic vs. DR), 5' step and attack:

Dagger Attack;damage (arcane strike) (1d20+4=14, 1d4+3=6)


----------



## kinem (Jul 30, 2011)

Barek's dagger is deflected by an invisible field of force much as Rezak's attack had been.

ooc: Caridoc, Celythia, & Rezak to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXXdXXXXXXXX
d.....Ec...R.$
X.....&.BH...X
XXXXXXX..XXXXX
      X..X
      X..X
      X..X
      X..X
XXXdXXX..XXXXd
..............
..............
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

$ = secret door, where you came out from; closed
d = closed door

c = Caridoc
E = Celythia
B = Barek
R = Rezak

& = Cartha (tied up)

H = half-giant guard w/greatsword
```
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 1, 2011)

Caridoc is clutching at straws. He has just seen both his companions' melee attacks bounce off the guard and he doesn't have any spells that can effect him. Caridoc steps behind Barek and, using his body to hide him from the guards sight, casts a spell. Suddenly the sound of a guard patrol can be heard approaching the head of the alley. Meanwhile, Caridoc keeps an eye on Cartha in case he tries to escape.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2011)

Celythia swears, and throws another handful of acid at the guard.


* Acid Dart (Ranged TOUCH) +4 (1d6+2/x2)

AC: 17, HP: 16/16
Mage Armor in effect, duration 3 hours 

[sblock=Spells Prepared]School Power, 4 of 7 remaining

- Level 0, DC14 [4 + (s)]: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation + (s) Acid Splash
- Level 1, DC15 [3 + (s)]: Summon Monster I, Grease, Charm Person + (s) Mage Armor
- Level 2, DC16 [2 + (s)]: Summon Monster II, Knock + (s) Web[/sblock]*


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2011)

Rezak helps surround the half-giant and lifts the morningstar up in both hands. "Nuttin' personal, ye just'n needs tae go ta sleep, is all."


----------



## kinem (Aug 10, 2011)

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXXdXXXXXXXX
d.....E......$
X.....&cBHR..X
XXXXXXX..XXXXX
      X..X
      X..X
      X..X
      X..X
XXXdXXX..XXXXd
..............
..............
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

$ = secret door, where you came out from; closed
d = closed door

c = Caridoc
E = Celythia
B = Barek
R = Rezak

& = Cartha (tied up)

H = half-giant guard w/greatsword
```
[/sblock]
Celythia's acid misses the guard.

Rezak's morningstar finds a path through the shields of force, but the man almost dodges out of the way and is able to sidestep almost all of the impact.

[sblock=ooc]damage to temp hp[/sblock]
Despite the sound of the approaching watchmen, the Veiled Society guard swings his greatsword at Rezak in retaliation, but Rezak's chain shirt stops the blow. 

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## jkason (Aug 10, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"Rezak, careful keeping that weapon in your hand as the guard approach," Barek warns, though he's clearly more concerned with the greatsword the half-giant is swinging, and keeps his eyes tightly trained on it so as to avoid the blade as he channels his own power.

"Now, friend, I think this is just one of those stories we'll one day laugh about with our children. Perhaps we could start practicing that now?" The scowl of the half-giant seems to shift for a moment as it feels the effects of Barek's magics.









*OOC:*


Casting Hideous Laughter defensively. Concentration check:

Concentration Check (cast defensively) DC 17 (1d20+7=26)

Success. Half-giant needs a DC 15 will save, or he falls prone and can't take any actions.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 10, 2011)

Trusting the others to take care of the guard, Caridoc draws his dagger and holds it to Cartha's throat. "Go on make my day." he says in a menacing voice.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2011)

"Third time is the charm, right," says Celythia, throwing another dart of acid.

* Acid Dart (Ranged TOUCH) +4 (1d6+2/x2)

AC: 17, HP: 16/16
Mage Armor in effect, duration 3 hours 

[sblock=Spells Prepared]School Power, 3 of 7 remaining

- Level 0, DC14 [4 + (s)]: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation + (s) Acid Splash
- Level 1, DC15 [3 + (s)]: Summon Monster I, Grease, Charm Person + (s) Mage Armor
- Level 2, DC16 [2 + (s)]: Summon Monster II, Knock + (s) Web[/sblock]*


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2011)

"Dis chap be dead. An I's be far from 'ere fore the guards be comin'." Rezak says as he takes another swing.


----------



## kinem (Aug 19, 2011)

Cartha makes no reply to Caridoc.

The giant guard resists laughing at Barek's spell.

Despite her hopes in the Rule of Three, Celythia's acid flys wide of her target.

Rezak's morningstar is again deflected by the giant's force shield.

The giant swings his greatsword, attempting to cut Rezak in half, but again Rezak's chain shirt stops the blow.

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2011)

"Dat will nay be last'n fir ever," Rezak says as the invisible field once more absorbs his two handed blow. "And when it don't ye are in fir a serious hurt."

OCC: Attack (but I doubt I hit I have rolled two 20's in the past 8 hours LOL)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2011)

Celythia frowns. "Once more..." 


* Acid Dart (Ranged TOUCH) +4 (1d6+2/x2)

AC: 17, HP: 16/16
Mage Armor in effect, duration 3 hours 

[sblock=Spells Prepared]School Power, 2 of 7 remaining

- Level 0, DC14 [4 + (s)]: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation + (s) Acid Splash
- Level 1, DC15 [3 + (s)]: Summon Monster I, Grease, Charm Person + (s) Mage Armor
- Level 2, DC16 [2 + (s)]: Summon Monster II, Knock + (s) Web[/sblock]*


----------



## jkason (Aug 19, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek infuses his dagger with magics again, but the guard continues to prove nearly impossible to harm.









*OOC:*


Sigh. This is starting to get laughable....

Dagger Attack; damage w/ arcane strike (1d20+4=8, 1d4+3=4)


----------



## kinem (Aug 23, 2011)

For once, Celythia's dart of acid gets through the giant's defenses, leaving a nasty burn on his side.

ooc: Caridoc to act


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 23, 2011)

Bending over Cartha, Caridoc sees that the fight is going badly. His friends seem to find it impossible to hit the giant. Deciding that he is going to have to hope that Cartha is still safely tied up. He starts to cast a spell.

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Divine favour_ on himself.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 23, 2011)

The giant guard swings his greatsword in a powerful arc, and this time, he manages to draw blood from Rezak.

ooc: 13 damage

PCs to act


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*









*OOC:*


 Sigh: Flanking dagger attack; damage w/ arcane strike (1d20+6=14, 1d4+3=7)


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

"Dat's it! Get'em Barek flay em's skin with ye magic!" Rezak yells as he grips the deep gash caused by the half-giant.

"And then I'll be crushing ye thick skull, ye gobo-kisser!"


----------



## kinem (Aug 24, 2011)

Luck is finally with the wounded Rezak as his morningstar clips the giant guard, and knocks him out, bleeding.

ooc: Will anyone attempt to stabilize the big man?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2011)

Celythia ignores the unconscious giant. "Perhaps we should be on our way, before the Watch arrives?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 25, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"Thank goodness," Barek sighs as the guard falls. He sheathes his dagger and bends down to the bound Cartha. 

"Now re-bind that thing or drop it before the guard get here," the half-orc says to Rezak with a grunt as he hoists their prisoner back into place on his shoulder. "And just in case, Caridoc, maybe you could make sure the bruiser doesn't meet the gods today? I suspect assault with a forbidden weapon carries a far smaller punishment than murder with one. I'd use the wand to do it, but with our luck he'd wake right back up and finish Rezak off."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 25, 2011)

Cursing himself for having wasted a spell, Caridoc cancels the _Ghost Sounds_ and starts to stabilises the giant. Meanwhile he addresses the others, "Barek, can you keep an eye on Cartha. I have a feeling he is trying to escape. Rezak, if you move down the alley a about 10 yards, I will try to heal you. I don't want the magic to effect these enemy."

[sblock=Action]Take 10 on Heal (+9) for 19.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

Rezak tosses the bloody mace away from him and moves down the alley. "I need checks it anyway."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2011)

Celythia moves downs to the end of the alley, to scout out what lies ahead of the group.


----------



## kinem (Aug 29, 2011)

As Celythia scans the building across the street, which is about 20' high, she notices some odd shapes on the roof.

The shapes shift as six small lizard-men throw off blankets and aim crossbows at the elf!

Because she noticed them in time, she can react before they act.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXXdXXXXXXXX
d.......c....$
X.....&.BHR..X
XXXXXXX..XXXXX
      X..X
      X..X
      X..X
      X..X
XXXdXXXE.XXXXd
..............
..............
XXXXXkkkkkkXXX

$ = secret door, where you came out from; closed
d = closed door

c = Caridoc
E = Celythia
B = Barek
R = Rezak

& = Cartha (tied up)

H = half-giant guard w/greatsword (unconscious)

k = kobold on roof (20' high)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2011)

Celythia backs quickly down the alley, using whatever is available to seek cover from the crossbows. As she moves back closer to her companions, she calls out a warning. "Archers on the roof across the way..."


*OOC: Double move, 35' north, 5' west*


----------



## kinem (Aug 31, 2011)

A few of the kobolds let loose at Barek, and scratch him with their bolts.

ooc: total of 8 damage; PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXXdXXXXXXXX
d.....E.c....$
X.....&.BHR..X
XXXXXXX..XXXXX
      X..X
      X..X
      X..X
      X..X
XXXdXXX..XXXXd
..............
..............
XXXXXkkkkkkXXX

$ = secret door, where you came out from; closed
d = closed door

c = Caridoc
E = Celythia
B = Barek
R = Rezak

& = Cartha (tied up)

H = half-giant guard w/greatsword (unconscious)

k = kobold on roof (20' high)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek swears as the bolts draw blood. Then he pulls a bit of fleece from his spell pouch.

"You know, the most frustrating thing about navigating a thriving metropolis is how quickly new construction springs up, yes?" he says, flicking the fleece into the wind. It wafts through the air until it lands in the street, where it takes on the appearance of brick, then expands quickly, until it builds itself into a full-fledged wall that blocks the kobolds' line of fire.

"Now, let's get the bloody hells out of here. And no more out of you!" he says to Cartha, shoving a rag in the mouth of the bound man on his shoulder.









*OOC:*


Using his last 1st level spell to cast Silent Image. At 3rd level, he should be able to create 6 10-foot squares, more than enough to create a figment of a wall, I think?  Kobolds get a save if they interact, which I assume would have to entail them either firing at it or one of them being foolish enough to jump on it and take falling damage. 





 

[sblock=resources]HP: 16/24
Spells remaining: 1st: 0/4[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 31, 2011)

ooc: How high is the wall? Also, please indicate where it would be on the map.

Note that the kobolds are on a 20' high roof.

At 3rd level you can create up to 7 10' cubes worth of silent image. You can place the cubes as you like, but can't just create a long, thin shape of equivalent volume. For example, you could create a 20' high and 30' long wall. Of course, the illusory wall need not rest on the ground.

Re: the rag, is there anything that you will try to do to prevent Cartha from spitting it out? Also, I think it would be a full round action for next round for Barek.

Then, I take it that you plan to head out into the alley and make tracks. That's certainly an option, though the kobolds would no doubt have the opportunity to get a few more shots in.

SI is a great spell BTW


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2011)

ooc:







kinem said:


> How high is the wall? Also, please indicate where it would be on the map.
> 
> Note that the kobolds are on a 20' high roof.




I was thinking of the opposite dimensions, myself, making it 30' tall to make sure the kobolds couldn't see over it from their vantage point. Something like this:

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XXXXXdXXXXXXXX
d.....E.c....$
X.....&.BHR..X
XXXXXXX..XXXXX
      X..X
      X..X
      X..X
      X..X
XXXdXXX..XXXXd
......WWWW....
..............
XXXXXkkkkkkXXX

$ = secret door, where you came out from; closed
d = closed door

c = Caridoc
E = Celythia
B = Barek
R = Rezak

& = Cartha (tied up)

H = half-giant guard w/greatsword (unconscious)

k = kobold on roof (20' high)

w = illusory wall (30' high)
```
[/sblock]



> Re: the rag, is there anything that you will try to do to prevent Cartha from spitting it out? Also, I think it would be a full round action for next round for Barek.




Well, I was sort of hoping, since he's burned his ability to move this round, anyway, that the others would take the hint and help gag / secure the gag on Cartha so we could all move together. 



> Then, I take it that you plan to head out into the alley and make tracks. That's certainly an option, though the kobolds would no doubt have the opportunity to get a few more shots in.




Not sure about the others, but my / Barek's plan was to move out that way, yes, and if I read the spell correctly, he can move / reshape the wall to follow them / cover them, though it's hardly guaranteed that the kobolds won't interact / save against it before we're clear. There are other doors, though, so the rest of the party may want to try those while we have our path obscured. Figured folks would input as they saw fit. 



> SI is a great spell BTW




Honestly, I only just started realizing how useful it could be, which was why I had Barek give it a shot this round.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2011)

Celythia moves to check the nearby doors, to see if either provides a means of egress from the alley.


----------



## kinem (Sep 1, 2011)

With their view obscured by the magical wall, the kobolds hold their fire.

The doors are locked.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2011)

"Dere locked eh?" Rezak says coming back to the group. "Well not fir long."

He produces his picks and starts to work on the nearest door.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 1, 2011)

As the others seem to be busy, Caridoc allocates himself the task of gagging Cartha. Not having any cloth himself, he uses his starknife to cut a couple of strip off Cartha's cloak (or shirt). One is rolled into a ball and forced into his mouth, while the other is wrapped several times round his head and tied at the back. Caridoc is not sure how effective this will be as he is not an expert on securing prisoners. He makes a mental note to have Rezak check it when they have more time.


----------



## kinem (Sep 1, 2011)

Rezak picks the lock and swings open the door.

Inside is an apartment. A skylight provides some illumination. No one appears to be inside. There is a long bed, a closet, a chamber pot, a chest, an unlit lamp, a stove, and a crate with produce in it.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2011)

"After'n yuse." the rogue says doffing a make believe cap.

OCC: Saw your interest in Skull & Shackles kinem - got you a spot reserved.


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

"Well, I suppose I'm the one who can see in the dark, so I can go first," Barek says. "Just close the door behind us. I'd rather not give those kobolds a flashing arrow to follow us when I let that wall disappear."

He draws his dagger to enters the apartment, maintaining his concentration on the illusion to cover their exit until everyone is inside and the door closed.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 3, 2011)

Caridoc waits until the others have gone through the doorway before entering himself and closing it behind him.

[sblock=OOC]Whose got Cartha? Caridoc is too short to carry him.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 3, 2011)

ooc: So what's the plan?


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think it's just a modified version of what we were planning before the guard and kobolds showed up: detour through the apartment, hopefully losing the kobolds, and make for the constabulary or the closest representative of same.


----------



## kinem (Sep 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


The apartment has just the one door, so how will it help? Do you plan to wait inside?


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2011)

*headdesk* And no windows, I suppose?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2011)

"Let's try the other door in the alley, and see if it leads to another exit."


----------



## kinem (Sep 6, 2011)

jkason said:


> *headdesk* And no windows, I suppose?




Just the skylight in the ceiling.

The bed's size is a good fit for the big guard.


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek swears as soon as it's obvious there's no egress from their current position. 

"Come on, back out. No way I can climb up there hauling this fat cat," he says.









*OOC:*


Barek was concentrating until everyone could get in, but I'm not sure if that would have happened before or after he realized there were no other doors. He has darkvision, so he'd have been able to make a pretty quick survey of the place. If so, then the illusory wall should still be there when the PC's exit. If not, it's more fun with Kobolds Shooting Ducks.


----------



## kinem (Sep 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll allow it.







The other doorway is also locked, though Rezak soon fixes that.

Beyond it is a similar apartment, but with two normal-sized beds instead of one long one. This apartment does have a window on the other side.

After making their escape, the group tries to make their way out of the mazelike neighborhood. Along the way, several pedestrians give you harsh looks, but none confront you.

Eventually, you spot a patrol of the city watch - or more precisely, they spot you.

It is a group of five human men plus their leader, a particularly short and stern gnome. The humans carry longswords and wear chain shirts with the Duke's emblem, while the gnome sports a spiked chain.

"Halt" he says in his stern, commanding, high pitched voice. "What is the meaning of this?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



kinem said:


> "Halt" he says in his stern, commanding, high pitched voice. "What is the meaning of this?"




Barek gives his best smile of relief. 

"Thank goodness. This--" and here Barek jerks his head to indicate the captive Cartha on his shoulder, "Is the family head of The Veiled Society, and the man responsible for the murder of Lucia Vorloi. He was also holding Estaish of the Duke's Elvenguard hostage. We saw to Estaish's release just a short time ago, and our friends should be escorting him to safety and into a position to vouch for our sincerity."


----------



## kinem (Sep 8, 2011)

"That's as may be, and perhaps we owe you thanks, but I can't verify your story here. I want you all to come with us to the north keep. If the Duke's man was freed as you say, then we should be able to confirm your story soon enough. Either way, you'll get what you deserve."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2011)

OOC: May I try a Stealth check for Rezak so he doesn't have to tag along?


----------



## kinem (Sep 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


If it's in reaction to what the watchman said, Rezak might be able to slip away, but doing so would land the rest of the party in hot water.

Honestly, the module is over at this point. All that remains is a final wrap up.


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek nods. "Much as I fear what 'deserves' means in a politically volatile city such as this one, we're yours, officer. Let's see if we can't find some justice yet."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

OCC: Really?! I think a wrap up would be good. I'm lost.

Rezak starts for the shadows and then thinks better of it. He sighs as he follows the group and the guard. 

"Always a get'n me's in trouble, Barek." he mumbles.


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*



HolyMan said:


> OCC: Really?! I think a wrap up would be good. I'm lost.












*OOC:*


Well, Lucia's murder was the reason we were still stuck in town, since the local politics made it likely we'd be blamed if we didn't find the killer. If we've actually got the right man, then I think that's us with the gates finally open to us. 









> "Always a get'n me's in trouble, Barek." he mumbles.




Barek smirks as he returns softly: "Rezak, you always give the best compliments."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 10, 2011)

As usual Caridoc lets Barek do the talking. Doing or saying nothing to bring attention to him, he never-the-less keeps a sharp eye out for anything untoward.


----------



## kinem (Sep 10, 2011)

Though it's a long trip through the narrow, dirty streets, the watchmen know the shortest route and crowds quickly part as they approach.

The keep is a large, stone edifice that forms a section of the city wall.

The party is kept waiting - under guard - in a room with benches while Cartha is taken away for questioning. This seems to take a long time.

Finally, you are summoned to a more elegant room with tapestries, depicting battles, on the walls. In many of the scenes, armies of orcs and goblins are defeated by humans in shining armor along with elves. Some of the elves are shooting lightning from their fingertips.

Sergeant Claudius, a bury fellow, is the man who explains things to you.

"Good evening! Sorry to keep you waiting, but we had to check out your story. Estaish has confirmed that you rescued him. He's resting now, and I don't blame him. He also confirmed that Lady Lucia Vorloi's murder was a Veiled Society hit, and that you are innocent of it.

Cartha Radu, the man you brought in, was apparently the man who ordered the hit. He is also guilty of numerous other crimes, not least of all treason against the Duke. He will be given a trial, and then no doubt he will be executed.

We have sent a large force to raid the Veiled Society hideout, but honestly, I doubt there will be anyone there by the time they reach it.

We will keep an eye out for Anton Radu and the others we know of, such as Akarios the red haired shipwright, and will arrest them if we can.

By the way, I understand that your friend Kynar will be freed tomorrow due to lack of evidence.

You have my thanks, and the Duke may choose to reward you. I've seen rewards of up to three hundred gold apiece for things that earn the Duke's favor. Further, if you need employment, my force could use the likes of you.

However, I must warn you that members of the Veiled Society may yet seek revenge for the capture of Cartha. It may be in your best interest to leave town, which you are of course free to do now. 

Any questions?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2011)

Celythia smiles at the Sergeant. "Thank you. It is nice to hear that our names have been cleared."


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2011)

*Barek Fhald, half-orc bard*

Barek shakes his head. 

"It's good to hear Kynar will be freed," he says. "And just in time for us to all be on our way. I think you're right, we managed to make a few too many enemies in your fair town in our short stay here. I think it best we seek our futures elsewhere. Preferably somewhere that we can have our weapons free."


----------



## kinem (Sep 12, 2011)

"You're welcome. I understand. I know that the bad guys don't always play by the rules, but believe me, the restriction on weapons is a big help to our efforts to patrol the city."









*OOC:*


You can still ask more questions which I'll provide his answers for but I'll move on now & wrap it up.







The next morning, Kynar arrives at the inn where the party is eating a hearty breakfast. He is accompanied by another elf - Estaish. He looks much better than when you last saw him.

After the greetings and good-mornings, and Kynar's complaints about being left out of the action, Estaish explains

"Thanks again for rescuing me. The same guys who might want revenge on you would want the same on me, so I figured I might as well accompany you. I'm a fair hand with both sword and spell, so perhaps I might even return the favor some day.

Oh, by the way. Compliments of the Duke."

He tosses each of you a small pouch. Inside are 30 platinum pieces.

"So where are you thinking of heading? Listen, I don't know if you like gold, but if you do, there's a place I've long wanted to check out. I found a map years ago that I think leads to the place where Erin Emeraldleaf buried her loot. It should be easy to check out, but I never wanted to go alone - and never felt I had the right group to trust with the information. Until, somehow, now. It should be safe enough, though it is deep in the Goblin Hills, in a place called Haunted Hollow ..."

HERE ENDS B6: THE VEILED SOCIETY









*OOC:*


Thanks for a fun game to each of you.


----------

